# Case Giveaway Contest [winners listed]



## FannBlade

Hello all OCN members.
I will be giving away a brand new custom painted CM Sniper case to one very deserving OCN member. We will be looking for someone that really deserves a new case and will showcase it proudly on OCN

Rules:
*1. Please post a paragraph essay (and pictures if needed) of why you think you should win this contest.*

*2. Only one entry post allowed per contestant, so think carefully before posting. (Please no editing post) The editing rule has been changed to Allow editing.*

*3. Please use [entry] at the beginning of your post.*

*4. Contest will start immediately and will close on Dec. 31st 2010 @ midnight.*

*5. Contest winner will be chosen by a team of your peers.*

*6. Do you know an exceptional member? You can now make an entry for them. This is not just about needing a case as much as it is about giving back to a member that goes over an above to help others* (but I will allow member to pull their entry if they so choose)

*7. No reps are allowed in this thread as per OCN rules*

*Thanks and Good Luck! This should be a fun contest.*

How it will be judged:
1. How participant handle themselves on OCN.
2. Based on need.
3. Entry post.
4. Winner will be revealed on Sat. January 8th 2011.
5. Past post history.

Judges:
1.FannBlade
2.Striker36
3.Kevingreenbmx
4.Adhmuz
5.Lawrencendlw
6. Spiderm0nkey
7. Repo_man
8. We Gone

*1st place:Winner xandypx*










Cooler Master Sniper

See more pics here
See how it was painted here.

*Everyone I have GREAT news thanks to Calamity
We will be adding not one but TWO more cases to the giveaway.







Everyone give a big round of applause for this selfless act.







*

*2nd place:Winner Enigma*
Corsair 600T









*3rd place:Winner Charliehorse55*
Lian Li PC-8FIB









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
Just something to keep in mind when making your entry posts guys, the winner of this contest will be picked based off of your involvement and contributions to OCN as a member, not just your need for a free case.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
Hey guys, Just to let you know, we judges have decided to allow post editing. We figured that since the judging will focus predominantly on your OCN history that the entry essay should be allowed to be refined since it is only a small portion of the judging.


Entrants

inserted by SmasherBasher

1) Markeh
2) Metallicamaster3
3) philhalo66
4) davidx360
5) Thesocialhermit
6) overclockingxtc
7) {uZa}DOA
8) GTR Mclaren
9) Dorianime
10) GoodInk Enigma8750
11) yakub0
12) adizz
13) ducrider
14) 5prout
15) greenoc
16) Erick Silver
17) Projectil3
18) _GTech
19) Pir
20) MyNameIsWill
21) Wodka
22) EVILNOK
23) downlinx
24) elko
25) Lostintyme
26) Kirus2012
27) SKI
28) ffejrxx
29) Klue22
30) lil-tom7
31a) Korlus
31b) xHassassin
31c) TheLastPriest
32) flyill
33) xpurpleblob
34) go4life
35) dumb321
36) Lutro0
37) Thedark1337
38) xandypx
39) wrxxx
40) cdoublejj
41) Onions
42) ghost_z
43) yorkshire.lad
44) charliehorse55
45) spRICE
46) Methos07
47) [email protected]
48) Bleep
49) wizek
50) tincanman
51) manumanok
51) nategr8ns
52) rx7i2
53) AliceInChains
54) iceheat
55) Skoobs
56) LinksKitKat
57) Playapplepie
58) Manyak
59) iliatay
60) BKsMassive
61) Agueybana_II
62) enorbet2, error10, gonX, Melcar, and TFB
63) nbrider88
64) brandontaz2k2
65) LightSol
66) animal0307
67) frankenstein406
68) b0z0
69) ProRules
70) Eaglake
71) SoDelicious
72) leekaiwei
73) Bastyn99
74) omega17
75) Nalty
76) EvoBeardy
77) nckid4u
78) sendblink23
79) rocker22dallas
80) mrwalker
81) Witchdoctor
82) Obakemono
83) kpnamja
84) Mmmmbaato
85) vspec
86) KILLER_K
87) axizor
88) Kahbrohn
89) leopold1985
90) Buttermilk
91) PapaSmurf
92) Slick Slab McKnab
93) dickcruz
94) SmokinWaffle [charliehorse55]
95) aravi_992


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Judge 3 checking in.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats an awesome contest








I think zodac needs a pm about this


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks
It should be fun to see what transpires.


----------



## OverSightX

Great Contest! I know there are a bunch on OCN that would love/need this case. Good luck to all!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Nice paint job on the side


----------



## Markeh

[entry]

I think I should win this case because I think my sigrig would look awesome in it, and my Z7 isn't in the best of conditions. The side panel is slightly bent and doesn't properly fit, the tool-free ODD clips have fallen apart rather spectacularly, the headphone port does not work any more (something I use for my surround sound), and the fans are rubbish. This Sniper looks beautiful, and I think it would look nice with my sigrig in it. My case in comparison is craptacular, and if I'm not careful and my case becomes unusable, I'll end up using a 12 year old Mesh case, in beige.


----------



## metallicamaster3

[entry]

I would have tremendous use for this case. Currently my server is in a beat up CM Stacker 832 that is falling apart. Pretty much the only pieces left are the two side panels (scratched to hell) and the front door. Everything else (inside and out) is gone or broken. After finally working up enough money to desperately upgrade it from a Pentium 4 to an i3, I'm still too poor to afford a new case







. If I could put my server into this case it would allow me to install quiet fans and have her sit proudly next to my sig rig. Since my two GTS 250s aren't selling, I would be able to install them into my server and fold on them







.

[/entry]

What a beautiful case. Great work, and you're a hell of a guy for giving it away here on OCN


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
[entry]
What a beautiful case. Great work, and you're a hell of a guy for giving it away here on OCN
















Thanks. Good luck!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Judge 5 checking in... I might let you all know, that sucking up wont win you this competition but it wouldn't hurt to try lol. (of course I'm joking. This case is going to go to the person who most needs it based on the criteria in the OP) Good luck to all of the contestants and may the best person win. That is one mighty fine case and the paint job is truely one of a kind. I think that we all agree that FannBlade is a true artist when it comes to painting his cases. Again good luck to all and "Lets get it on" or maybe "Lets get ready to stumble" is more appropriate (Of course that is what I happen to say on the rare event that I decide to have some drinks lol).


----------



## philhalo66

[entry]
i would defiantly use this case mine is so badly dented and twisted my mobo flexes unless i put a cinder block on top of the case to keep it from twisting. i have no way of getting a new case for myself unemployed and still trying for disability (autism). i am actually missing every fan it came with.


----------



## Syrillian

Wow!









Awesome contest that is well worth watching.


----------



## runeazn

hmm 
wanna be a judge if i could but heck i am happy enough to back up my favorite guy who need this case

subscribed.

want to see how this thread wil bloom


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Judge no. 6 checking in also







Great start so far. Lets get some more entries for this amazing case!!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Great giveaway.

I'll be here to try and back up someone...I'd enter myself but I honestly have too much crap as it is. I still have my CM 690 II Basic sitting in it's box waiting for AMD's Bulldozer to launch


----------



## gdawg33

subbed to back up my favorite and that is an amazing paint job on it.


----------



## davidx360

[entry]
Alright Well first off I think I need this case is because, I have no money to buy another one, I really do need a new one, as its falling apart, Its from 2003 or 2004 I don't know And I'm dead out of cash since I'm just a Teenager still in high school, I have Built the entire computer inside of the case its in now, So i know how to put my current PC into the new one( if i chosen), And the pieces inside are sorta new, I'm taking good care of the one I have now but I have old Computer pieces that's needs to be put in a Case,
I also Have some Pictures of my current case,
My contribution to the site is, Well not a lot, but im one of the people who help keep it going by staying active, reading and asking questions


----------



## TheSocialHermit

[entry]

Alright so I don't need this case myself but my younger brother is starting to get into coding and I figured he could use the case as a way to start his way as a coder and give him the push to build a PC of his own. I understand if I don't win but thought I'd give it a try so I could get him something for Christmas. Well thanks for hosting the contest anyway, hope you have a Happy Holidays =]


----------



## Ellis

What an awesome freebie!









Nice case, good luck to all the entrants


----------



## Rockr69

I don't need a new case. I did however see the OP's case for sale. I actually considered buying it as it would make a great addition to my Scout. I'm really touched by the OP's generosity and wish all who enter the very best of luck.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

just something to keep in mind when making your entry posts guys, the winner of this contest will be picked based off of your involvement and contributions to OCN as a member, not your need for a free case. also, feel free to nominate other members you feel are worthy.


----------



## FannBlade

Well said thanks


----------



## kevingreenbmx

feel free to ad that to the OP if you want Fann


----------



## j0n3z3y

Nice case, and very nice of you to do this Blade.







I'm sure the recipient will love it! Good luck!


----------



## overclockingXTC

[Withdrawn]
I believe that I should win this case because of the help that I have offered on AMD builds and general questions related to the industry and because I have also helped to educate new users to better OCN as a whole. I also enjoy doing freebies, and I have recently given away my Dirt 2 steam code. I currently have a Raidmax Tornado, which is one of the worst/ugliest cases that I have worked with. It has literally no cable management whatsoever, there is only a 92mm fan hole in the back, it has a top mounted psu, and the original colors are nasty (my paint mod makes it look a little better). I still cant believe that I spent $50 on it... I'm still in high school so I am always too tight on cash. The worst part is that everytime I look at my rig I feel so bad about how ugly it is, but when it comes time to upgrade I always end up buying new components instead of a case. I would love to have that amazing case, so that I can actually show off my rig to my friends. (right now I'm too ashamed to let anyone see it.) I would also love to finally have a Cooler Master, Corsair or Lian Li case like everyone else on OCN.
A few threads that show my contribution to OCN:
-Giveaway: Dirt 2
-Informative: Logitech Beta Test
-Being Helpful
1
2
3
4
Also,
If I win I will be doing some final mods to my Raidmax Tornado, then I will give it away either by random or by a poll.


----------



## GoodInk

Can someone be nominated for this?


----------



## We Gone

Please withdraw my entry

Thanks


----------



## kenolak

OP: Amazing looking case and good contest requirements.
Entries: Good luck!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Can someone be nominated for this?

Yes, But would be nice if they can make an entry post.
But on that note some may feel like they aren't worthy of any recognition.

So yes please feel free to nominate someone.

The main goal is it goes to a worthy,loyal OCN recipient.


----------



## Syrillian

Hi.









Would it be possible to have links in the Original Post (embedded in the Entrants User Name) that direct viewers directly to their post?

Doing so might make it easier to view contestant-only posts, and may facilitate judging.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well said, I also think that if anyone else wants to take a page from your book and offer to donate an item here or there as consolation prizes for the runner ups then that would be nice. It would also be great if Admin would offer to pay for the shipping of the case to the winner since FannBlade too the time to paint this amazing case and then out of the kindness of his heart is donating it to a worthy recipient. I will write a PM to Admin and ask if they can do this.

I think that if someone is nominated that we should send them a PM telling them of the nomination and asking that they come and enter for themselves as it would give them a reason to plead their case (pun intended).


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hi.









Would it be possible to have links in the Original Post (embedded in the Entrants User Name) that direct viewers directly to their post?

Doing so might make it easier to view contestant-only posts, and may facilitate judging.










perhaps we can make a google spreadsheet and have entrants use that to enter. Then make a link to their post that they made included in the application so that it would make it easier for the judges to go through all of the entries. I think this will help make it a lot easier for us to find a worthy recipient.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hi.









Would it be possible to have links in the Original Post (embedded in the Entrants User Name) that direct viewers directly to their post?

Doing so might make it easier to view contestant-only posts, and may facilitate judging.










Actually I would like to do that,but if I read the rules right its not allowed.

Quote:

12. "List Format" is NOT allowed and the OP can NOT request it.
Use the Thread Post Count to determined who replied by simply clicking on it.
NO other replies are allowed in the thread and will result in that members disqualification!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Actually I would like to do that,but if I read the rules right its not allowed.

I understand. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Adhmuz

Judge 4 checking in, didn't know what else to say so I'll copy the other judges









Well good luck to all the entrants and nominees, let the most deserving win!

PS I'll be looking at what the potential winner will be putting in the case or what plans they have for it as well, I understand the "I can't afford a good case right now" but theres no use having a high end case and putting old skool components in it.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

[Entry]

I am writing this for my son. He is 10 years old and got his first PC for Christmas last year. I am not made of money and he had bugged me for 2 years to build him one. I used an old Sunbeam Transformer case and painted it and modded it. It looks OK but, I know this case would thrill him to no end. Thanks for the chance at an awesome custom case I wouldn't be able to afford anu other way.

yours truly, {uZa}DOA

Picture of DOAjr's current case


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I understand. Thanks for listening.










Maybe I can use the loophole theory and make summation of all entries at the end of the contest (probably 0n page 60







) That would give 8 days for everyone to see a list.

I'll check with a Mod.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol so wait... what is this I read about drilling holes with screwdrivers? I was in the Navy for 4 years and worked in a tool room for a little while so I have seen my fair share of people using tools for other things than their intended use but drilling with a screwdriver is a new one lol.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Actually I would like to do that,but if I read the rules right its not allowed.

On it. I'll keep track. Why was I not notified of this sooner?









OP updated.







I'll check in once per day to add more if neccesary.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
On it. I'll keep track. Why was I not notified of this sooner?









OP updated.







I'll check in once per day to add more if neccesary.

Thank You. That will be a great help.


----------



## Striker36

judge 2 checking in. just because i haven't yet









i see some good entries so far.

feel free to nominate your friends too


----------



## GTR Mclaren

[entry]

I want that case D:

I have a Scout...plus the sniper...and a wild hot night....Sciper will be born D:

xD

truly, I want the PC for me and the scout for my lil sister...she is suffering with the HP case D:

well seriously, Im from El Salvador, so even if I win, the shipping to my country will be almost impossible

[/entry]


----------



## spRICE

Hmmm I wish I could enter as that is a beautiful case. But I already have my Alienware sitting next to me.


----------



## Dorianime

[entry]

Paragraph:

This Monday I decided that I'm going Give my Cousin an Upgrade to his Computing/Gaming Experience. So i went to my Storage closet and got out my several year old Computer. I planned on Putting a newer CPU/ Overclock it. I needed to unlock its Bios because its a Gateway and you know..they lock stuff. I'm also adding a new CPU cooler since its overclocking. and then pop in a GTS 250 from my SIG rig (updating cards soon) and install 2 gigs of RAM. Everything was fine till I found out that the way the Mobo was mounted wont allow the Card to fit properly. I need a new case!
i even have a thread about this project







Proof

not gonna win but worth a try lol


----------



## GoodInk

[entry]
Join date OCN 03-05-08 with 9,479 posts for an average of 9.6 posts per day. He founded the The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club that has had 1,256,323 views, and 15,082 replies. He has also started other OCN threads [BUM] Butt Ugliest Machine PC Submissions , Case Modding 101, Help OCN by Filling out the Video Card Survey and many other top viewed threads.
He is a wealth of information and if he doesn't know it, he knows who to ask. He has give more to OCN more than any other person I have meant on here. On a personnel note he is a heart attack survivor, and served his nation in the USAF as Security Police. I nominate Enigma8750

*EDIT*
He made this too


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk


----------



## yakub0

[withdrawn]


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
[entry]
Join date OCN 03-05-08 with 9,479 posts for an average of 9.6 posts per day. He founded the The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club that has had 1,256,323 views, and 15,082 replies. He has also started other OCN threads [BUM] Butt Ugliest Machine PC Submissions , Case Modding 101, Help OCN by Filling out the Video Card Survey and many other top viewed threads.
He is a wealth of information and if he doesn't know it, he knows who to ask. He has give more to OCN more than any other person I have meant on here. On a personnel note he is a heart attack survivor, and served his nation in the USAF as Security Police. I nominate Enigma8750

I second that nomination


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok then can you please have Enigma8750 come on over and submit a formal entry then please so that we may have it in his own words (Even if it is his modest words). It's just a formality and makes it easier to judge all of the entries if they actually come and enter themselves.


----------



## adizz

[entry]

I've always dreamt of having a full tower ATX but never managed to have enough moolah left for a case. Right now my rigs all crammed in a crappy mid-tower generic case. It would be a nice addition to my sig rig which has been in "upgrade mode" ever since 8-8-05. Yea, I do remember the date when something's purchased lol. Thanks OCN


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ok then can you please have Enigma8750 come on over and submit a formal entry then please so that we may have it in his own words (Even if it is his modest words). It's just a formality and makes it easier to judge all of the entries if they actually come and enter themselves.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Yes, But would be nice if they can make an entry post.
*But on that note some may feel like they aren't worthy of any recognition.

So yes please feel free to nominate someone.

The main goal is it goes to a worthy,loyal OCN recipient.*


But I will let him know that some judges, feel that he should post if he really wants it.


----------



## FannBlade

that won't be necessary.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Thanks FannBlade.

I just like helping people. I love OCN and its whole concept of helping individuals with their builds and sharing data no matter the age or nationality of the person asking.

I would just like to confirm the entry for this beautiful piece of Artisan work. It is a true beauty of a build. I have to say that when My Doctors and my Wife told me I could never work again after loosing 60 percent of my hearts pumping power I poured my self into a lot projects. I started modding computer case like a crazy man. 24 so far. Helping people on OCN has given me more enjoyment than you could ever know and I am on my second and third novel consecutively. Who knows when I will finish.

I sometimes look at my USER CP to read the thank yous and the nice things that people say with their rep giving, it really means a lot and I read them sometimes many times over. Especially from those that I really love on the site(I think they know who they are.). OCN really is a great group of people that I am honored to be a part them as well. It has given me back, just as much as I have put into it.

I have always wanted to be a writer and I have developed some pretty tough skin from writing in this open forum. Instead of one editor, you usually have 5 and they are usually all right about what they are saying. I honor their integrity. As much as it hurts sometime to say I'm sorry I was wrong, I love the inner need of absolute honesty and integrity that the membership expect and maintain.

I would like to thank GoodInk for this honor, and I hope all of you are honored like this, just once, just to know how great it feels to have such great friends say such nice things about you. Thank you and I humbly accept this nomination. Thank you OCN Members. Enigma8750.
Gen. E.*


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Thanks FannBlade.

I just like helping people. I love OCN and its whole concept of helping individuals with their builds and sharing data no matter the age or nationality of the person asking.

Enigma8750.
Gen. E.*


Very well said! I too have fallen in love with OCN. What a great bunch. This is probably the most well managed and enforced site I've ever been a member of. I'm here to stay.

I too know what it's like to have disability,a year ago I was finally diagnosed with epilepsy and Vasovagal syncope (heart condition).

What really makes it nice is when newbies comes in and ask the same questions over and over again and you rarely see anyone complain they just jump in and take a personal interest in their question.

I could go on all day.








Thanks again and good luck


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Thanks FannBlade.

I just like helping people. I love OCN and its whole concept of helping individuals with their builds and sharing data no matter the age or nationality of the person asking.

I would just like to confirm the entry for this beautiful piece of Artisan work. It is a true beauty of a build. I have to say that when My Doctors and my Wife told me I could never work again after loosing 60 percent of my hearts pumping power I poured my self into a lot projects. I started modding computer case like a crazy man. 24 so far. Helping people on OCN has given me more enjoyment than you could ever know and I am on my second and third novel consecutively. Who knows when I will finish.

I sometimes look at my USER CP to read the thank yous and the nice things that people say with their rep giving, it really means a lot and I read them sometimes many times over. Especially from those that I really love on the site(I think they know who they are.). OCN really is a great group of people that I am honored to be a part them as well. It has given me back, just as much as I have put into it.

I have always wanted to be a writer and I have developed some pretty tough skin from writing in this open forum. Instead of one editor, you usually have 5 and they are usually all right about what they are saying. I honor their integrity. As much as it hurts sometime to say I'm sorry I was wrong, I love the inner need of absolute honesty and integrity that the membership expect and maintain.

I would like to thank GoodInk for this honor, and I hope all of you are honored like this, just once, just to know how great it feels to have such great friends say such nice things about you. Thank you and I humbly accept this nomination. Thank you OCN Members. Enigma8750.
Gen. E.*


That's it, competition over, Enigma wins.


----------



## Rockr69

Just from what I know of Enigma8750 he'll probably give away one of his own or pass this case on to a very needy member of his community. I know him a little more personally than most even though 3000 miles separate us and he has suffered even more than he lets on in his essay. And even though he's hurting and going through whatever tribulation has been beset upon him in any moment in time he is always helpful and projects a cheerful and supportive demeanor.

I'm not trying to lure away votes from others who may be just as needy, but if you want a true look at the man take a little trip through the CMSSC thread and see for yourself. Good luck to everyone and thank you again Fannblade and all the judges for this tremendous outpouring of generosity here at OCN.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I agree with both Enigma and FannBlade. This Community, not just OCN but the whole computer enthusiast community, is one of the most helpful and considerate communities I have ever seen. People with jump through hoops to help you and do anything that they can. Hell If FannBlade wasn't the one throwing this event then I would have to nominate him as he is one of the most helpful and caring individuals that I have met on here. I think that the fact that he is doing this event goes to show that. I was inspired by his giving nature and have done everything that I can to try and live by his example. And the funny thing is that it's not just FannBlade, it's nearly everyone on this site. I don't think that you will find a better group of individuals anywhere and it's because of that, that I feel that this site and this community will be going on for long after we are all gone from this earth. I want to thank FannBlade and I want to thank all of the rest of you guys that fo out of their ways to help out a fellow computer enthusiast. If it wasn't for you guys, we wouldn't have a community like this and likely this hobby or even way of life would fade away like so many others have in the past. So thank you. *** End Lifetime (as in lifetime the womens sobby TV channel lol.) Special Feature*** lol


----------



## FannBlade

Boy your right it's starting to sound like a Lifetime movie: sniff sniff
Thanks for the kind words.
I would like to thank all the judges for stepping up and helping out.

*







NOW LET'S GET BACK TO THE CONTEST!!!!!!







*


----------



## kevingreenbmx

we require more noms


----------



## FannBlade

Keep those entries coming!


----------



## ducrider

Entry
Why I need this case.I have a 11 year old son that is getting a upgrade to his rig.I am putting together a I7 rig for him.I am a dedicated folder(sorry not for OCN anymore) and his rig is a folding rig when he is with his mother.With his new build I would like it to be "cool" looking other than just plain fast.I have moved to water cooling and would like to move him there too.He played his 6th year of rec league football and I promised him a $1 for every tackle and now I am wayyyyy in the hole for that.So instead of paying him in cash he is getting a new build.My reason does not have I have a crappy case story,I just want to make his new build special.Thanks for the freebie.Good luck to the winner.


----------



## lawrencendlw

We nee more people to nominate people that they feel exemplify what it is to be a OCN member. People who go out of their ways just to help others. People like FannBlade, Repoman, Striker36, Kevingreenbmx, Adhmuz, and Spiderm0nkey. There is a reason that FannBlade chose all of them to be judges. So that they wouldn't be eligible to win the case lol. So take a little time to think back of people that have helped you when you needed help (on several occasions) and didn't ask for anything in return. This would be your chance to return the favor to them. This contest isn't for the person that needs the case the most. It's for the person that deserves it the most. So let's get nominating. You only have until New Years to get the nominations in. After that, the judging begins. Good luck to all entries. And thank you to everyone that nominated someone else.


----------



## Drackula2000

I could really use a new case I'm currently steathing it in a early Pentium 2 era biege monster with no room for anything my hdd is hanging out the front of my case. I run with both sides off and the front plastic off as well. The front buttons broke so now I just use the button on the mobo. It doesn't fit any fans over 40mm so I hang a 120 from the top with a screw to blow some fresh air on the cpu. I'm on food stamps and I could never afford a nice case. If pictures are needed I'll attach them.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*


I could really use a new case.



Quote:



2. Only one â€œentry postâ€ allowed per contestant, so think carefully before posting. (Please no editing post)

3. Please use [entry] at the beginning of your post.


I put these rule in place to see how members interact with the OP and the NO editing is so no one goes back to "adjust" their post after reading others.

Sorry


----------



## FannBlade

Hey guys
Another idea; I'm getting ready to start a "how to paint" thread and was wondering if anyone would like to donate a case for the project? Preferably with plain unpainted interior. Something others would want.
I will paint it using good ol rattle cans from Duplicolor.That's what most members use is spray paint. I will do another on using auto paints also when I paint my next project.
It will be a multi color scheme showing what can be done with spray paint.

Should help in several ways.

When complete I will use it for another giveaway. win win


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hmmm Maybe I will enter that giveaway lol.


----------



## FannBlade

I'm sure your more than capable of painting your own.


----------



## 5prout

[entry]

Dear Judges,
I am new to OCN and building computers, but for as long as I have been here I have really enjoyed this community. As you can see I do not have any rep but that is because I am still very much a noob and have trouble answering others questions much less my own







. But I am trying to learn learn learn (very fast







)about computers because they do interest me very much! I do really want to thank all of the moderators, judges in this contest, and everybody who is trying to keep a positive attitude and add to this community to make it better. The more I spend time on the forums and see people like you guys being helpful the more I want to try to aspire to make this site better! I also want to thank Fannblade for donating and painting the first prize case and anybody else who has donated cases! Thanks so much for reading my entry and considering it!

Ohh and here are several of my posts:

1. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...l#post11442384

2. http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/87...l#post11446198

3.http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...l#post11451890

-5prout

[entry]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hey guys
Another idea; I'm getting ready to start a "how to paint" thread and was wondering if anyone would like to donate a case for the project? Preferably with plain unpainted interior. Something others would want.
I will paint it using good ol rattle cans from Duplicolor.That's what most members use is spray paint. I will do another on using auto paints also when I paint my next project.
It will be a multi color scheme showing what can be done with spray paint.

Should help in several ways.

When complete I will use it for another giveaway. win win










Now that's a thread I would love to sub


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


[entry]


Hey sprout could you fill in your system specs. UserCP/edit system
thanks for entering

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Now that's a thread I would love to sub


I will post a link when it's up


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 
Please withdraw my entry

Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Hey guys
Another idea; I'm getting ready to start a "how to paint" thread and was wondering if anyone would like to donate a case for the project? Preferably with plain unpainted interior. Something others would want.
I will paint it using good ol rattle cans from Duplicolor.That's what most members use is spray paint. I will do another on using auto paints also when I paint my next project.
It will be a multi color scheme showing what can be done with spray paint.

Should help in several ways.

When complete I will use it for another giveaway. win win









I would like to THANK We Gone for graciously donating a case for the "how to paint" tutorial. This is exactly the kind of brotherhood that makes OCN a great place. Also like to mention he was entered in this contest and felt it may be a conflict of interest so he has removed himself.

The case is a brand new Rosewell. I will do a few mods before I paint it to make it more original.

Everyone please give a round of applause for We Gone's selfless act.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank you we gone. We do need more people to take a page from your book. I believe in Karma so I feel that it will come back to you and when you least expect it.


----------



## Drackula2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
I put these rule in place to see how members interact with the OP and the NO editing is so no one goes back to "adjust" their post after reading others.

Sorry

I had just gotten off work and thought I read it all the way through but I guess o well.


----------



## greenoc

[entry]

I believe i need this case because my chieftec dragon case i have now is just a little outdated and it cant handle my upgrades i want to do and did already, and if no one knows what a chieftec dragon is heres a pic of one.


----------



## Erick Silver

[ENTRY]
Edit: Why do I deserve this case? Honestly I can't think of any specific reason. I offer what knowledge I can to those that I can. I fold DAILY. My roomate is pissed because of the electric bill reaching $250+ a month due to my folding. I don't have the most spectacular rig. In fact, its down right puny in comparison to others here. If its a contest of who does more for more people here on OCN then I would be nowhere near the top of the list. But I still try to do my part. Those looking for "New Builds for Low prices", "What should I upgrade?", and the like usually get a response from me in one form or another if I happen to see them. Budget building is what I do when I am bored.
Do I *DESERVE* this case? Probably not. Will I get it? Probably not. Do I expect any kind of reward for helping the others on the OCN forums. No way. Would it be nice to be chosen for the case. Sure would.
I could really use a new case. First pic is what it looks like stock. Sedcond is the mod I did to it to get some actual airflow. I also cut some holes into the Mobo tray for "cable management" even though theres practically no space behind the tray for cables. This case is flimsy at best and came as part of a Barebones kit 2 years ago. I have updated everything else but my case.
All the above being said that is my entry. Good luck to all those who entered.

Heres Links to threads I have helped in or started myself:

Processor Chain Mailing - Even though this has been an epic Failure, I am still proud of this and plan on getting it up and going again.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ml#post9337919

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...ml#post9664291

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/72...ml#post9481721

Thats a few. Thanks for running the contest and good luck to all the entrants


----------



## Projectil3

[entry]
Hello everyone, my name is Steven or also may know me as Projectil3 (OCN), evolutionpr (Youtube), and AndrewMorgan444 (various others). I have been a computer "enthusiast" for a vast amount of years (or so it feels like it) and have always been completely amazed with Speed. Over the past two years I have upgraded my hardware various times including changes to the Hard drives, Optical Drives, Graphics Cards, Sound Cards, Processors, Processor HS/Fs, RAM Modules, Motherboards, PSU's ... But no case. I have been stuck with the Thermaltake SopranoRS101 for the past 2 or 3 years.

Regardless of me purchasing and installing hundreds to thousands of dollars worth of computing equipment, I have had not had the patience or knowledge in upgrading my case. My Thermaltake SoopranoRS101 is in very bad condition as I know it and it is about time to retire it. The damage to the chassis is to such an extent that if I pick it up the wrong way the whole case warps (Very dangerous to the installed hardware TBH) which is why I believe that I suit best as the person in need of your amazingly crafted custom gaming case.

I look forward to the conclusion of this contest. Thank you.

Steve


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
I would like to THANK We Gone for graciously donating a case for the "how to paint" tutorial. This is exactly the kind of brotherhood that makes OCN a great place. Also like to mention he was entered in this contest and felt it may be a conflict of interest so he has removed himself.

The case is a brand new Rosewell. I will do a few mods before I paint it to make it more original.
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Thank you we gone. We do need more people to take a page from your book. I believe in Karma so I feel that it will come back to you and when you least expect it.


Thanks Guys,

The case was a freebie to me from newegg when I got my seasonic X650 power supply, better to see it go to someone here as a bit of pay back for all this community have given me.

Steve


----------



## 5prout

Yep. Sorry I will do that.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't know if everyone is getting the whole basis for this contest. It's not for who needs it the most but for who deserves it the most. The person that helps others the most without asking for anything in return. So basically write entries detailing why you deserve it over the rest of the OCN community. Those that have already entered obviously cannot edit there posts but I will talk to the other judges to see what we should do in this situation. Good Luck all.


----------



## Projectil3

Aw darn, well. If I had known that I would have included that I obviously need a computer case to help the 1055T owners with overclocking.. hehe


----------



## _GTech

[Entry]

Personally, I don't really need the case to be honest, for anyone can get a case for relatively cheap today, so on the basis need I'm not qualified.

However, I do not have any ability to paint like that either, and would love to have the case just because it's a piece of Art and would definitely be a keeper / family heirloom.

I believe I would be a strong candidate judges because I tend to go out of my way for the OC.net community by helping people with their computer problems, spreading quality information, and doing all I can to be a quality "contributing" member.

Some good examples would be the OverClocking Calculator program I made just for oc.net specifically, some of the technical papers & documents I've written/provided specifically for oc.net (numerous instances), and how much time I've devoted to being an active member.

I try to show each and every member respect, even if I don't agree with what someone says, I feel it's foolish to be disrespectful to people, though I might be humorous sometimes, no harm is every intended.

I'm not one of the oldest members here, not even close, and I had to take a lengthy break, but when I had time I came back, for I love oc.net and all of it's members.

Thank you for giving us this great contest and giving away this great case. Thank you artist for your willingness to share your great skill, and that is the true spirit of oc.net.

Thanks for reading & considering me.

GTech

[/entry]

On an ending note, as a suggestions, is there anyway we could get oc.net etched on the case anywhere? << That would be awesome.







(Maybe vote on that?)


----------



## _GTech

no harm every intended >.< doh!

Rats, I just saw two error, bleh..

hehe.. too late now..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes fortunately for most people, grammar is not a deciding factor to win the contest. Although I will add that It might be for one of the judges as they happen to be a English major lol (and no I don't me a British man in the military.)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

*Hey guys, Just to let you know, we judges have decided to allow post editing. We figured that since the judging will focus predominantly on your OCN history that the entry essay should be allowed to be refined since it is only a small portion of the judging.







*

at the end of the contest the thread will be locked and the essay at that time will be the one considered for the decisions.

Best wishes to all!

ps - don't forget to nominate other members you feel have contributed to the OCN community. (I know of at least 10 members that people should nominate, but I cannot myself since I am a judge)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah... That's right. The Judges decided lol... Did I miss a memo or something lol.


----------



## FannBlade

Rules updated in the OP. I will add the entries little bit later.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hope that you feel better Fann. Sorry to hear that you are not well. Let me know if there is anything that I can do to help.


----------



## FannBlade

Boy entries sure have slowed down. If this thread goes stale I think I will change the giveaway date. No use having everyone wait.........I know I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## We Gone

Good Luck to all, someone is going to get a great looking case.


----------



## Pir

[entry]

After much thought i have decided to enter this contest for the following reason. After years of dumping my precious hardware into cheap cases i decided to save up some € and buy myself a Antec 300. Only to find it lacks room to fit my aging hardware. Besides that the entire I/O panel including the hd/power leds and usb ports just shorted out.

On the part of general behaviour and participation regarding OCN i would like to leave that decision up to the members of OCN. This said i relucatantly will start sining my own praise per request.

I'm the founder of the Dutch Overclockers Unite memberclub and co-founder of the DOU related Folding team "Dutch Farmers". Love helping new members with their questions and can also be found in various sections of the site trying to help fellow members.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Boy entries sure have slowed down. If this thread goes stale I think I will change the giveaway date. No use having everyone wait.........I know I can't wait to see who wins.


Are you guys still pimping it?


----------



## FannBlade

Oh Yea


----------



## FannBlade

Judges:
Can you please PM me your top 5 as of now. No hurry just when you can get to it.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


[entry]

Dear Judges,
I am new to OCN and building computers, but for as long as I have been here I have really enjoyed this community. As you can see I do not have any rep but that is because I am still very much a noob. Although I don't have any rep I am trying to learn fast so that I can help others around me just as you guys help me.. So my goal is to learn fast and help keep this community good and make it even better! Thanks so much for reading my entry and considering it! You guys on OCN are the best. Thank you!
-5prout

[entry]


I nominate her. I know her in real life, and she's 13 with literally a hole cut into the front of her case with a plasma cutter for a case fan. She can't really afford to buy even a cheap new case. So in my opinion, she could really use it, and really deserves a new case. (Especially for a 13 year old girl wanna-be geek (she's certainly learning, just not a geek yet, I mean yeah, she can install / use windows / linux, but she has a ways to go in my opinion.)) I find it very funny when she tells people she wants to be a geek. For the record, she's something like 4' 5" and super cute. Just my 2 cents. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Striker36

Need moar noms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X3NIA

nice case man! good luck to whoever gets it.


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Thanks FannBlade.

I just like helping people. I love OCN and its whole concept of helping individuals with their builds and sharing data no matter the age or nationality of the person asking.
*


I second this nomination for enigma, even if he himself doesn't need the case, he would be the best person to have since he will be able to do so much with it, and be able to present it to the OCN community in the best way possible.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

[entry]
Hello, I would like to thank you for the opportunity first of all. I'm Will and I'm kind of a new member of OCN but have been coming here for a while now just without registering (yes i know lazyness =P), i love OCN and the community is amazing! ok no more azz kissing haha. 
This is my case ( Will post picture after my writing ) I am not saying it's the worst case in the world, but i would love to win this Sniper case. Ive been checking everyday on newegg for a shell shocker for a nice cheap case but nothing has came up for the past 2months =|. I honestly tried to do as much as i could with what i have, I tried cable management, i know it's not the best but it's the best i could do. I tried making it have less vibrations by putting electrical tape on the bottom of every corner, And i tried to make it look nice by putting some stickers on the front lol. This sniper case would do my computer so much justice, i think my computer deserves better than what i have. I try to clean everything clean 24/7 and try to keep my computer as nice looking as possible. When you look at picture you will notice i cannot fit the side panel on with my H50 system due to the fact that my case is so small. It is a mid tower, but it feels like it's a little smaller than that. The tubes on the h50 will kink if i put on the side panel completely and i know because i have tried it, temps go up about 10C than usual because of the kink. And in the pics you can tell that i have bent the back of the side panel so it can allow the case to be fully closed since the fans are in the way of the side panel when being closed. Also, i know im new, and you guys also base off the community help and status and such, but i am on here everyday looking at peoples rigs and learning little by little everyday. I help when i can and try to give someone the information i know. Hopefully the judges understand that i am being 100% honest and not trying to gain pitty points. This is my 24/7 case and have had it for a few months now, the sniper case would do me wonders. Even if i don't win, i would talk for almost everyone on OCN for giving people a chance at such a nice case like this. This doesn't happen to often im assuming and is very nice of you for doing it. Thanks again. - Will


















































[entry]
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Wodka

[entry]
I think I have a true use for this case. One, it is extremely awesome. Two, I am running caseless on my desk. Three, I would proudly display this case anywhere I could. My computer isnt the best, but that doesnt mean my case cant be, right? Getting this case would allow me to free up space on my desk as well as protect my computer now that I am living back at home with brothers and small animals. The bottom line is; I would rock the heck out of this case! Thanks for the consideration.









[/entry]


----------



## EVILNOK

[entry]

I could put this case to good use. I have been getting my daughter ( shes only 7) into computers with me. She even wanted to help me when I put my sig rig together a month or so ago. I let her help spread TIM on the cpu with her blue hospital gloves lol. But anyway she is wanting a PC of her own. I have all the parts from my old rig. EVGA socket 939 SLI mobo, Athlon 64 3500+ CPU, 300GB Seagate HDD, 2 GB Crucial RAM, EVGA 9500 GT graphics card, and a NZXT 400 watt psu I had left over from somewhere. But I have no case to put the parts in. I told her when I can I would get her a case but with Christmas approaching and the costs associated with being a full time college student and a single dad I can't really afford to buy 1 for her at the moment. So if I got this case my daughter would have a brand new ( to her) Socket 939 rig. Pretty cool for a 7 year old I think.
Anyway no matter who wins thanks for the opportunity to try. Great contest idea and good luck to all that enter.

[/entry]


----------



## downlinx

[Entry]
I would very proud if not honored to own this case, as I have had to sell almost all of my computers to prepare for another child. I have had to sell my new rig and my lan party computer. I have a small gaming setup in an old cooler master 340 case. With all the craziness in my house with my wife pregnant and getting the house ready for our second kid, we really cant afford to buy a better performing case. I know my wife and I would both be blessed to have a case of art in our home. So I would ask for my submission to be looked over and thank you for offering a beautiful case for OCN members.


----------



## FannBlade

Happy Thanksgiving OCN


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Happy Thanksgiving OCN


You too, but you're a day early


----------



## FannBlade

Figured I would be to bloated to type tomorrow


----------



## elko

[entry]

Hey, thanks for the opportunity and thanks for being so generous and giving away something i call " art " and " pride ". I really appreciate that, id really put this case into good use. I have not upgraded my current system for 2 years now and really needs upgrading , the current case that is holding the rig together is not really something special. Best described as " fake version of alien ware " bought in a local shop at the time. The reason i am holding back with upgrading , is because am a student and my money is on a budget, and the fees are really the pain killers, so anything would be really appreciated greatly. I would really love to have something like this, and would be proud to welcome it into the 2nd home.

I don't know if UK users are allowed to enter, as it does not say nothing about overseas. If am not not eligible please delete my entry.

Thanks again.
G8.

[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elko* 
[entry]
I don't know if UK users are allowed to enter, as it does not say nothing about overseas. If am not not eligible please delete my entry.

Thanks for entering.
Yes contest is open to ALL OCN members.


----------



## Lostintyme

[entry]Hi, I am in because my current case limits me terribly. My 6 pin power cables are suffering do to being squished because the 5870 is almost going in to the HDD bay. I only have one case fan which blows 20CFM. I have so little space for cables, I have taken off the side panel and made cables come out due to my case being litterally full. My HDD light does not work. When I get my ATX motherboard, I will be screwed as there will not be a spot of metal in my case. Oh, and cable managment? My extra side panel doesn't come off. My DVD drive is touching the top right side of my motherboard. I cannot afford a better case as this case costed me $60.00 and I only have $11.00 at all right now(getting motherboard for christmas). I really need a new case and even posted in your FS thread and PMed you many times about how much I wanted this case. Please, Fannblade, give that case to a guy who really deserves it and can use it. I would show off the case in my sig with many links of pictures. Also, the top of my CPU cooler is almost touching my side panel. The temps in my case are so bad, my 5870 sometimes *idles at 50C.* With this case, I could correct proper airflow and cable manage so my 5870 can breathe once again. I sometimes am not allowed to game due to my PC being in a public area, and due to the poor airflow, I have to keep it on 100% constantly while gaming which annoys people and I have to shut down my computer. With this case, I could keep my 5870 silent. And my HDD bay? No airflow there. It will be very hot(eg. shutting down drives/dying drives) if I ever get another hard drive. I have also begun to hate the look of the front of my case: it does not suit me at all. Please, help me out: I would die for this case. I would owe everything to you: being able to game, having people say"Wow, you have an amazing computer case". I would mention your name every single time someone compliments it. Thank you so much. Have a good day sir!

WAIT EDIT: I give back to OCN every day. [/entry]


----------



## Nilareon

[entry]

I have never actually had a gaming rig before. The most powerful computer I have ever owned is my sig rig, and I really want to get a high-end machine. Since this is my first year of work, I will be using my money from tax returns to get this gaming machine. So pretty much I would greatly appreciate this case, due to the fact, I probably wont be getting much money back to the point were I can afford anything that would compete with you guys, and I would love to get into overclocking. So every little bit counts, especially this awesome case!

Thanks for the opportunity,

Kirus2012

[entry]


----------



## robert125381

im new to this fourm so dont have any rep yet but im definatly in need of getting rid of my stock case!!


----------



## Nilareon

honest to god ahaha, after reading some people entries..... for those of you who already have sick cases, if you win, feel free to donate your "piece of crap" case to me, thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

I would like to take this opportunity to remind all of the OCN members as to what exactly this contest is for and about. It isn't a contest for who needs it the most. It is a contest to give a rather awesome case to the member/entrant who deserves it the most. Meaning that it will go to the member that the judges think has made the biggest impact for OCN and helped out the most members without trying to gain something for themselves. With that said, it doesn't mean that you should not enter if you have less that 100 posts or anything like that. It doesn't go by rep or posts but rather the content of those posts and the willingness of those members to go out of their way to help others. I feel (and it may just be me but maybe the other judges agree with me) that the entry essay is just a formality as I will read them but ultimately my final decision will be made based on the actual posts that the members have made on OCN as a whole. This method will be a lot harder on me as a judge but I feel that it will be the best way for me to actually figure out who is the more deserving member. So please make sure to nominate any and everyone that you feel has helped you by going out of their way to do so. Also please let us know how they helped you. I.E. they gave you a phone number and had you call them so that they could walk you through your problem (as this would not show in the posts made on OCN and may be a huge contributing factor) and other methods like that or TeamViewer or Ventrilo and such. I hope that all of you have a great Thanksgiving and make sure to stay safe. Also make sure to not forget what it is that you have to truly be thankful for. I know I will not forget.

On that note, I would like to nominate FannBlade to win his own case as he has gone out of his way to help others countless times. I know that this isn't a formal entry as obviously he cannot enter and be a judge but I feel that he needed to be honored anyways. So Thank You FannBlade for all that you have done for me and my fellow OCN members. You will always be one of my most trusted friends and that means a lot to me (and I hope that it means a lot to you too). Again Happy Thanksgiving and make sure that none of you drink and get behind the wheel to drive. We want you all around for a long time to come. Stay safe and stay warm people.


----------



## SKl

[entry]

If I won this would be used for my sig rig, as i use an old dell case with one side missing







. Its quite small and 2 of my hardrives dont fit in the case, my 260 just and the power supply doesnt screw in properly ive had to fasion a custom bracket for it. Im student so cant really afford a decent case, my system so far has taken years of saving. I would also use my old case to build a reasonable pc for my sister







. p.s this case is so sweet i would have it on the top of my desk above my screens just so i could look at it when its off.
[/entry]


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


On that note, I would like to nominate FannBlade to win his own case as he has gone out of his way to help others countless times. I know that this isn't a formal entry as obviously he cannot enter and be a judge but I feel that he needed to be honored anyways. So Thank You FannBlade for all that you have done for me and my fellow OCN members. You will always be one of my most trusted friends and that means a lot to me (and I hope that it means a lot to you too). Again Happy Thanksgiving and make sure that none of you drink and get behind the wheel to drive. We want you all around for a long time to come. Stay safe and stay warm people.


Great post.

I completely agree. One of the many members that make this site what it is.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## FannBlade

Ahh
Thanks Guys

Now go give someone you love a hug.









Happy Thanksgiving

Forgot to mention I have added We Gone to the judges list for his selfless act of donating a case for the next giveaway.


----------



## FannBlade

Everyone I have GREAT news thanks another GREAT OCN member. *Calamity*
We will be adding not one but TWO more cases to the giveaway.
Everyone give a big round of applause for this selfless act.

2nd place:
Corsair 600T

3rd place:
Lian Li PC-8FI

Check OP for undated pics!!

Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## Pir

Thanks to Calamity for adding two quality cases to this great contest!








And thanks to Fannblade for starting this contest in the first place!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pir*


thanks to calamity for adding two quality cases to this great contest!








And thanks to fannblade for starting this contest in the first place!










+1


----------



## Calamity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Everyone I have GREAT news thanks another GREAT OCN member. *Calamity*
We will be adding not one but TWO more cases to the giveaway.
Everyone give a big round of applause for this selfless act.

2nd place:
Corsair 600T

3rd place:
Lian Li PC-8FI

Check OP for undated pics!!

Thank You Thank You Thank You



No problem at all guys, I owe it to this forum and great people to give back what I can! Thanks for the opportunity and awesome cause.
Plus, hopefully this will add a spark into the contest (by spark I mean flaming inferno)


----------



## FannBlade

Did I mention I'm EXTREMELY jealous of those 580's in SLI?

Hope you will post some pics when it's finished. May a build log.


----------



## Lostintyme

580s in SLI? Wow it sounds like something out of a dream!


----------



## MyNameIsWill

3 Cases to top 3 people wow, I think i love you guys xD.


----------



## ffejrxx

[Entry]

I dont need a new case, but a friend of mine really does. His pc looks like complete garbage, its dented, stained, the front door and bay covers are broken (due to the joys of having a 3yr old). His current case is over 8years old, he has upgraded everything in it several times, and insists that it "works just fine". Now that his child is beyond the destruction stage he deserves a nicer piece of furinature for the livingroom (htpc).

[/Entry]

btw,
This forum is awesome!! iv been lurking for years


----------



## Calamity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


580s in SLI? Wow it sounds like something out of a dream!


I am hoping to upgrade mobo and add another 2 in the new year


----------



## FannBlade

Do I hear SR2?


----------



## Klue22

[entry]
Hello judges, let me first just say thank you to all who are investing their time and donating their cases to this contest. It truly is exceedingly generous of you. I would very much like to possess any of those cases. My main reason for needing a case at the moment is for my folding farm I am currently working on assembling/buying parts for. Any current cases I own are sadly too small, being used, or have too pitiful of airflow for 24/7 folding. Some people would argue that I should simply run "caseless" however this isn't really a viable option for me seeing as how I have five cats (don't ask) who would just love to snuggle up next to a few toasty graphics cards. As far as proudly showcasing this case to OCN, that would most definitely be done as nobody assembles a good folding farm without pictures. My other reason for needing one of those cases is that all of them are rather nice. Knowing me though, I'll probably go over budget on this folding farm and probably end up buying the cheapest thing I can scrounge up off newegg. Thanks for your consideration, and Happy Thanksgiving!

Picture of the most annoying of my cats, notice his disregard for my laptop or homework







:









*EDIT:*Since we are supposed to provide evidence of our contributions to OCN I have decided to link the following threads of some of my prouder (more proud?) moments:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...fm-dyndns.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ysx-cards.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-pictures.html
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...gb-blacks.html
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...1-like-os.html
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-need-not.html
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...build-56k.html
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...gital-hdd.html
http://www.overclock.net/ati/849972-...enchmarks.html
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...r-cooling.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...questions.html
http://www.overclock.net/home-audio/...itl-audio.html
http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...d-ripping.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-all-cost.html
http://www.overclock.net/windows/819...car-puter.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...card-will.html
Also, something funny for your viewing pleasure---->http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...ml#post8353807


----------



## lil-tom7

[entry] Well I need a case because stuff just keeps coming up and I just can't afford a case to put any of my parts in. I have that stuff in my rig that I cant do anything with because I have no case and I don't want to put it on a desk. For one reason thats a lot of money for something to break by being on a desk. Also I have my old parts that I wanted to put in a pc and start to folding again for OCN. But I need to get two cases for that. The only case i have is the one I have pictured and that can't house 2 gtx 280's, Xeon Quad-Core X3370 3GHz, and all the rest and keep it with out over heating. So if I could get this case I could put my sig in it and get another for the folding rig. And I would finally get to use my i7. Which I cant wait for.







. So all I have left to say is good luck to everyone. And all I can hope for is something good comes my way soon.


----------



## Korlus

[Entry]

Hey there. I'm relatively new to OCN, and as such, I don't really expect to have much of a chance in this competition. I'm still entering though, because I'm still hopeful. I mean, over my time here, I'm not sure how much more I could've contributed to be helpful. Any time I see a system builder looking for advice, I do go out and try and give it, and while I hate blowing my own trumpet (it's something we have to do in this thread, it seems), I really _do_ do my best to find the best deal for the person looking. I've not been here long, and joined mainly because I'm looking at putting together my own computer for a mixture of folding and gaming sometime in the next two to three months. I don't yet have the case, and to be honest, the first prize looks amazing! It's my first build since I had to choose between an AGP/PCI card during the switch to AGP (Nvidia GeForce 4/5 series cards, if memory serves) and I'd like to do it in style! I do hope that you consider me, and even if not, I still applaud your giving things like this out.

[/Entry]


----------



## xHassassin

[entry]

So like back in 2008 I decided I was sick of having my POS dell as a computer and finally manned up to build my own. I found this wonderful site OCN and have been here ever since.

Fast forward 1 month to when I started to buy parts and discovered slickdeals. I got all penny pinching and only decided to buy parts that were on sale, which caused my build to be stretched over the course of almost 2 months. The final part, the case, I bought had been a RAIDMAX Aztec. Now this was about the time I discovered the case modding community here, and I was intrigued. I looked through all the beautiful case mods that were being showcased and I thought "I should be able to do that too!". So I immediately de-riveted the case and brought in the saws and spray paint. Sadly I didn't have much time to work on this and started to get less motivated as time went on, and to this day the case still lies in pieces in the basement, waiting to be painted and assembled.

Now of course I couldn't run my computer without a case for that long, so I decided to make my own wooden case, and the result was pretty good, and I've been using that ever since.

Still, I've never actually used a real case before, as I had disassembled my Raidmax before all my parts arrived, so I think it'd be really great if I could get a case to start anew with.










This is the wooden case that I've been using for almost two years now.


----------



## TheLastPriest

[Entry]
Its hard to say who deserves it the most, I think all of us who understand what OCN is about are good and deserving individuals, so while I canâ€™t say with any kind of certainty that I am the most deserving, I can say with certainty that I do my very best to be a helpful member of the OCN community and act in accordance with what we stand for, and I am certain that I need a new case.

I started to get back into computers in Feb of 2009, I was big in computers when I was a kid but at 14 started down the wrong path of alcoholism and drug abuse for the next decade. When I met my wife 10 years later (In a bar no less) she convinced me that there was more to live for and a few months later I went through a week of the most horrifying withdrawals you could ever imagine as the white powder and alcohol attempted to maintain their control. Well, I won and got clean, a few weeks later I got a job and a few weeks after that I found out my wife was pregnant. I wanted to get a computer up and running then but there just wasn't the money as my son was soon to be born.

Finally a year later I found my chance, with my tax return that year I spent a mild $700 and put together my first dual core machine, with a 4830 in an antec 300. Later that year I got a bonus from work and was able to put a 4870 and Phenom II 940 in it. The next yearâ€™s tax return I didnâ€™t have quite so much money to spend and was able to put a 5870 in and get a monitor but that was about it.

After that a big surprise, my brother traded an MPC 1000 on craigslist for an I7 machine and then even more a surprise traded motherboards/processor/ram with me, he said he would never use that much power and would prefer I had it. Things seemed to be looking up for my computer world, I had an I7 rig with a 5870 and great mobo, all through very careful planning I was able to get all that without taking from my wife and son. I didn't have much more that I needed to upgrade with the exception of a new case (I was leaning towards the soon to be released corsair 600), the Antec 900 I had wanted so bad and gotten off of craigslist was a big letdown in terms of room/noise and cable management, I did my best to mod it but there isn't much to work with, so I started saving for the corsair 600t, unfortunately that is where it has ended.

My car, which I had for years, wouldnâ€™t pass smog and I was forced to let it go, then I had to gather every cent I had to get another one, I spent $2000, all the money I had in the world to buy a 1990 Camry from my wife's "family friend's" dealership. Within a month the transmission blew, I was having the worst luck, but to my rescue, a friend came, he gave me his 1982 Datsun 280zx as a commuter so I could get to work and hopefully save enough to fix my car, unfortunately as my luck would have it the motor blew 2 months later. I am now a pedestrian, with no public transit to get me to work at 5am my little brother takes me now. Working on saving up but between taking care of three people on a single income, and putting my wife through school, its going to be a while before I can get it fixed, which puts my hopes for a new case a long long way away. I got so close to building my dream machine before being stopped in my tracks









Well thatâ€™s my long story because I am incapable of saying anything in less than 1000 words, whoever wins, let me say thank you to FannBlade and Calamity for the generosity, this embodies what OCN is all about and in that sense really you two are the most deserving of winning these prizes. Good luck to everyone.

Thank you!


----------



## Baking Soda

I could definitely use a case to start me off on building up a new rig!


----------



## flyill

[entry]

I think I should win this contest because cases are too expensive for me to afford right now. I cannot afford to pay over $100 for a good case that I would want myself because it limits me from upgrading my first and only computer I have built to a better computer. I didn't know what was good and simply bought only what I thought until I came to OCN and found a lot more information. Another reason is that even though my current case is kind of broken, I thought it'll be better for myself to stay with this case until I think of building a different computer. I thought of this because not a while ago I bought a used computer case and already broke bits and pieces of my computer case, accidentally while half asleep. For example, from breaking the audio plug from tripping and breaking both the audio plug and my headset, I can't watch videos or talk on vent quietly when someone's asleep. When I seen this post, the first thing on my mind was that this could help me out on getting a new case. This is why I think I should win this contest.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Edited for backing out of Entering. As I can see alot of people need these cases more then I do. Good Luck


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BakingSoda* 
I could definitely use a case to start me off on building up a new rig!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
I think I should win this case because my Rig isnt high end so a Sick case like this would make my Rig look like a Monster up even tho its not









Please re-read the OP if these are entries.


----------



## FannBlade

Yes we are open for business.
Entries are free! Cyber Monday all entries will be 50% off.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Yes we are open for business.
Entries are free! Cyber Monday all entries will be 50% off.

OMG THAT IS AN AMAZING DEAL.

I would enter but i already have a pretty nice case, and I already ordered an NZXT phantom (black).


----------



## Calamity

This thread should be more popular I thinks.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
This thread should be more popular I thinks.

i agree... particularly now that we have THREE cases to give away


----------



## lawrencendlw

So go and tell your friends. The more the merrier right? I know some people might want to keep this to themselves as to raise their chances of winning but I think that those people might just be missing the point of this contest. So go out and tell all of your friends. Post in all of the threads that you frequent and link them to this post. We need to get a ton more entries to make this much more interesting (granted that it will make it more difficult for us judges but we will manage). Get in the holiday spirit guys and go spread a little joy of giving the opportunity of winning these awesome cases. I wouldn't mind any of them but I am not eligible







someone needs to donate a judge prize lol.


----------



## Calamity

You know what, good idea.
I will be throwing in a: AuzenTech Bravura PCI-E 7.1 As a prize for one judge.


----------



## overclockingXTC

Someone should make a sig piece that says something like "Vote for me in the Case Giveaway" or "Case Giveaway Participant"


----------



## 5prout

I agree







that would be awesome ^^


----------



## EVILNOK

No matter who wins this is a great contest. Thanks to OCN and everyone else making this possible. C'mon people enter!


----------



## We Gone

If everyone who reads or enters in the contest would enter this in the their sig it would help to get the word out.

link is on first page.

*"I need a new case" Contest*


----------



## terence52

sigging the link for those who need it more.. 
acutally imo.. maybe you should get cheaper cases so you can give more of them. LOL! 
eyeing the 600t. i love it..


----------



## Lostintyme

I want the 600T also!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow Calamity, that's awesome lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


You know what, good idea.
I will be throwing in a: AuzenTech Bravura PCI-E 7.1 As a prize for one judge.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


wow calamity, that's awesome lol.



+1


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just so that you all know, this isn't a OCN official contest. It is a contest put together by FannBlade and he donated the original case. Others have come and donated other cases and items since but I think it is a great thing that Fannblade did by doing this himself. So way to go FannBlade (and other sponsors)!!!


----------



## xpurpleblob

[entry]
I want this case bcause I've never built a computer by myself before. Well I helped my dad build my computer. Maybe for like 2 minutes. Anyways I want to build a computer by myself because I want to go into the field of computers in the future and it would be a great achievement for my age group. I am only 14. My family does not really have the money and my family probably earns less than most of the OCN members. A "free" case would lessen the cost of building a computer. I am eagerly saving up money for a new system that I would like to build and a free case would greatly save up time saving money up. I hope you understand my position and my determination to build a system by myself. I haven't really contributed to OCN much because I am still in the amateur process of learning about computers but I am learning more and more from OCN everyday! Thank you guys and may the best OCN member win!

[/entry]


----------



## go4life

[Entry]

Id like to enter here, I have done my best to help people lately (been more active with that than before), but I also have my Asus P5N-D guide where I have tried to help people the best I can. 
Il continue to do my best for OCN, I always will









Also, if you check all my posts in others threads, you can see that I try to help many. Link here

Not sure if folding and adding benchmark scores to the OCN HWBot team is considered helping out, but you can check them out too









Good luck everyone, and I can't wait to see how this goes









~Christian


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that it would be wise for anyone that posted before the "No editing posts" restriction was lifted to go back and edit your post to reflect why you deserve the case and not why you need the case (I.E. post telling us judges what you have done to help others and what you are continuing to do to help others and better OCN in general. And example of a post that will not go far in this competition contains these words in the entry somewhere "I need this case because of" but should rather contain these words "I believe that I should win this case because of the help that I have offered on xxx and xxx and xxx with xxx and have also done xxx to better OCN as a whole") Get the idea? I don't want to see anyone not have a chance to win one of these great cases donated by FannBlade and Calamity because of a entrant that did not fully understand what this contest is about or because someone is not good at talking about themselves. I plan on PM'ing all of the other judges tonight and possibly we will have another change to the rules in the coming days. So keep your eyes peeled to this thread for an update in the very near future... Hopefully







Good luck to all the entrants and good luck to my fellow judges to win that awesome prize that calamity donated for the judges as we are not allowed to enter for a chance to win one of those fine cases as I know that (Not speaking of myself but of the other judges) every one of them fully deserves to win one of the cases as they go out of their way every chance that they get.


----------



## skimskim3074

thanks for your share


----------



## dumb321

[Entry]
Id like to enter this contest because my antec 900 is just a bore to me, and it collects too much dust I am sick of every month of blowing it out, and the cable management is hideous.

[/Entry]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


[entry]

After much thought i have decided to enter this contest for the following reason. After years of dumping my precious hardware into cheap cases i decided to save up some € and buy myself a Antec 300. Only to find it lacks room to fit my aging hardware. Besides that the entire I/O panel including the hd/power leds and usb ports just shorted out.

On the part of general behaviour and participation regarding OCN i would like to leave that decision up to the members of OCN.


I want to thank Pir for helping the OCN, and specially the Dutch members with lots of problems.
He's always there to answer questions, and giving information about hardware etc.







you deserve it Pir


----------



## Lutro0

[Entry]

Hello, this will be my entry to the contest.
First, a little bit about me. I currently work for a men's treatment center, where I am able to minister to them and help them get their lives straight. Being that I am a full time minister I am not "rolling" in the cash and so as we all know, modding and computers in general are pricey.

I have been a relatively new member to OCN and my passion for modding and folding have taken root here at OCN, and I see myself contributing as much as my own personal time (which is very little at times) to share any new ideas and/or projects that I am working on. I strive to share my opinion and new ideas with politeness and tact at all times. 
In example, I have currently a case mod running in the forum named Katharos. I am also fully involved in the folding forum (Post 1 2) and I am participating in the team competition with the Big Bang Theorists. I have had a passion for cable sleeving and frequently help where I can (Post 1 2 3 4), in example making a Power Cord Sleeving Guide. In addition I have also given back to the community when I had extra Civ 5 Upgrade Keys.

I would like to be included into the drawing for the new case, for the simple reason of having a blank canvas to be able to mod. And from that be able to share a few ideas for mods that I have lined up but am unable to go forward with due to financial reasons. My asking for entry into this competition is not for simple gain, but to have a drawing board upon which to share new ideas. 
Thank you for your time.

[/Entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


You know what, good idea.
I will be throwing in a: AuzenTech Bravura PCI-E 7.1 As a prize for one judge.


That is really unexpected and over the top. Thank You Again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC*


Someone should make a sig piece that says something like "Vote for me in the Case Giveaway" or "Case Giveaway Participant"


Sig line updated in OP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


No matter who wins this is a great contest. Thanks to OCN and everyone else making this possible. C'mon people enter!










As lawrencendlw said please don't confuse this with an official OCN giveaway.
*THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL OCN CONTEST*
although I would like to work something out with them for next year.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I think that it would be wise for anyone that posted before the "No editing posts" restriction was lifted to go back and edit your post to reflect why you deserve the case and not why you need the case (I.E. post telling us judges what you have done to help others and what you are continuing to do to help others and better OCN in general. And example of a post that will not go far in this competition contains these words in the entry somewhere "I need this case because of" but should rather contain these words "I believe that I should win this case because of the help that I have offered on xxx and xxx and xxx with xxx and have also done xxx to better OCN as a whole") Get the idea? I don't want to see anyone not have a chance to win one of these great cases donated by FannBlade and Calamity because of a entrant that did not fully understand what this contest is about or because someone is not good at talking about themselves. I plan on PM'ing all of the other judges tonight and possibly we will have another change to the rules in the coming days. So keep your eyes peeled to this thread for an update in the very near future... Hopefully







Good luck to all the entrants and good luck to my fellow judges to win that awesome prize that calamity donated for the judges as we are not allowed to enter for a chance to win one of those fine cases as I know that (Not speaking of myself but of the other judges) every one of them fully deserves to win one of the cases as they go out of their way every chance that they get.


What he said!

We need help from ALL members. I really think we should see more than 100 entries here easily. So go out there a find some deserving members.
Remember this is all about giving back to the community.

Please watch for a rule change on entries. I really hate making changes mid-stream as some early entries may miss the updates, but we need the members nominated that really deserve this.

Tis the Season!


----------



## Thedark1337

[Entry]

My first case, the antec 300 is very old and modified now ( had to cut a lot of unnecessary holes for peripherals and quite frankly looks weird. I wish i had a new case







Btw it is plasti dipped and starting to peel >.>


----------



## t-ramp

Good luck to everyone!

Too bad I definitely don't need a new case. In fact, I wish I had a decent reason to build a scratch aluminum/wood one...


----------



## Adhmuz

Still see a lot of people missing the idea, telling us you need a new case because your current case is falling apart or is a "pos" is fine and dandy (sometimes good for a laugh) But your not telling us what you have done to help OCN, links to threads wehre you helped someone with a technical problem, or threads that you started that helps guide someone to improve an overclock or cooling solution, anything guys, and girls. One liners that simply say I need a new case are not going to be considered, and I think I speak for all the judges when I say this. As of now theres only a handful of people who have actually met said criteria, theres still a month to enter and fix your entries for those who have more to add. Theres people with over 1000 post applying, you can't say out of those 1000 post nothing is of helpful nature, show me and the other judges that you helped someone in need, please don't be shy.

And big thanks to Calamity for the sound card prize.


----------



## FannBlade

Rules Updated in the OP


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Rules Updated in the OP

but if you win (a different case), would you paint it and give it away again?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffejrxx* 
but if you win (a different case), would you paint it and give it away again?

NO they won't be painted,they will be drop shipped by calamity. I am working on a couple more case that I will painted and offered in another giveaway.


----------



## go4life

I really like that you give away all these nice cases, I love the paint job on the first one!
Your a good man









Anyways, I checked out your "OCN Transport" build, got some other pictures of some of your work?


----------



## xandypx

[Entry]

A few of the judges, and FannBlade have been asking to get more nominations or entries to this contest. Humility makes it somewhat difficult to submit your own entry. OCN is a community of giving to, and helping others, without expecting in return. FannBlade, Calamity and others by the shear nature of the generosity shown in this thread, are the epitome of what the OCN community stands for. [/brown nosing]

Throwing humility aside (for the sake of an entry), I nominate myself. There I said it. Normally I would probably not enter a contest like this, but unfortunately, like others who have posted before, I am in need of a new case to replace the broken one in my sig. Alas, as the saying goes, "You get what you pay for."

Do I deserve to win? That is a question to be answered by the judges. I expect nothing from this forum, other than the satisfaction that I may have helped someone with what is often time a frustrating situation for an OP. The satisfaction when you finally hear, "That worked", or "It's fixed", is the reason I'm here. I have given away a few things on OCN, rather than sell them, because someone really needed the item, not because someone wanted them.

That's enough&#8230; I hope that this post may make other OCN contributors put humility aside, and enter this contest for themselves. Don't let your feelings, that you are a member of OCN to give, rather than receive, stop you from entering. It is very likely, that there are a fair number of members that do feel that you deserve to enter and win. If you are one of the people that feel this way about another member... nominate that person.

I thank you for the opportunity to enter.

Just a few helpful Links (random sampling):

Post 14
Post 9
Post 12
Post 11
Post 2
Post 2
Post 5
Post 21
Post 4
Post 3 & 10
Post 6
post 20
Post 4
Post 8

That's enough... I hope.

Edit#2: I have been following the latest Sandy Bridge threads, and have pretty much determined that with the Christmas money I have, and the addition of winning one of these cases, I can almost swing a new 2600K build (that I would of course be obliged to create a build log of). I say "almost" because I think I would only initally be short a new graphics card, by stealling HDDs and Optical drives from other computers. I would have to wait a few months to include that new addition into a new build, so one of my old video cards would need to suffice for a while. The incentive would certainly be there.

[/Entry]

Very nice prizes, and defiantly definitely (lol... that's a unique typo... or was it?)







an extremely cool paint job on the first place prize. As I mentioned above in my entry&#8230; the embodiment of OCN.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I really like that you give away all these nice cases, I love the paint job on the first one!
Your a good man









Anyways, I checked out your "OCN Transport" build, got some other pictures of some of your work?









Thanks.
I have bad feeling it's going to turn into a money pit!


----------



## lawrencendlw

That it will lol. I mean how much are a lathe and mill going for now a days? I wonder if the wife knows how much you plan on spending lol. You said that when you told her that you were making this that the only way that you would be able to do it is if you did it with the stuff that you have laying around already (well mostly anyways). lol we all know that it never happens that way and that is the only way that we can con our wives into letting us do it lol. I had a hell of a time trying to get my wife to let me build my sig rig and now I have a even harder battle ahead of me.... Upgrades lol. Good luck Fann, you'll need it but you deserve to be able to do something for yourself since we all know that you do so much for others.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That it will lol. I mean how much are a lathe and mill going for now a days? I wonder if the wife knows how much you plan on spending lol. You said that when you told her that you were making this that the only way that you would be able to do it is if you did it with the stuff that you have laying around already (well mostly anyways). lol we all know that it never happens that way and that is the only way that we can con our wives into letting us do it lol. I had a hell of a time trying to get my wife to let me build my sig rig and now I have a even harder battle ahead of me.... Upgrades lol. Good luck Fann, you'll need it but you deserve to be able to do something for yourself since we all know that you do so much for others.

Sadly this phenomenon also includes husbands-to-be as well lol... Having a hard time trying to explain to my man-thing (who is far more knowledgeable about computers than myself) why I should get a good power supply from the likes of Corsair instead of one that has the same certifications, but is made by a very little known company







Oh and don't even get me started on the water cooling stuff that I wanted to save for too haha.


----------



## Lutro0

My poor wife, she is the one that does the finances, and she about died when I started the Katharos mod. One day she looked at me with the most serious face and said, "I might have to kill you if you try to weasel another video card for that folding stuff." She can be kind of creepy sometimes but I love her!


----------



## Striker36

i look at my bank account and think to my self "can i pay next months loanes? yes? BUY!" crappy method that i know will bite me someday... but it hasn't yet









so uh.... more noms plox? this is one of the few times i WANT a harder decision


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so uh.... more noms plox? this is one of the few times i WANT a harder decision

I could write a nice entry, but as I don't really need a new case at the moment I figured why enter, I would rather see the cases go to someone who could really use it. That being said, good luck to all those in the competition, there are some very nice cases to be won here!

P.S. Striker congrats on the Reactor mod winning MOTM.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I could write a nice entry, but as I don't really need a new case at the moment I figured why enter, I would rather see the cases go to someone who could really use it. That being said, good luck to all those in the competition, there are some very nice cases to be won here!

P.S. Striker congrats on the Reactor mod winning MOTM.


thats a really good attitude.... thanks for the bump here









and tysvm!


----------



## wrxxx

[entry]to put it frankly i need a case for my folding pc. i recently dug out some old parts to try and fold. i found a crosshair I mobo, 4600+ athon proc, 2 gigs of corsair, a antec psu, and a 9800gtx scattered around my room . currently im in school for engineering and all the money i have goes to tuition. currently my folding computer is sitting on my desk. as in sitting on my desk, no case, no mounting of any sort. i need the desk space to do homework and the folding pc is in my way. i would hate to have to break it down but without a case is becoming a pain.... if you happen to chose me for any case that would be great if not then grats to the winners.[/entry]


----------



## cdoublejj

[entry] "F" it I'll all chime in any ways with my 2 cents. I played a lot of StarCraft 1 and if you go to battle.net, battle.net is themed just like the gears and metal painted on the side of the case and since it's a dark metallic blue and black it work so very well and star craft themed computer especially with the new Razor Tron KB and mouse set.

I know the Tron keyboard could pull it off maybe not so much the mouse as far as peripherals then for the inside use some orange cold cathodes to give that orange glow like in the old battle.net then some blue LEDs on the bottom so it glows blue on the bottom between the desk with the case feet. all you would need is a nice windows 7 visual style and some SC icons for the desktop as well as a sweet terran wallpaper.

I'm sure i could find other goodies to really set off that old SC look but, I need to search.
Do i need the case, HELL NO i'm positive there some por bloke on OCN who needs but, hey it would really cool to see it done up SC style.


----------



## Onions

[entry]
I have been a member here for a little while now and have learned many things from various members. i spend around 15 hours a day on these fourms helping members and looking over everything and anything that catches my eye. I learned to fold and have become addicted to it. Recently i upgraded to a custom water loop and have had to hack my case apart. After my experience with water cooling i wish to pursue a new case for a much different look. i would plan on modding with ocn visuals and [email protected] logos







i have donated to a folding contest (http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11249665) and am always looking to help fellow ocn out (see rep). I plan to stay with this community till the end and it is mostly my life. I wish someday to become a moderator and do my part in building this already great community even better.
[/entry]


----------



## Calamity

I have seen quite a few entries with "I have helped as many people as I can. Giving advice as often as possible. I need the case [enter reason]" Though I have not seen one link to a thread where they show they have helped out.
Read the OP rules people.


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC*


[Entry]
I believe that I should win this case because of the help that I have offered on AMD builds and general questions related to the industry and because I have also helped to educate new users to better OCN as a whole. I also enjoy doing freebies, and I have recently given away my Dirt 2 steam code. I currently have a Raidmax Tornado, which is one of the worst/ugliest cases that I have worked with. It has literally no cable management whatsoever, there is only a 92mm fan hole in the back, it has a top mounted psu, and the original colors are nasty (my paint mod makes it look a little better). I still cant believe that I spent $50 on it... I'm still in high school so I am always too tight on cash. The worst part is that everytime I look at my rig I feel so bad about how ugly it is, but when it comes time to upgrade I always end up buying new components instead of a case. I would love to have that amazing case, so that I can actually show off my rig to my friends. (right now I'm too ashamed to let anyone see it.) I would also love to finally have a Cooler Master, Corsair or Lian Li case like everyone else on OCN. 
A few threads that show my contribution to OCN:
-Giveaway: Dirt 2
-Informative: Logitech Beta Test
-Being Helpful 
1
2
3
4
Also,
If I win I will be doing some final mods to my Raidmax Tornado, then I will give it away either by random or by a poll.




Hows this?


----------



## Calamity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC*


Hows this?


Didn't see that one








I wanna see more of those then! I may not be a judge, but common guys.


----------



## ghost_z

[entry]
well i have been a member at ocn for a few months now and the reason i joined this community was to help others .And till now i have been doing that to the best of my abilities.My areas of interest are progrmming and gaming although i have the know how of the h/w,s/w components as to how they work.till now i have only asked for help maybe thrice for my concerns towards my processor temps but to more than counter that i have helped many people and have earned my rep as their appreciation towards my help.As u can see from my sig rig i have a crappy cabinet its side panels are kept open 24/7 so as to keep my components cool, as it doesn't even have fans to provide any kind of airflow,it doesn't even have a audio jack panel in the front i have to get a 3.5mm jack extension cable to make do with it and recently its been in a very bad shape so as to keep my precious new components cooled i really need this cabinet....well thnx to the op for such a generous offer as u r helping the ones in need








i would have got my self a decent cabinet but im broke right now so it would be nice to get the above mentioned cases....well thnx in advance and keep up the good work








my helping links
1. http://www.overclock.net/ati/875708-...l#post11450769

2. http://www.overclock.net/ati/875980-...l#post11461738

3. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/87...l#post11462643

4. http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post11463772

5. http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post11460845

6. http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post11459681


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That it will lol. I mean how much are a lathe and mill going for now a days? I wonder if the wife knows how much you plan on spending lol. You said that when you told her that you were making this that the only way that you would be able to do it is if you did it with the stuff that you have laying around already (well mostly anyways). lol we all know that it never happens that way and that is the only way that we can con our wives into letting us do it lol. I had a hell of a time trying to get my wife to let me build my sig rig and now I have a even harder battle ahead of me.... Upgrades lol. Good luck Fann, you'll need it but you deserve to be able to do something for yourself since we all know that you do so much for others.


Here are the three I'm looking at. 
Grizzly
Northerntool
Shop Fox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Sadly this phenomenon also includes husbands-to-be as well lol... Having a hard time trying to explain to my man-thing (who is far more knowledgeable about computers than myself) why I should get a good power supply from the likes of Corsair instead of one that has the same certifications, but is made by a very little known company







Oh and don't even get me started on the water cooling stuff that I wanted to save for too haha.


Spouse's they just don't get it. LOL Plus a PSU will stay with you a long time I mean you can't overclock it. We all need to stick together.








Can you call my wife...........Actually my wife is a great person and I love her to death. I have planned a romantic 5 day getaway for here the day after Xmas= surprise! (that should help smooth over the next purchase)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


My poor wife, she is the one that does the finances, and she about died when I started the Katharos mod. One day she looked at me with the most serious face and said, "I might have to kill you if you try to weasel another video card for that folding stuff." She can be kind of creepy sometimes but I love her!


That's funny that's what my wife thinks.
"why is it so hot in here" 
"I'm folding"
"your clothes?"









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i look at my bank account and think to my self "can i pay next months loanes? yes? BUY!" crappy method that i know will bite me someday... but it hasn't yet










Tell me! Doesn't seem bad until you start getting all the little extras to finish it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I could write a nice entry, but as I don't really need a new case at the moment I figured why enter, I would rather see the cases go to someone who could really use it. That being said, good luck to all those in the competition, there are some very nice cases to be won here!

P.S. Striker congrats on the Reactor mod winning MOTM.


Then you need to "enter" someone who does. I'm sure everyone knows a member that went WAY out of their way to help.

Please don't talk about the Reactor mod here! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that's a really good attitude.... thanks for the bump here









and tysvm!


Yes it was a deserved win! Great job and thanks for all your help on mine. Even though we were competing against each other, he (striker) stepped to help me make mine even better,as did others.
That's what I want to see here! This is why I came up with this giveaway.

shhh...i will give you $20.00 for that postbit.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


I have seen quite a few entries with "I have helped as many people as I can. Giving advice as often as possible. I need the case [enter reason]" Though I have not seen one link to a thread where they show they have helped out.
Read the OP rules people.


I edited my original entry (#126) to include links of my being helpful.


----------



## yorkshire.lad

[entry]

Hello, firstly let me tell you a little bit about myself. My name is Ant, im 15 years old and live in england and I am very much into computers. Unfortunately me and my family have little money to waste on such expensive parts as my father has lost his job due to the british economy cuts and the Â£1000 that I saved to pay for my i7 rig has had to go to pay bills and unexpected costs -.-, me and my sister have have felt most of it. No more gifts, not even getting and christmas presents this year thats how bad it is







. I have been using a pentium 4 1.6ghz hp dc5100 sff machine for 7 to 8 years and I am getting sick of it now, I am jealous of all of you that can afford to pay for $300+ lian li cases and heavy hitting dual cpu SR-2 rigs, I hope I get a job that pays as lucratively as you guys who can afford all that. I cant even play online games such as counter strike with my friends without lag. Fortulately my uncle who works at pcworld managed to get me some of the parts that they take out of machines that have been returned so I have a phenom ii x4, a generic asus motherboard, 500w generic psu and nvidia 240gt card. I really need a case to put it all in as its just sitting at my desk at the moment and I am feeling upset that I cant do it justice. heres a picture of my current rig , it has no top case as I bought it on discount at a local computer shop. How I wish i hadnt now!.

Pics:
http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/o...a/SL740600.jpg
http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/o...a/SL740601.jpg

Some posts of me helping others:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post11497665
http://www.overclock.net/servers/878...l#post11492258
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l#post11497783
http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post11497961

I have already done twenty weeks on a paper round just to save up Â£200 for the ram and gpu - i know its not good but I can't afford anything better. If I won I would be over the moon as the case would really set it all off nicely and make it look like a very expensive machine, truly a work of pure art







. A happy day to you, seasons greetings and god bless you for hosting such practical competitions! P.S. - I am not trying to get a sympathy vote, I just would really really like to win this case as I think I have a strong reason to need one and I'm not gettng anything at christmas. Actually I'm not getting anything until the government puts more funding into the public sector so my dad has a job again! I know that I am relatively new at OCN but I am starting to become more active as schoolwork dies down and I try my best to help others.







- I strongly believe I need this case the most out of anyone here. Heck if they can spend $500+ on just a cpu then a case shouldnt be an issue right?

Cheers for reading this excessively long post! If anyone wants to chat on ventrilo or MSN just to verify that I am not a 40 year old peadophile please feel free to chat with me! cheers


----------



## charliehorse55

[entry]

Let me start my entry by stating that I'm not interested in First Prize, as I don't need something so flashy and I think if a Case is to be given away it should be to someone who truly likes the design.

I believe I deserve a case because of my awesome help on the Watercooling forum. I've helped hundreds upon hundreds of people in that forum with all kinds of watercooling problems. While I originally joined Overclock.net back in 2009, it was not until late August 2010 that really got into it. Over the past couple of months I have really become involved in the water cooling section, answering many questions about different things.

Proof of my help can be seen here, here, here, here, here and here. (Those are just some of the people who have personally thanked me, basically all of my rep is from the WC forum).

Additionally, I answer about 3-4 PMs a day written by people directly messaging me for advice (Here is one such testimonial)

I will be using this case to complete a Christmas present for my brother, who has done some awesome things for me in the past. He's currently stuck with a P4/7600 GT rig trying to play TF2 and COD4, so I'm looking to upgrade him to my rig (When I upgrade) My self-made wooden case is pretty ugly (and he doesn't like it) so I'm trying to find a case to put these parts into. I'm also going to install the Rasa WC kit, so the 600T would be preferable, but then again I'd be fine with the Lian Li as a little dremeling goes a long way (to fitting the 240mm radiator). With either case I'll be posting a build log on OCN, as well as reaction shots when I give it to him







. (Luckily he doesn't go on Overclock.net, so I can keep it a secret...).

Additionally, if I do win this prize I will put up my wooden case as a freebie on OCN - shipping included. While it looks meh, it is fully functional as a case, with room for 3 x HDDs, separate cooling zones and tons of airflow. A coat of stain would go a long way to improving it's looks. A great case for a folder who doesn't care too much about looks.

Thanks,

--Charliehorse

[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
I edited my original entry (#126) to include links of my being helpful.

Thank You.

For others we will not make any decisions on posts until we review them on Dec.31st. So don't think it won't help to edit your post.

Thanks to all that have entered so far.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
I have seen quite a few entries with "I have helped as many people as I can. Giving advice as often as possible. I need the case [enter reason]" Though I have not seen one link to a thread where they show they have helped out.
Read the OP rules people.

I edited my entry (#67) to add links and paragraph content


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Tell me! Doesn't seem bad until you start getting all the little extras to finish it.

Then you need to "enter" someone who does. I'm sure everyone knows a member that went WAY out of their way to help.

Please don't talk about the Reactor mod here! LOL

Yes it was a deserved win! Great job and thanks for all your help on mine. Even though we were competing against each other, he (striker) stepped to help me make mine even better,as did others.
That's what I want to see here! This is why I came up with this giveaway.

shhh...i will give you $20.00 for that postbit.

it SO BAD lol 50 bucks for case feet... another 100 for sleeve and some sleeving tools and such.... it makes me sad









YES. i would REALLY like to see more nominations by OTHER people for people that helped them allot (like goodink nominating Enigma)

but i like talking about my Reactor









thanks for that Fan







im glad i could help with any thing i helped you with







but i think a few of the "others" did more than i did








NO! MY post bit









common guys.... NOM YOUR FRIENDS TOO


----------



## Ysbl

[entry]

I think I could really use this case. My sig rig is in a beatup, dented CM310 missing the front and side panels, that I literally found in the trash. My rig would look beautiful in any one of those cases, and it would give it a proper home instead of the metal monstrosity I currently have it in. I simply don't have the money to go buy any new PC parts right now, let alone a new case. Please consider my entry, and thanks to everyone for this awesome contest!

I spend a lot of my time in the PC gaming Forum, but I wander around the site quite a bit. Here's proof of me helping (I have been rep'd for all of these):

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post8829422
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/66...ml#post8377499
http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...ml#post7441371
http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...l#post11500067
http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...ml#post9097446
http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...ml#post8602202
http://www.overclock.net/windows/677...ml#post8595408

[/entry]


----------



## p1mpf1ex

[entry]

I think I deserve this marvelous case, because throughout my life of owning computers I have yet to own one as good as this one. I currently upgraded my computer, but was shy on the money and couldn't afford better a case. So, I had to gut out a friends HP case, and boy is it small. Now, I have a XFX 4870 1GB that idles 70 Celsius and goes almost up to 100 Celsius! With my current case I have barely any room for this graphics card, as well as there is no possible way or organize the cables. This case would, and I hope decrease the temperatures on this card by giving it some breathing room, as well as give my new computer better look. I know I haven't been on OCN that long, but with this new case who knows the possibilities! Oh, and for you people out there im in the market for a 5850, so keep them eyes peeled for me.

Also, I find it great that OCN is having this contest in order to help out the community. Good stuff people. Also, I will be uploading pictures of my cramped computer case once I get my camera back. Thanks!

[entry]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Spouse's they just don't get it. LOL Plus a PSU will stay with you a long time I mean you can't overclock it. We all need to stick together.








Can you call my wife...........Actually my wife is a great person and I love her to death. I have planned a romantic 5 day getaway for here the day after Xmas= surprise! (that should help smooth over the next purchase)

That's funny that's what my wife thinks.
"why is it so hot in here" 
"I'm folding"
"your clothes?"









[/SIZE]


LOL only just found this post







You sound like a decent husband too! I'd absolutely love it if my partner took me away on something like that! The amount of times I've dropped non-subtle hints too... omg lol


----------



## xpurpleblob

Just a thought, many people have been saying that the person who helped the most on OCN should win. Well I'm gonna pretty much assume that a "handy helper" will have many knowledge about computers and does computing for a job/hardcore hobby. This person probably has a great case, in fact it'll probably safe to put: a MAGNIFICENT SYSTEM. If the best helper on OCN wins the case, they'll probably build a system that they're not going to use and *boing* in the closet. So i'm just saying that you should offer the case to the person who needs the case most. I'm not saying this because I want to win these cases but I want to see these fabulous cases go to good use. I don't really mind if you don't respect my opinions but... you know these are my thoughts.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpurpleblob*


Just a thought, many people have been saying that the person who helped the most on OCN should win. Well I'm gonna pretty much assume that a "handy helper" will have many knowledge about computers and does computing for a job/hardcore hobby. This person probably has a great case, in fact it'll probably safe to put: a MAGNIFICENT SYSTEM. If the best helper on OCN wins the case, they'll probably build a system that they're not going to use and *boing* in the closet. So i'm just saying that you should offer the case to the person who needs the case most. I'm not saying this because I want to win these cases but I want to see these fabulous cases go to good use. I don't really mind if you don't respect my opinions but... you know these are my thoughts.


It's not so much that we are looking for the most helpful person on OCN, we're looking for someone who is a real asset to this community and could really use a better case. It's our way of rewarding those who are actively out there helping others all the time, but who also may not have the means in which to upgrade their case. (Lets face it, it's not a crucial system component so most who are on a tight budget will really only be upgrading the core copmonents)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpurpleblob*


Just a thought, many people have been saying that the person who helped the most on OCN should win. Well I'm gonna pretty much assume that a "handy helper" will have many knowledge about computers and does computing for a job/hardcore hobby. This person probably has a great case, in fact it'll probably safe to put: a MAGNIFICENT SYSTEM. If the best helper on OCN wins the case, they'll probably build a system that they're not going to use and *boing* in the closet. So i'm just saying that you should offer the case to the person who needs the case most. I'm not saying this because I want to win these cases but I want to see these fabulous cases go to good use. I don't really mind if you don't respect my opinions but... you know these are my thoughts.


this thought crossed my mind as a judge more than once. and i actually sent a PM to the other judges about it a few days ago. 
*

Quote:



Originally Posted by spiderm0nkey


It's not so much that we are looking for the most helpful person on OCN,


*
Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


we're looking for someone who is a real asset to this community and could really use a better case. It's our way of rewarding those who are actively out there helping others all the time.










Spider kinda nailed it here. wile yes. the most active and the people that every one sees helping all the time WOULD have an advantage in this type of giveaway we as the judges have decided that their is more to it than just "most helpful? have a case". i for one have seen some posts here that have made me stop and look as well as some that i just flat out rejected after the first line.

im not looking for the best and brightest specifically here. im looking for a user that needs a new home for his tech, no mater what it is, that has been beneficial to the community as a whole.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpurpleblob*


Just a thought, many people have been saying that the person who helped the most on OCN should win. Well I'm gonna pretty much assume that a "handy helper" will have many knowledge about computers and does computing for a job/hardcore hobby. This person probably has a great case, in fact it'll probably safe to put: a MAGNIFICENT SYSTEM. If the best helper on OCN wins the case, they'll probably build a system that they're not going to use and *boing* in the closet. So i'm just saying that you should offer the case to the person who needs the case most. I'm not saying this because I want to win these cases but I want to see these fabulous cases go to good use. I don't really mind if you don't respect my opinions but... you know these are my thoughts.


We understand what your saying and I do agree with you for the most part.
Yes,most old timers here do have nice modded cases and maybe don't need a new one, but they also may want to build a new one.
We will take everyone into consideration, the main reason for the "rule" at least for me is I don't want it to be a "WIN & RUN" and we (OCN) won't get the enjoyment of seeing it get built and the enjoyment it brings others.

So unfortunately for entries that just join and post here won't get near the consideration as others.

Hope that helps clear up some misconceptions.


----------



## We Gone

One of the areas I look at are the ratio of rep points to Unique Rep points for the more tenured entrants.


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


One of the areas I look at are the ratio of rep points to Unique Rep points for the more tenured entrants.


Lol I agree some people *cough* possibly in this thread *cough* have very large differences...


----------



## yakub0

I feel I should be removed from the list of entrants as my parents surprised me by ordering me a Storm Sniper yesterday, as such I am no longer in real need for a new case and feel that if I were to win that someone else would be more deserving.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yakub0*


I feel I should be removed from the list of entrants as my parents surprised me by ordering me a Storm Sniper yesterday, as such I am no longer in real need for a new case and feel that if I were to win that someone else would be more deserving.


Now that is the right attitude to have. I applaud your honesty and integrity. A BIG Plus 1 Virtual Rep for being the kind of member that OCN can be proud of.

And have fun with that new case. You are going to love it.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yakub0*


I feel I should be removed from the list of entrants as my parents surprised me by ordering me a Storm Sniper yesterday, as such I am no longer in real need for a new case and feel that if I were to win that someone else would be more deserving.


The way I see it is, there are people who want it, and probably need it, then there are the people who don't want it because they are modest, but still deserve it.

I believe the people who don't want it because they are modest are the ones that should get it. They will appreciate it the most.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


The way I see it is, there are people who want it, and probably need it, then there are the people who don't want it because they are modest, but still deserve it.

I believe the people who don't want it because they are modest are the ones that should get it. They will appreciate it the most.


i agree.... and THATS why you need to *NOMINATE PEOPLE*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


The way I see it is, there are people who want it, and probably need it, then there are the people who don't want it because they are modest, but still deserve it.

I believe the people who don't want it because they are modest are the ones that should get it. They will appreciate it the most.


Well stated. If you make an entry post that conforms to their criteria you have basically gone against the spirit of the contest and don't deserve to win it. It's a classic catch 22 no win situation.


----------



## spRICE

[entry]
Alright I guess I will enter







.
I have been an OCN member for a little more than a year, and I must say that I love being part of this community. I have been really inspired by all of the positive, helpful attitudes of most of the members on this forum and I have tried to pay that forward. I always show fellow OCN members respect and I try to be as mature as possible. I often go to the unanswered threads section to find someone in need. Many times I go a few pages back just to see if any threads have been missed.

Here are some examples of me helping people:
hp pavillon zd8000 hdd questions
need some advice screen use
need help mobo replacement done

I also like to post my build logs on OCN. Here is my current build log:
{Project} Predator, an Alienware Case Mod
If I won a case, I would definitely put it to good use and post a build log to go along with it








Thanks to Fannblade, Calamity, and all of the judges for making this contest possible and it's things like these that secure my faith in all OCN members!
[/entry]


----------



## yakub0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And have fun with that new case. You are going to love it.

I'm excited







I currently own a very terrible linkworld $25 case made of extremely flimsy and cheap metal and cheap plastic front panel. I've never owned a quality case before


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
I feel I should be removed from the list of entrants as my parents surprised me by ordering me a Storm Sniper yesterday, as such I am no longer in real need for a new case and feel that if I were to win that someone else would be more deserving.

Imho, you are a Gentleman.


----------



## yakub0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Imho, you are a Gentleman.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Now that is the right attitude to have. I applaud your honesty and integrity. A BIG Plus 1 Virtual Rep for being the kind of member that OCN can be proud of.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Lol so wait... what is this I read about drilling holes with screwdrivers? I was in the Navy for 4 years and worked in a tool room for a little while so I have seen my fair share of people using tools for other things than their intended use but drilling with a screwdriver is a new one lol.

lol


----------



## FannBlade

More entries please!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

aka BUMP!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Aka super bump !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overclockingXTC

Unfortunately, I would like to be withdrawn. I wont be getting that sweet modded case but I will be getting a NZXT Phantom for Christmas!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC* 
Unfortunately, I would like to be withdrawn. I wont be getting that sweet modded case but I will be getting a NZXT Phantom for Christmas!

Well good for you.....still getting a free case. Thanks for your honesty.
If you could please edit you post to "withdrawn"

Thanks and good luck with your new case. We all expect to see a build log!


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Well good for you.....still getting a free case. Thanks for your honesty.
If you could please edit you post to "withdrawn"

Thanks and good luck with your new case. We all expect to see a build log!

Just edited my post. Also, dont worry, I will most certainly be doing a build log and I have a few case mods/giveaways planned


----------



## Methos07

[entry]

From my thread with my first loop completed:

"I give so much credit to charliehorse55 for his help in finding/suggesting parts to me, and for his quick and polite responses to my noobish inquiries about water cooling. We've exchanged over 40 private messages and he's been helpful and informative in every one of them. Thank you charlie, you are the best!"

Like I said, he's been incredibly helpful to me and has answered every and any question I've had about my loop. He's been working with me to troubleshoot temps and optimize my loop. Quick, informative, and elaborative replies to every one of my messages.

If anyone deserves the top prize, it's Charliehorse55. He's the freakin' man.


----------



## overclockingXTC

Lets get some more entries!


----------



## [email protected]

[entry]

I think I should win one of the cases because my beloved PCK62 is a wreck.While I was doing a clean-up of the PC I wanted to take the case outside to blow off the dust.On my way to the garden I tripped and fell with the case in my hands.I landed on the case and now its in ruins. Everything is dangling and falling apart.Right now my parts are sitting on the mobo box and I don't have any money to spend on a new case.

Thank you!

[\\entry]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


[entry]

I think I should win one of the cases because my beloved PCK62 is a wreck.While I was doing a clean-up of the PC I wanted to take the case outside to blow off the dust.On my way to the garden I tripped and fell with the case in my hands.I landed on the case and now its in ruins. Everything is dangling and falling apart.Right now my parts are sitting on the mobo box and I don't have any money to spend on a new case.

Thank you!

[entry]


Oh wow, looks like you've experienced my worst nightmare! Had a deck at my old house (porch/veranda whatever you people call it overseas!) and there were about 5 steps I'd have to navigate whilst carrying my case in order to get it to the car. Was always terrified I'd trip but luckily didn't!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Oh wow, looks like you've experienced my worst nightmare! Had a deck at my old house (porch/veranda whatever you people call it overseas!) and there were about 5 steps I'd have to navigate whilst carrying my case in order to get it to the car. Was always terrified I'd trip but luckily didn't!


Well I wasn't so lucky...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well [email protected] we understand why you need the case but in the spirit of this contest, try and give us examples of stuff that you have done for OCN and other members of OCN to deserve to win the case as this contest isn't for who needs it the most but for who deserves it the most. Sorry for your bad luck there. Ask anyone who knows me on here and you will find out that the only luck that I have is bad luck lol. Hopefully this changes for me and anyone else on here with my type of luck as I don't know how much more of this that I can take lol.


----------



## charliehorse55

I edited my original post to include how I'm going to put my current POS wooden case up as a freebie (shipping paid) if I do win a case.

My wooden case works very nicely as a case, but it's not very good looking. It has a ton of airflow, room for 3 x shock mounted HDDs and separate cooling zones, but it looks meh:


















It could be spruced up with a coat of stain or simply used as is. Either way it would make a great folding case as it has a very open design with a lot of fans.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah there is nothing wrong with that case at all. It's a "green" case lol. I might take some inspiration from that and make a whole slew of them for a folding farm. Though with the cost of manufacturing them It might just be cheaper to buy some cheap ATM mid tower cases for $50 each and putting a coat of paint on them lol.


----------



## We Gone

Ttt..


----------



## Bleep

[entry]

I would like to win this contest to put my two spare 9800GTX+'s to constant folding use because I use my 5870 for other things. I currently have all the parts I need to build the folding rig (even though they arent the newest) but it would be cool to just have one rig dedicated to folding, especially since I wont be paying the electric bills. Thank you university! So yeah, I would definitely appreciate whatever I get and I would definitely put it to some good use. THanks!!

-Bleep

[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Get those entries in! It's another Black Friday Special.

All FREE entries are 50% OFF!!!!! Get your deal today!

Coupon code: iwanawin


----------



## overclockingXTC

Use coupon code "[entry]" at the beginning of your post for free shipping!


----------



## FannBlade

Sweet! Free shipping count me in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Sweet! Free shipping count me in.

Hoosiers.....


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol you guys kill me. Wait so does the %50 off and free shipping count towards the Sound card for the judges too?

I think that since we are now a quarter of the way through December that people should take a second look at their entries and make sure that they are satisfied that it follows the instruction laid out in the OP and that they feel that it is the best entry that they can put out there for themselves. Also I think that us judges should make a list of our top 3 and send them to fannblade so that he can post who the front runners are so far (If he so chooses to do so that is).


----------



## LokSupguller

This is such an epic contest man. 
It's fun to see people say 'why they need the case'.

I think people with a bad case should get one, but that's my opinion.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wizek

[entry]

I would love to win this contests for any of those cases because i currently do not have a good case. The case that i currently have was chosen by my dad when i wasn't there, the components were chosen by me but the case he got was just a powerlogic one that has no proper cooling and such. I am 14 thus i can't get the case on my own and have to ask my parents for approval and this way, they didn't disapprove. I want a new case to be able to mod it and do things freely without any worry as i need a case with more space and good looks. I also want to be able to overclock my PC with a better and bigger case as i find it fun and interesting to look at a computer while it is working and my current case does not allow that. So i'll definately appreciate and love one of those beautiful cases







Especially the Lian Li one









[entry]








Thank you for giving away such nice cases and its really awesome that you're doing it!


----------



## thrasherht

Hello, 
I just wanted to let the judges know that charliehorse was extremely helpful when I was setting up my water loop and having issues with it.

I stated my problem of having residue inside my res, so he recommended I rinse everything out and take my block apart to check that. To my amazement, My cpu block had a bunch of debris in it, ontop of having a piece of plastic that was at least a millimeter or so in size.

here is what he posted in my thread

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


That residue is from the radiator. While you're at it, you're going to have to take your CPU block apart, as there will most likely be residue trapped in it's micro channels.

You should also take out your radiator and rinse it out, as there most likely will be more residue left over inside of it as well. This residue is flux left over from the manufacturing process.

As for cleaning out the res, I would use regular soap and water. Pour water and soap into the reservoir (with stop blocks on inlet/outlet and then shake it up for about a minute. Then pour the liquid into your sink, rinse it a couple of times and you should be good to go.


Please take this into consideration when judging the contest.


----------



## tincanman

[entry]
I think I should win because I have one heck of a bad case. The Thermaltake M9 was already bad to start off with, but due to money restraints, I had to buy it. I tried to mod it with cable management holes, but those failed 50% since one of the holes made the case unstable (somewhat my fault for not checking the case structure b4 cutting). So currently, only the motherboard cable is hidden, but all other cables are everywhere, making the view and airflow horrible. The fans on this case is just unbearable, even with a fan controller. Turning down the speed by just a little increases the ambient temperature by 3-5C. Worst airflow ever. Only good thing is probably the clear side panel, but no use for that, since the my hardware is all stock and are outdated due to again money restraints. I have saved up money for a H50 watercooler, but since how tight my case is, I really won't be able to fit it in. Unfortunately, if I want to buy a new case, I would need to save up even more money.







I really love Corsair and the 600t looks just fantastic. With one of these cases, I can at least say that I have a custom computer, since my current case is really messed up. I really don't need to show off my internals, so no need for the clear side panels and etc.
Thank you in advance for making this giveaway.
[/entry]

I have to say, this is a very good giveaway contest


----------



## FannBlade

^ 50th Entry

Keep them entries coming!!


----------



## GoodInk

I added one thing to my entry nomination for Enigma8750


----------



## FannBlade

Great Vid


----------



## manumanok

[entry] 
Hello there, I think i deserve at least one of the cases for multiple reasons. First off, I read a couple of entries and I noticed some members just need a second case for a second rig. How about me? Look at my sig rig to start off. My case is a $15 GIGABYTE gz-ph2a3. I got it 2 years ago for about $39.99 and I am very low on cash and these are very lovely cases, I am not being picky, all I need is a new and cool case, I am happy with any case in the list. My case is torn apart too, the reset button doesn't work, the front USB ports don't work, the side panel is bent and scratched like crazy, and it is VERY wobbly and unstable when I work/play games. And just recently, eBay fees hit me. I owed eBay $266 and owe friends about $85 total. I had to sell my beloved 5850 and AM3 Motherboard and CPU and ram just to pay for the fees. I don't have a job and I am only 15. I am currently using my little brother's 5570 so I can play a couple games (which he wants back soon). I only have $68 left in my bank account, but I will use that money to buy my parents a Christmas gift. This would be a really nice upgrade for me and also a big money saver! I just finished paying my friends and eBay. So I am dropped to that $68. I wish I could afford a new case but I cant even do so.







I am sure most of the contestants can afford a new one. Thanks and I really hope you pick me for at least one of the cases!!!!
[/entry]

Thank you for starting this giveaway!







This will really help people in need of a new case, like me.


----------



## We Gone

ttt need more choices


----------



## FannBlade

*We have Updated our hours:*
*We are now open 24/7*

*Enter Enter Enter*


----------



## [email protected]

Entry! My b-day is on the 22nd so think about it









Take me off the list. I suck with essays


----------



## kevingreenbmx

YYYYYEEAAAAA!!!!!!!!

this shiztibit is awesomesoausce!!!!!!!!!!

gvyhru45vj

I <3 fannnblud for dis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koven

havent read this thread through, so i may be doing this wrong

but charliehorse has my vote, he's always very helpful in the water cooling section, definitely taught me a thing or two


----------



## 5prout

wow this contest is really turning out great! 50 entrys!


----------



## nategr8ns

[Entry]
My brother Sam has been PC-game-less for months now. Around a year ago, I gave him my 7900GS when I upgraded. It was the only card we had that would fit in his Dell computer, which can only fit a single-slot, short-PCB card. Now that card is dead. I have some old barebones components from the Pentium 4 era and a friend gave us his old 8800GTS to help migrate Sam off of the Dell. The only problem is that there is no safe place to house this computer in the open. His careless friends will almost definitely break something if the components are exposed. To get my brother gaming again, I need a new case. Not to mention that there is literally no more space to have components laid out.

[edit]: Just want to say that with my senior year of school, college applications, and life, I have totally run out of time to get Sam's "new" computer into a new case, and I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to do it at all before I move out. Having a ready-to-go case that doesn't need tons of modifications to work with the hardware would be my last hope and last option







.


----------



## rx7i2

What the heck, I've got nothing to lose.

[entry]

These cases are really nice..and I'm running one hell of a small case for the hardware in my PC and over the past year have been steadily adding parts to make sure use of every single cubic inch. There's nothing wrong with the PC itself, but my current case would make a great replacement for my dad's PC - it was really meant to be an HTPC case anyway. I figured with everything he's done the past couple of months (opening a restaurant and getting me a job), he deserves a good Christmas present. He's still running an AMD duron on his PC which is from god knows when. I already have an old Athlon X2 3600+ setup with all the extra parts that I upgraded from over a year ago, just no case. He can barely watch movies on that PC, but with the spare x1900gt I have, I can have it hooked up to his TV so both my parents can watch their flicks without stuttering at 1920x1080. All I need is a replacement case for my PC!! Money's really in a tight spot right now and I can't even afford to spend $60 on a new solid case from newegg. I was really hoping for a new CF mobo and new GPU's for christmas which was gonna work for my case, but it looks like that's not gonna happen. With one of these cases, I can just slap a decent video card a couple months-year down the road without having to worry about whether or not it's gonna fit. This is an awesome holiday giveaway though, and I hope the people in need get what they deserve. Cheers!!!

[/entry]


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


My brother has been PC-game-less for months now. Around a year ago, I gave him my 7900GS when I upgraded. It was the only card we had that would fit in his Dell computer, which can only fit a single-slot, short-PCB card. Now that card is dead. I have some old barebones components from the Pentium 4 era and a friend gave us his old 8800GTS to help migrate him off of the Dell. The only problem is that there is no safe place to house this computer in the open. His careless friends will almost definitely break something if the components are exposed. To get my brother gaming again, I need a new case.



If you would like to enter please follow the rules in the OP..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5prout* 
wow this contest is really turning out great! 50 entrys!

Unfortunately only a handful of them bothered to read the requirements and post entries that meet them so most of them probably won't even be considered.


----------



## AliceInChains

[entry]

Why should I win this contest? Because I love to help people on these forums whenever possible. I may not be the most knowledgable person when it comes to hardware, but I do have a few tricks up my sleeve. I haven't been around ocn for very long, but the short time I have I really feel welcomed. I hope to make others feel welcome here at the ocn whenever possible as well. What would I do with the case if i win? Im looking to build an i3 rig for my mother and winning one of those cases would help out tremendously with the budget. As it is Im already over budget on this build. The i3 will be a big upgrade for her (current pc is e5200 pentium). Thanks for considering this entry guys!

-Andrew


----------



## iceheat

[entry]
I would have tremendous use for this case.Building my sigrig was quite a hole in my pocket so had to settle for a crap LOCAL case which doesn't even have gud vents for airflow. Pretty much the it only used when i have opened its side panel as the heat generated is tremendous.The best part is it doesn't even have cable management so it kinda helps in blockin air more. After finally working up enough money to desperately upgrade it from a Pentium 4 to Phenom II X4 955 BE, I'm still short on cash to afford a new case . If I could put my sig rig into this case it would allow me to OC it more easily and also if i am able to save some dough i can put a nice water block to OC it optimally.
[/entry]


----------



## Skoobs

[entry]

i want the third case. it screams "small watercooling with a 240 rad in the front" however, i am currently out of work. maybe some day down the line. but for now, i just want to put all my extra money into a folding rig. my girl's mom died of cancer and i dove head-on into folding, getting 50k points in a matter of days (should get my folding stats below my name tomorrow, because i will hit 50k tonight.) so yeah... i dont know. im broke but i want to make a folding farm comp out of cheap video cards and an old CPU my dad might give me... folding means a lot to us.

BTW i will TOTALLY cut the [email protected] logo into the side and make it a graphic window. that would be so awesome...


----------



## LinksKitKat

[Entry]
Thank you for this opportunity, I could really use a new case because mine, however not being in bad condition, is too small. With My current case I have no room for my new video card because it touches the end of my hard drive and my hard drive can only be in that slot because the ram is too tall because my case isn't wide enough. I cannot add another fan because the fan slot is blocked by the hard drive and there are no other slots, this combined with my cpu cooler, makes it where my processor gets too hot running flash games. Even with the side panel off it will get up to 80 degrees celcius if I run something too long. I could really use the case but I know it is a long shot but I thought I might give it a go. Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Striker36

this is getting tough! i like it!

KEEP THE ENTRIES COMING! YOU still have time!


----------



## Playapplepie

[Entry]
In the few years I have been a computer enthusiast, I have not at any time had the money to buy a case. Instead, I have put my high powered parts in dingy, old cases. *This* is the case I have for my secondary rig. It has neither a fan port in the front, nor in the back. The only way for air to travel through the case is through the open slot bay in the front, and then through the PSU fan. I don't think you can see it the picture provided, but the railing where the side attaches to is bent, so the siding cannot be put on.

My primary rig's case is not in any better condition. It was given to me by a friend, and well it isn't the greatest thing I've gotten. I cannot provide a photo until Wednesday, but I'll describe it's flaws: 1. There is not enough room in the back fan port to fit a fan while using the cpu cooler 2. There is actual rust on the outside of the case 3. The case window has many scratches, plus several dings on it 4. The case overall has many scratches and buffs 5. Some of the lights on the front don't work.

I would very much like one of these cases to replace one of my ghetto cases (Preferably my sig rig's case).

EDIT:
Here are the pics from my sig rig. The side panel is actually at my mother's home at the moment, and I'll get those tomorrow.

*Front*-You can see the lights are out on one side, as well as various scratches on the front.

*The Dent*-This is actually a dent on the top of the case. Hot, isn't it?

*Slim Fit*-Here is the whole 1/4 inch of clearance for a fan.


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## Manyak

[entry]

While you're going to look at my sig right now and say "what the hell...", it's not that simple.

See, my father passed away back in April, and my sister has been having an especially hard time with it. She's got this really old, crappy laptop that she's hanging on to simply because he had bought it for her, and she won't buy anything else even though it's so old the fan's bearings are worn out. So I want to put together a PC for her that will _entice_ her away from the laptop and help her let go, and a nice looking case is a must for that. And I think that if she hears that some "random" people on the internet sent it over just for her it'll really make a difference, compared to me just buying it.

[/entry]


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated/editted my entry Thanks again guys! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I resent the remark that we are "Random People" we are a group of highly trained amateur professional BS artist thank you very much. I think that he needs to be disqualified for calling us random... Ok I'm just playing about the disqualified thing lol. Tell your sister to keep her head up and all you can do is let her cope and deal with her loss on her own terms. I am sorry for both of your losses. It's tough losing a parent.


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


[entry]

While you're going to look at my sig right now and say "what the hell...", it's not that simple.

See, my father passed away back in April, and my sister has been having an especially hard time with it. She's got this really old, crappy laptop that she's hanging on to simply because he had bought it for her, and she won't buy anything else even though it's so old the fan's bearings are worn out. So I want to put together a PC for her that will _entice_ her away from the laptop and help her let go, and a nice looking case is a must for that. And I think that if she hears that some "random" people on the internet sent it over just for her it'll really make a difference, compared to me just buying it.

[/entry]


+1 nomination for Manyak's good cause


----------



## iliatay

[entry] Hey guys! let me start off with saying this is an awesome idea! Alright so whats happening is that i have to sell my antec 902 to save up for a new gpu since im going to bound this rig to ETERNAL FOLDING! muhahahaha







also its needed because my sister is starting her own rendering firm for architecture and needs to use my rig for some heavy renders on 3ds max for the next few months and needs an extra gpu becasue she cant meet her deadlines. So it'll look really ghetto when clients come and see the computer sitting on a couple of ol' cinderblocks. I'll be starting to fold as soon as my sister generates enough money to put together a proper rendering rig(she said my pc will be mine right when march break starts) that i'll be putting it together for her. Anyways so yeah im going to be studying for the rest of the year and thought as a last project, i'd put in another gtx 470 and join into OCN's folding community and help out my sister. So yea im here, as a person that has never won anything in his life begging you for a case or else i'd have to use a couple of cinderblocks i had found beside my house. Help me, help my sister, and eventually help OCN/Stanford.









Thanks


----------



## Manyak

Thanks guys









I will admit, even if I don't win I'll still buy her something nice, as there are some decent cases at cheap prices these days (it won't end up being _800D_ nice, but still). It's just that if she hears that someone else thought she needed something new she'd be more likely to listen to it than if it only came from the annoying brother. That's something that can't be bought.


----------



## zodac

Bump for awesome freebie thread.


----------



## 5prout

Agreed, this is an awesome freebie thread


----------



## Behemoth777

Good luck everyone in the contest! I personally won't be signing up, there are much more deserving people here and I quite like my case.


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## Calamity

Well boys I am finally home from Afghanistan and I have started picking up the boxes of components for my sig rig from my buddies. There is so much **** and I am just picking random boxes. So far I have the CPU, 2 GPUs and SSDs









PS: Keep entering guys! make these judges work


----------



## BKsMassive

[entry]

I think I should win this case because I think my sigrig would look awesome in it, and my Z7 isn't in the best of conditions. The side panel is slightly bent and doesn't properly fit, the tool-free ODD clips have fallen apart rather spectacularly, the headphone port does not work any more (something I use for my surround sound), and the fans are rubbish. This Sniper looks beautiful, and I think it would look nice with my sigrig in it. My case in comparison is craptacular, and if I'm not careful and my case becomes unusable, I'll end up using a 12 year old Mesh case, in beige.

EDIT: If you let me win, i will give you 50% of my business profit below.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's some very nice art work there lol. I'm just not sure that the rest of the world would go along with drilling a GIANT hole into the earth and plus it would probably cost you more money to drill said hole than you would ever make from your electricity lol. Nice try though.


----------



## BradleyW

I would like to have that case because it looks cool. Along side my antec 900-2


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11684178*
> That's some very nice art work there lol. I'm just not sure that the rest of the world would go along with drilling a GIANT hole into the earth and plus it would probably cost you more money to drill said hole than you would ever make from your electricity lol. Nice try though.


Not to mention the fact that it relies on Perpetual motion, something that is impossible. The brick going down generates the exact same amount of energy as is required to lift the other one. Thus, the maximum amount of energy that could every be extracted from this setup was the amount put in - when you lifted the brick.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11684451*
> Not to mention the fact that it relies on Perpetual motion, something that is impossible. The brick going down generates the exact same amount of energy as is required to lift the other one. Thus, the maximum amount of energy that could every be extracted from this setup was the amount put in - when you lifted the brick.


Even our race can't even drill half way into earth's continental crust and oceanic crust. Also, the pressure would crush the drill. Heat will rise to melting points even diamonds can't withstand so that's impossible. You're trying to replicate convection with bricks and gravity.


----------



## Agueybana_II

[Entry]

I moved from my country to the USA in search of a better future. I moved with my sister and lived there with her, sharing a room with my 3 nephew. Given the conditions I could not take my computer with me so I decided to just bring the parts in the hopes of building it back at a later time. Having to settle with a PS3 for my gaming needs. I have moved from my sister place and you can see from my Sig PC that I still need a case and I am currently planing to get a case and upgrade parts since the parts are getting old. Curently I have a laptop (Dell XPS M1530) that can bearly play games StarcraftII ^^can so the Case can come at a good time if I was the lucky winner of the contest. Anyways Happy Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Rookie1337

[entry] For enorbet2, error10, gonX, Melcar, and TFB.

These individuals have in my opinion been part of what makes this forum great. They aren't perfect or flawless but when it counts they have been very helpful to me and others. Each one has definitely provided a great deal of useful information and support to myself and other members in the Linux section. A specific example is hard to come by but they all have links to threads they started that are full of useful information such as Melcar with his ATI in Linux help threads, TFB with his Ubuntu user guide threads, error10 for his satire thread on windows along with the Linux hardware guide, enorbert2 is always helpful for even the dumbest of questions. I think these individuals deserve a little return for all they've contributed. I hope that you, the judges, will consider them.

Thank you,
Rookie1337


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calamity;11683648*
> Well boys I am finally home from Afghanistan and I have started picking up the boxes of components for my sig rig from my buddies. There is so much **** and I am just picking random boxes. So far I have the CPU, 2 GPUs and SSDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Keep entering guys! make these judges work


Glad to hear you made it home safe.
Even happier your getting sig rig beefed up!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11683748*
> 
> EDIT: If you let me win, i will give you 50% of my business profit below.


Aside from all of the other comments on why this wouldn't work you are missing the most important. The fact that gravity will put each brick TOWARDS the center of the earth no matter where they are located. Moving either one would not cause the other to move at all. Due to that fact even if you could physically drill the hole and run the cable, etc, it wouldn't do a darn thing.


----------



## nbrider88

*[entry]*

I believe I should win this amazing case for the many countless hours I have been logged into OCN to help the community as a whole. I know I might not know the answer to a lot of posters questions or problems, but when I see a post that I am knowledgeable on, I give my honest, and thoughtful reply to it. I take the time to research and help figure out the problem(s) for any and all members if they are unable to find the answers them self. But, it is not only helpful replies that make this community what it is, it's giving back in other ways as well. I have been a regular in the freebie section and feel that giving away parts/games/etc makes this community unique and different to others, and that it brings us in closer together.








/end

- Thank you for the chance at this wonderful case and for those who have committed there time, money and energy to this cause.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11683748*
> 
> EDIT: If you let me win, i will give you 50% of my business profit below.


Let me know when you go public and I'm in. Put me down for a thousand shares!

When your ready I want to run the drill...is it a DeWalt?


----------



## ffejrxx

getting past the technical side, digging that on the moon would be more possible
dropping magnets through coils would be most effective, but would not be completely free energy
each pass would slow the bounce some and you would eventually have a magnet sitting in the middle of the system, unless you devise some removal/retrieval system

solar energy would still be the cheapest/easiest to do


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffejrxx;11687434*
> getting past the technical side, *digging that on the moon would be more possible*


I think the extension cord would be too long.


----------



## ffejrxx

powermoon wireless charging ftw


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## brandontaz2k2

[entry]

I should win this case because I use my computer all day for lots of things (PC Gaming, surfing the internet, video editing, music production, Photoshop, research), and also would like a case to be proud of. I would take very good care of this case, make sure cable management is my primary focus as I install the necessary parts to make my system run. I might not need this more than other people, but really when you think about it, this isn't a necessity. We all want this really bad because in all seriousness it is amazing, not to mention the most important features that make this case amazing; cooling, compact, sturdiness, convenience factor, size, quality of the case. With all that put aside, I would make sure you guys will get to see more and more great things going into my build. Eventually water-cooling will be installed, lighting mods, etc... Last but not least building and messing around with computers is my passion, if I win this case I will show you all that I truly love it


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## LightSol

[entry]

The reason is simple. The computer dictates my life. The current state of economics in Latvia have made it practically impossible to get anything slightly luxurious.Recently my computer died because it wasn't in a case, because i just couldn't afford one. My work is mostly charity based, and the only other stuff that i actually do for money, just brings in enough for me to pay rent and eat. Rarely can i afford to go get a boardgame for my sisters kids. Another reason is because of the publicity it would bring to OCN. I almost daily show of the lanyard i got here to people i know and meet, which in turn brings more people here. Knowing that someone they know got a case would definitely mean their coming here, which in turn would mean more people folding and more charity in general.


----------



## FannBlade

Less than 2 week to go! Better get entered!


----------



## Striker36

looks like this will be a hard decision







i like this kinda thing being hard


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11718829*
> looks like this will be a hard decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this kinda thing being hard


You expected it to be easy?


----------



## [email protected]

In IN IN! My b-day is on Wed so *hint* think about it


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

I am in a need of a new case for my dieing brother with leukemia and his final wishes is me to build him a awesome gaming rig, these cases with help him live again for the little time he has.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You expected it to be easy?











Sorry no pink allowed here! Better head back to the lounge









Only 11 more days left!


----------



## 5prout

Wow time flys! I can't believe there is only eleven days left!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Sorry no pink allowed here! Better head back to the lounge









Only 11 more days left!


I'm sorry... _what_?


----------



## ckybam3

[entry]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


I am in a need of a new case for my dieing brother with leukemia and his final wishes is me to build him a awesome gaming rig, these cases with help him live again for the little time he has.

Thanks,
Matt


well I think this guy should get at least one of them to help his brother but you need to edit it to say entry. Maybe this would count for u??


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


I am in a need of a new case for my dieing brother with leukemia and his final wishes is me to build him a awesome gaming rig, these cases with help him live again for the little time he has.

Thanks,
Matt











I don't think you need any free stuff, even if it's for your brother. You have $500,000. Let us poor people get something for free.


----------



## FannBlade

lol


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Sorry no pink allowed here! Better head back to the lounge










What if it's shiny pink rust?


----------



## animal0307

[Entry]

While I might not need a new case, mines still in one piece, all bit it one scratched and dinged. Due to a recent trip I made up to Chicago it's no longer square either, Swan dived off a curb at Union Station in the middle of traffic. Front power LED and power switch don't work so I have to use and switch from another case. Got a terribly done hole cut for back panel access. Missing 2of the 4 5.25 bay mess grills, lost in busy streets of Chicago as I was running to catch my train -_-. Makes it easy to adjust my cpu fan though. Only 2 120mm fan spots. Acceptable air flow when the case is wide open. Terrible cable management which increases the terrible airflow. It's the ugly gray inside, but that's because I'm lazy. I did have success in adding a super strong carrying handle though. I think after fall into the streets I might have damage my Mobo cause I had troubles booting and recently started to BSOB. So that's gonna cost to replace if I have to.

















Good thing I keep my side panel off for air flow.


















Concrete vs paint. Concrete wins.









I won't win any "Rate my cables" with that mess. Most of my cables are too short and I have a 4pin molex right smack in a dumb spot.









Yeah it works but man it looks bad. Not quite lined up right either.









Simple yet effective.









8 playing cards to keep my cases from rocking when unplug/plug in accessories.









No spot for a 2.5in drive so I used some of my Erector set and Velcro.

It's my mess but I love it and I like most people here will tinker and tweak until the day we get fed up and buy a new case and continue the process from step one.

Proof: I got rep thats gotta count.








Gave away SC2 code. Still got one and 2 WoW codes
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/89...st-passes.html
Some having trouble with an OC not booting. Turned out his ram was overclock twice rated specs and it didn't want to post.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-q6600-2.html

Sorry if my format is terrible. Good luck to everyone and Merry Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanzaa/What ever I missed sorry and a Happy New Year. Cheers to the members OCN for putting this on.


----------



## spRICE

Resize those pictures please.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Resize those pictures please.


How?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Resize those pictures please.


for real, they make MY sig rig lag while scrolling...


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


for real, they make MY sig rig lag while scrolling...


What browser are you using? I'm using chrome on Linux and it's scrolling perfectly fine, even with all of the pictures expanded on _ my _ sig rig.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


What browser are you using? I'm using chrome on Linux and it's scrolling perfectly fine, even with all of the pictures expanded on _ my _ sig rig.


chrome for windows


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


chrome for windows


Sorry guys they weren't expanded on my computer. I didn't realize they expanded on other people's


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Sorry guys they weren't expanded on my computer. I didn't realize they expanded on other people's


it doesn't matter, the way this site does pics is that it loads the whole image full size then it is localy resized to the smaller size. thus the full image is still loaded and held in memory while it is being viewed, even at the smaller size.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


What if it's shiny pink rust?


with copper pipes?

Someone say CHROME!!!


----------



## animal0307

Got it. I'll keep that in mind from now on when I upload pics.


----------



## frankenstein406

[Entry]
I suppose I don't really need this but it would be a nice improvement over my case. I'm using a ultra case. The side panels were bent when I bought it 6 8 years ago. There's gaps in-between the side panels. The hdd holders don't sit in there right :/, and had to cut holes in hdd cage for better airflow. Guess you didn't get much for a $100 back then. One of the feet broke off so I took all of them off but now its not flat. It's very scratched I'm surprised it lasted this long. There's no good way to do cable management in it otherwise there gonna be to short to reach. Otherwise its been a good case. Like I said I don't really need it but it would be really nice to get a new case. Thank you and ocn for this. Hope you put lots of clear on the sniper case







did you airbrush it? Happy holidays. Hate having to move doesn't even feel like Christmas anymore.
[/Entry]


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;11721371*
> What if it's shiny pink rust?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406;11725423*
> I suppose I don't really need this but it would be a nice improvement over my case. I'm using a ultra case. The side panels were bent when I bought it 6 8 years ago. There's gaps in-between the side panels. The hdd holders don't sit in there right :/, and had to cut holes in hdd cage for better airflow. Guess you didn't get much for a $100 back then. One of the feet broke off so I took all of them off but now its not flat. It's very scratched I'm surprised it lasted this long. There's no good way to do cable management in it otherwise there gonna be to short to reach. Otherwise its been a good case. Like I said I don't really need it but it would be really nice to get a new case. Thank you and ocn for this. Hope you put lots of clear on the sniper case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you airbrush it? Happy holidays. Hate having to move doesn't even feel like Christmas anymore.


Edit this to meet the guidelines in the OP and you will be entered


----------



## b0z0

[entry]
I could really use a case for a new build I'm saving up for. I ran into financial issues while finishing college, and my car engine decided it wanted to skip timing and bend a valve. I had to sale my most prized possession in order to replace the motor in my car. I had to prioritize, either keep my system, or find a way to work. The case would really help me out. If I win the case I can use the money towards other things (Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor, etc). Thanks for a great giveaway, and good luck to whoever wins such a beautiful case.

Merry Christmas everyone
[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406;11725423*
> Hope you put lots of clear on the sniper case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you airbrush it? Happy holidays. Hate having to move doesn't even feel like Christmas anymore.


Thanks for entering.
Yes plenty of clear and panels were all airbrushed. You can see how it was painted here.


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## ProRules

[entry]

I need this case beacause, my case is realy cheep ( hec 66rc) and its realy noisy.
I dont have money for more expensive than it, so i havent any choice.
The case is so noisy i have to use dramel( that i cant get beacause of money problems) to cut off the grills.
Another problem is that i finnaly got money for christmas and i want water cooling XSPC RS 240 or maybe RX 240 with some luck.
But now i found out that i dont have any place to put it inside.(even for 2 fans rad wich is small)
I realy dont like when the rad is outside i think its ugly.
It means its a little problem for me to overclock.
The cable managment is realy weird: no holes and almost no place at the other side of the case.
It took me some good hours to make a nice cable managment.(about 4 or 5 hours wich are alot for cabble managment cuz im good in it).
Also another problem that in my country the cases and all pc hardware is much more expensive.
If i order from europe or usa the shipping is realy expensive (55 dollars for 9 lb now think about heavy case...) so it will cost like to buy it here (israel).

[/entry]

Merry christmass!
Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Eaglake

[entry]

I'm starting to do my first build of PC. I'm a big PC fan. I'm only 17 so I'm not able to get much money with all the economic crisis. I think that my SB build would look awesome in it.
The second thing is I could show off to my friends how cool is OCN for making such a cool case.









[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

I have another case almost ready for the "giveaway #2" seen here.

I was suppose to have another case donated for the cause but must have fell through,but may have another one lined up. I am looking for a high end case to paint new or used that will also be featured in the "How to Paint" thread using automotive paints.

I would like some input on what everyone would like to see in the way of rules for the next contest? Random drawings? essay? folding competition? other? maybe...?

If anyone would like to donate items please let me know. I would like to do one of these 4 times a year if possible. Maybe one day I could do a full blown custom built case with all hardware installed.......


----------



## SoDelicious

[entry]
I've been living on 2 computers, each pieces of outdated crap, for the last 6 years. One is over 8 years old, and the newer one is 2 and a half years old, but it was already outdated when I bought it. I mean, a lil less than 1gb of ram while using vista? seriously? My parents bought this thinking that it would be great, and they were seriously ripped off. They were told with a little bit of upgrading that it could game. Now I'm slowly getting money and I'm making my way there to build a new pc. But for my birthday, my dad gets ripped off again. He goes to a local store and decides to buy me a case and psu. My dad buys one that a guy recommends. it turns out to be another piece of crap. Horrible cooling, only 1 fan in it but atleast it can hold 1 more.The case was a brand that ive never heard of and it was discontinued years ago. The psu was 450w. My dad was told that this could run anything. wth. He thought he had a great deal. He can't return it. He talked with them and they can upgrade the psu to a 550w. now this is going to be ok i guess. I just hope it isnt a crap brand. I'm still in school and don't have a job, and my parents have a hard time paying bills but we get by good enough. I'm trying to help out with money anyway I can. Technically this wouldn't make it cost any less but it would still be great. wow I have so much to rant about but it would make this so long lol. Wow i was really ranting there, this stuff just makes me mad, ya know? Good luck to the other entries and Merry Christmas.
[/entry]
I realize that there are probably others who would need this more but just the thought that I could hold it makes me want to try. Also, the problem with this is that people can make stuff up to try to make you have sympathy for them, and you can't tell if they're telling the truth or not.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I have another case almost ready for the "giveaway #2" seen here.

I was suppose to have another case donated for the cause but must have fell through,but may have another one lined up. I am looking for a high end case to paint new or used that will also be featured in the "How to Paint" thread using automotive paints.

I would like some input on what everyone would like to see in the way of rules for the next contest? Random drawings? essay? *folding competition?* other? maybe...?

If anyone would like to donate items please let me know. I would like to do one of these 4 times a year if possible. Maybe one day I could do a full blown custom built case with all hardware installed.......


Yup... I like.


----------



## FannBlade

was thinking of you


----------



## zodac

Awww...


----------



## leekaiwei

[Entry]

I need a new case because I just hate my current case. I bought it just to have something hold all of my components together and so it was like the cheapest I could find on eBay. There is none of the new technology of tool-less design, cable manage or PSU positioning. I managed to cut myself while installing some components and there is dried blood in the case lol. I'm also scared sometimes of my fans cutting the wires since they hang everywhere and it's just a mess. There's no place for dust filters either so I have to constantly get on my knees to clean out the dust and put myself in a coughing fit. I would have bought a new case if I had the money but unfortunately I don't even ave enough money to get some presents for my family. I probably won't be receiving any either. Hopefully a new case would be able to solve all of my woes with my current one. Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I say do a random drawing lol. That way some of us judges can be able to win one of your masterpieces. I think that you should do a nice OCN theme for it. Get the blue flame going. Maybe do a OCN [email protected] case, that would be cool. Well there is my


----------



## FannBlade

Sounds good. I think that is more like 25cents worth


----------



## damtachoa

Why don't I give away my Cooler Master Black Label case for this christmas? Let me think...


----------



## Bastyn99

[Entry]

I could really use this Case for my upcoming Sandy Bridge build next year, as the one I have now has both little room and bad air flow. With the money saved on not having to buy a case I might even take the big step and water cool that sparkling new 2600k. I only got a part time job as a substitute teacher right now, while Im waiting to do my time in the military and then finish my education, so I dont have a whole lot of money, and as you you all know, PC hardware is an expensive hobby, especially here in Denmark where everything is quite a lot more expensive than in the US and A. Also I think that I'd enjoy this case more, with the awesome custom paint job, as looks are really important to me, and Id love to be able to stick in my friends noses, as Ive allways had the slowest PC. But thats gonna change, and Ill make them crumble before my mighty custom painted CM Sniper and feast upon their tears and they shall know no mercy! So yeah, really awesome case, and if you decide to give it to me, I promise it will have a long and beautiful life and I shall display it with pride here on the OCN forums, come February.
Thank you for reading.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damtachoa*


Why don't I give away my Cooler Master Black Label case for this christmas? Let me think...


Do it! We love limited additions I'll use it for myself.

I WIN


----------



## omega17

[entry]I feel the basis of my entry should focus on a small poetic piece detailing one of my current builds









[haiku]
Faceless, metal shell;
Cable ties non-existent,
Side panel long gone.
[/haiku]
... an addendum, imminent new 1090T rig









As no-doubt the conclusion some of you may have drawn will be, like many users on OCN, I can probably afford to buy myself a new case, but I'd like the chance to own something unique, a snowflake of a case, which can proudly bear another tastefully discreet OCN Applique









I haven't been a member long; the main reason I signed up a few months ago was that I kept being shuffled here by a large well-known googley-eyed search engine, and was surprised that an internet forum could have such a sheer depth of knowledge that a large(sic) proportion of the users have to offer







This seems to be the kind of forum that most other forums try to be, and fail hard. Since becoming a member, I try to add a little more to the collective wonder-pool of knowledge on each visit, but sometimes end up leaving a small dent in it too. It's cost me a damn fortune since becoming a member; the folding forum can take most credit for that, but it's all for an amazing cause!







I guarantee* that I'll pack the case brim-full with folding crunching mighty GPU's

In conclusion, I'd love to own a piece of OCN, and thank you for considering me as an entrant







If indeed you do so








[/entry]

*not a guarantee


----------



## Nalty

[entry]

I know I'm not going to win but whatever.

I don't even need a new case, the current case, however horrible it is, is doing fine for me at the moment. The only reason I'd ever need one is if I get a new PC and that's not looking too likely at the moment, seems as I'm a kid and not getting any income. I guess this would be a good start to a new PC?

Oh well, good luck to everyone who enters


----------



## Witchdoctor

Wow.... Awsome contest

[entry]

Thanks to all the judges and donations to make such a contest availible to the mebership. I will dive right in I guess. I have been out side the box for some time now. TBH I forget what it is even like building inside a case. Since I have moved into a smaller place due to economic strains I need to downsize if it were, into a case. I used to really dig working insde and moding cases to suit my needs. Needless to say they have all gone by the wayside and now I find myself looking at sub 50 dollar cases to make more room in my beching / gaming area Here is a current pic of my system that I would be installing in the case. Obviuosly one of these hot rod cases would be a Great pleasure to use.

Best of luck to all and Happy Holidays


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Wow.... Awesome contest


Please re-read OP rules and edit your post

Thanks


----------



## EvoBeardy

[Entry]

I'm not in personal need for this case, however I was thinking of entering this contest for my 16yr old Brother.

His case is a very old generic case that I gave him, my Mum's house had a bad mouse problem before it got Repo'd (stupid Step-Dad), as such some mice entered via the open PCI Slots and pissed and crapped inside the case, we found out 'cos they'd pissed on the 7600GS I gave him and killed it, lol!
Even though I gave it a good clean out, there's still odd corroded area's inside the case where the mouse piss screwed it up (acidic much?).

He's running my old internals in it currently (Phenom X3 8450, 8600GT), it's only got an 80mm side intake and one on the front and back (of which only two have fans) and it's severely constricting them.
I thought I'd enter 'cos he's doing his GCSE's at the moment, and would love a nice case for his Rig, and will probably take it with him when he goes on to College and then it can house my current internals when I can afford to upgrade.









However, as I'm in the UK, I've no idea how much I'll have to pay for the shipping (If I won) or if the generous people giving them away would wanna go through that hassle.









So in the case (geddit? Hahaha) that it aint doable, I'd like to vouch for *Enigma* aswell.

I know votes don't count, but he's a great guy, always there to consolidate members of the CMSCC (and anyone else should they need it) if they're ever feeling down and out, happy to lend a hand, keeping the club alive and well, and also very quick to show appreciation to other people, that help other people.


----------



## nckid4u

[entry]

I think I should win a case, not for me, but rather for my 101 year old immigrant grandmother from Kazakhstan. She is a wonderful old girl who came here with no more than her wit and a 1967 Elvis stamp stuck to her forehead. She loves to knit, write Kazakhstani poetry and enter belching contests. She is one of the sweetest people I know. One day she beckoned me over and gently whispered in my ear, "I just farted", then held me tightly so I could not get away. Good times... ...good times!
For the past 8-9 years, she has been begging for somebody to get her a real enthusiast computer case. She has no computer, but wants one large enough to lock the neighbors cat inside of for a few days. She really wants one with a window, so she can she the little fellow in there, but I don't think it is necessary. You see, her neighbor's cat continually takes a dump in her flower garden (it is really a bunch of pot plants, but she insists on calling it a flower garden). She plans to encase the kitty for a couple of days and save up enough poo to completely cover the neighbors front door mat. (I love her so dearly)...
So, please give me one of these cases and make an old immigrant woman's dream of owning a beautiful computer case/cat trap come true.










How can you deny her this honor???

As far as my contributions to OCN... ...I try to help people as much as possible, fold for OCN. I actually gave away my cosmic pleasure case in a folding contest. The guy who ended up winning was local and I got the chance to meet him when he picked it up. It was really cool to get to see where the case ended up. Great contest, good luck to all. There are some great entries here.


----------



## sendblink23

[entry]

I would love to win this case because... well a bit ago my CM 590 died while a buddy of mine was moving my computer from the 2nd floor to the 1st floor... by accident he tripped really hard forward just right before starting to walk down the stairs.. so the force of the fall smashed the case extreme hard on the concrete stairs on which pretty much killed my lovely joy CM590.

He did buy me a case.... a "Rosewill Challenger" since he tried looking for a CM590 but suddenly started comparing the prices & accessories with cheaper cases... and he felt that would be a good replacement for me (cheapo person). I accepted simply because he gave me extra $$ he knew how much I used love that thing. But at all honesty that thing does not even come close to the case I used to have... its only cute looking nothing else... I wanted something with potential to fulfill its environment glory for where my hardware lives in daily... that thing is not it.

I simply would really like a nice modded cool looking case exactly like that "1st price" but the 2nd & 3rd place prized cases would gladly accepted as well


----------



## mrwalker

[entry]

I would love to win 2nd place (Corsair 600T) because that's the exact case that I've been planning on getting for my new build which I will be building after New Year's; the case is on my wishlist on NewEgg. I'm using a generic case right now and would appreciate the quality of the Corsair case especially for the cable routing ability, the ability to place the newest/longest video cards, and the ability to change the CPU cooling solution without removing the motherboard.

Thanks for the opportunity guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


[entry]












She looks like a true MODDER!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


[entry]

I should win 2nd place (Corsair 600T) because that's the exact case that I've been planning on getting for my new build which I will be building after New Year's. I'm using a generic case right now and would appreciate the quality of the Corsair case especially for the cable routing ability, the ability to place the newest/longest video cards, and the ability to change the CPU cooling solution without removing the motherboard.

Thanks for the opportunity guys! Much appreciated!


Please read rules on page 1 and edit your post.

Thanks


----------



## rocker22dallas

[entry]

all three of these cases look amazing! 
i know i most likely will not win, but i have been here at ocn reading everything i can read, helping whenever i can, and always trying my best to give my thoughts and advice to fellow members. I have built several PC's and repaired many more, and any problems i find, i can almost always find an answer from the great people here on ocn. 
I think i deserve one of these cases because i have never actually had the chance to build a computer for myself. i have built one for artists, htpc for a woman, one for a friend, and one with my dad for one of his customers, and each one i had to give away after i spent all that time building and setting everything up. 
If i were to win the case, i would make it great, and pour as much money as i could into it, making it into a gaming, artwork, music playin, movie watchin machine.

Please consider me for this contest
thank you 
-Jason Hurd-


----------



## mrwalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Please read rules on page 1 and edit your post.

Thanks


Can you point out what's wrong with it because I think I followed all the rules that you have specified.


----------



## FannBlade

your good.


----------



## Obakemono

[Entry]

I'm here today to make my case for winning a new case. In-case you have not noticed, I need a case to finish my new folding farm machine to get my wife off of my case about having all these parts around. I rest my case.

[/Entry]


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


[Entry]

I'm here today to make my case for winning a new case. In-case you have not noticed, I need a case to finish my new folding farm machine to get my wife off of my case about having all these parts around. I rest my case.

[/Entry]










where is your folding postbit?


----------



## kpnamja

[entry]
I need a new case because I was modding my Antec 300, and I messed it up really bad trying to cut a whole in the side panel and motherboard tray. Currently I'm using the case without the side panel because i think it would a safety hazard for me if I did put the side panel on.Don't have the money for a new case, so i have to use this case.(not very pretty xD) I also sanded the whole case which makes it look weird, so basically i have destroyed a nice case. Please help me 
Attachment 186472
[/entry]

Wow these cases look great all three of them, good luck everybody who enters!


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


where is your folding postbit?


That little symbol under my name? Good question.......


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11762927*
> where is your folding postbit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;11763151*
> That little symbol under my name? Good question.......


You have to request it in this thread. From what I can tell you have met the requirements to get it, but I don't see a post by you in that thread requesting it.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

This thread did well, I hope i'm close to the top people because i really need a new case. This Christmas i'm thinking about getting a new graphics card, not sure yet. Good luck to all!


----------



## FannBlade

This is going to be tough to judge. I went though them all today to try and pick out a top 5 and ended up with a top 30 and still 7days left!

Good luck to everyone that entered
and Happy Holidays


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11766234*
> This is going to be tough to judge. I went though them all today to try and pick out a top 5 and ended up with a top 30 and still 7days left!
> 
> Good luck to everyone that entered
> and Happy Holidays


I could make it simpler by entering... then there would be a _clear_ winner. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## FannBlade

Actually that's why you are ban from all OCN contest,just to much of an unfair advantage.

Now if I would've won the foldation............


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11766964*
> Actually that's why you are ban from all OCN contest,just to much of an unfair advantage.
> 
> Now if I would've won the foldation............


There *are* more Foldathons coming up...


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## zodac

So, do we have an accord?


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Entry:
I'm sitting here looking at some of these posts, and.... half of these people don't NEED a case. They have perfectly capable cases but just want more. I need a case, because the case I have right now is just a death trap. My system is begging to breath, I have no fans in it simply because I don't have any to put in, I'm only 15 and have no way to really get another case. In order to have some kind of decent airflow to it, I have to take off the side panel and have a noisy fan blowing right into the computer, which I can't imagine is good for the parts or dust accumulation. I'd really be happy with anyone of these cases, help out an aspiring overclocker


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11767373*
> So, do we have an accord?


Shhhhh.









Sorry took so long had to look that one up.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11767373*
> So, do we have an accord?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11767515*
> Shhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry took so long had to look that one up.


I hope you're talking cars... as in Honda.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I'm a Judge too so do I get in on this action too Z?


----------



## vspec

Entry:

My current case, an aspire x-cruiser, is falling apart. partly due to my modding and partly due to age, mostly age. The holes for the side panels are stripped so they cannot be fastened and just fall off. My motherboard tray is held on by epoxy. And the drive bay covers looked like a dog chewed on them,my cats did it







. Also being currently unemployed (with the bulk of the country) I cannot afford a new case anytime soon.

I've had this case since the socket A athlon xp 2400+ t-bred first came out, my first rig.

Please help out a fellow hardware enthusiast and consider me for one of these beautiful cases. thank you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey I'm a Judge too so do I get in on this action too Z?


Perhaps I should send out a few PMs... who are the judges again?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Perhaps I should send out a few PMs... who are the judges again?










::raises hand::


----------



## zodac

_*adds to the list*_


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*adds to the list*_


Judge list on the OP


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


::raises hand::


----------



## animal0307

Can we bride the judges with cookies?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;11776983*
> Can we *bribe* the judges with cookies?


----------



## FannBlade

I have some cookies here, Maybe cash?


----------



## FannBlade

Time is clicking away!!


----------



## FannBlade

How about something like this on the next giveaway?

This one was done on an old hood as practice run.


----------



## KILLER_K

[entry]

I really need a case at this point. As i don't have a case at all right now. All my pc parts is laying on the desk hooked up like that. Thanks for allowing me to have a chance in a great contest like this.

Love the orange skull it looks great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


How about something like this on the next giveaway?

This one was done on an old hood as practice run.


That is hot!


----------



## FannBlade

How many days are left?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Too many.


----------



## sendblink23

these few days..... feel way too long


----------



## axizor

[Entry]

Hey. When I saw this thread, I couldn't help but see what it was about. I'd like to thank you very much for doing this for the community and for your dedication you put into this. I would really like to win any case because I really want to make my Dad happy. My dad isn't the type who spends his time playing a lot of games, but every once in a while he likes to see what I'm playing and he gets interested. He loves to watch me play a Call of Duty level or even look over my shoulder time to time to see what I'm doing. I really want to build him a budget computer and give him the chance to play with me. Right now my Dad has a Pentium 4 computer with an old intel board, a couple of IDE hard drives, and a DVD IDE burner I just put in for him. The problem is, I can't update his computer now that it is so old. He bought it 6 years ago, and I couldn't even find a white IDE DVD optical drive for his white case, so I had to chose black. So, I decided I am going to save up money and build him a decent entry gaming computer so I can make him happy. I don't buy my parents much, and now that I'm getting older, I really want to show them how much I appreciate them. My family is doing rough in today's economy, and my Dad his working as much overtime as he can just to pay his bills. I talk to him about a new computer and he gets really excited about it, but feels a little sad because he can't afford it. I have very little money and just bought with about all my money my first computer. It took me years and years to save up the money and now I have very little money. I am saving the Christmas money I got and anything else I get in the future for his project. I attached some pictures to see what he's got now, but I would really appreciate any case at all just so I could have a head start. I didn't mean to make a long story, but just wanted to tell you my situation.

http://img64.imageshack.us/i/photo2xrx.jpg/
http://img440.imageshack.us/i/photolfz.jpg/


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11787007*
> How about something like this on the next giveaway?
> 
> This one was done on an old hood as practice run.


That looks nice, And i can't help but say, why the bribing? =(. I actually poured my heart and soul into my computer and the paragraph lol. I am actually needing a case, not someone who just wants to have it next to their 800D or HAF X.... Like the other guy said, some of us are actually looking to upgrade, not to just win a freebie. Hope this doesn't make you think different of me, but i'm just being honest.


----------



## speedy_z

[Entry]
i have ordered my rig recently and found out my components were heating too much due to lack of airflow in my crappy cabinet as it does not have any fan for any kind of airflow....so i could use any of those cases offered...im seriously out of cash right now otherwise i would not have entered...and yes i do know i don't deserve the 1rst price but maybe the otherones....








btw thnx for such a generous offer op........


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill;11808998*
> That looks nice, And i can't help but say, why the bribing? =(. I actually poured my heart and soul into my computer and the paragraph lol. I am actually needing a case, not someone who just wants to have it next to their 800D or HAF X.... Like the other guy said, some of us are actually looking to upgrade, not to just win a freebie. Hope this doesn't make you think different of me, but i'm just being honest.


They were being facetious, something like this could be rigged or unfairly tipped elsewhere but thats not what OCN is about


----------



## Kahbrohn

[Entry]

The reasons I need a new case are as follows:

The power supply unit that I have in this one case I intend on replacing uses vacuum tubes. It's crazy old! Not old enough? Hmmm... then lets look at the burner. Yeah... it has one... a CD 24X burner! Not sure if the cobwebs on it are indicative of how old it is or not. But hey, what about that "Windows 95" certified sticker on the front? And what about the ZIP drive it came with? Ancient enough? The wife went to install her work USB stick... and couldn't find where! Of course not. IT DOESN'T HAVE ONE! When I picked it up, it was still attached to a dot-matrix printer. But hey... the color screen is awesome! Green lettering on a jet-black background! And for communications purposes, it sports a ripping fast 13K modem! Downloads an MP3 song in about 3 days.

Kidding aside... I am looking to set my wife up with a nice rig. I will probably be moving to another state and will need to be away from the wife and kids for a few month until we can sell the house, the kids finish school and then they can come join me. Winning this case would actually help keep a family together for several month. Afterwards, I would turn it into a gaming rig for my son who has done an awesome job in school.

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## FannBlade

Updated:

1 Day left!


----------



## kev_b

I have no need of a case, I have 3 already but I do wish all who enter the best of luck, it's a great way to start off your New Years.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11831826*
> Updated:
> 
> 1 Day left!


When will the winners be announced?


----------



## leopold1985

[Entry]

Hey Guys. Assembling and troubleshooting computers is my hobby and till date i have assembled around 80 pcs. It comes with a downside too, whenever any of my friends think that there is something wrong with their computer, they dump it at my place. I like to help them out but my CM elite 330 is not really very convenient for that job. I dread the times when I have to change motherboards or cpus or do pretty much anything with the 'ELITE'. Actually I have to do that almost twice a week. 
And now that I have bought a Xigmatek Thor's Hammer, the process of troubleshooting others components (mobo, gpu,cpu etc etc) have become much much harder. The last time I almost broke my brand new M4A88TD-V-EVO board while trying to place it inside the cabinet with the Thor's Hammer on. I have been meaning to get a better cabinet for a long time but the prices for good cabinets are astronomically high in my region (dont know why). So, that's why I desperately need a cabinet.

Anyway, thanks for such great chances and best of luck to all the other participants.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;11839478*
> When will the winners be announced?


hmm read the OP's first thread post...
Quote:


> How it will be judged:
> 1. How participant handle themselves on OCN.
> 2. Based on need.
> 3. Entry post.
> 4. Winner will be revealed on Sat. January 8th 2011.
> 5. Past post history.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


When will the winners be announced?


due to the volume of entertains it will probably be a couple days before the judges (my self included) can narrow down our choices. and then we need to get together and come up with a final list of possibilities and then narrow it down to first, second, and third. so i wouldnt be expecting a decision right away. but it will be soon i hope.

im currently working my way through the 87 names (one withdrew) on the list. its HARD.....







but that's a good thing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


hmm read the OP's first thread post...


that doesn't answer the question at all.....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


due to the volume of entertains it will probably be a couple days before the judges (my self included) can narrow down our choices. and then we need to get together and come up with a final list of possibilities and then narrow it down to first, second, and third. so i wouldnt be expecting a decision right away. but it will be soon i hope.

im currently working my way through the 87 names (one withdrew) on the list. its HARD.....







but that's a good thing









that doesn't answer the question at all.....


Yes it does, it clearly says - _"Winner will be revealed on Sat. January 8th 2011."_ On which pretty much goes with what you have just said...."it will probably be a couple of days before......" 8 days = about a couple of days lol

It does indeed answer his question.. because he only asked when will the winners be announced


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


When will the winners be announced?


Jan. 8th hopefully by mid afternoon (Central US)

I too have it narrowed down to a top 30-40 going to be a long haul.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11843599*
> Yes it does, it clearly says - _"Winner will be revealed on Sat. January 8th 2011."_ On which pretty much goes with what you have just said...."it will probably be a couple of days before......" 8 days = about a couple of days lol
> 
> It does indeed answer his question.. because he only asked when will the winners be announced


lol i havent looked at it in a few days







fanblade keeps updating it


----------



## Buttermilk

[entry] I want case plz:

Gary Busey recently destroyed my cooler master Cosmos when trying to quiet the "demons" he claimed were coming from within it. I can not afford a new case as my box of gold painted rocks were confiscated by the representatives at Cash for Gold. I am sure that you all have been there too. Please give me this case and I will put it to good use.
Thank you.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11843674*
> lol i havent looked at it in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanblade keeps updating it


ninja:

did you get setup on steam?


----------



## Striker36

i added you, so kinda yes.


----------



## FannBlade

Updated:

If I missed adding anyone to the OP Please let me know.

*Only 7hrs left to get entered*

Can't believe it's 60F today


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11844905*
> Can't believe it's 60F today


Lucky! It's a high of 42F where I live today


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;11845346*
> Lucky! It's a high of 42F where I live today


Was 80F today but it must be back down to 75F or so... dag nabbit!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11845479*
> Was 80F today but it must be back down to 75F or so... dag nabbit!


----------



## PapaSmurf

[entry]
I have some mixed feelings about entering this. The guidelines seem to require one to brag about how much of a contribution one makes to the OCN community at large. Doing that goes against the spirit of the contest itself. To me, anyone who does that doesn't really deserve to win putting one in a no win situation. But for better or for worse I have decided to throw my hat into the ring, so to speak at the urging of one of the other OCN members. Do I need a new case? Yes. Do I deserve one? Maybe. Am I worthy of one? I feel yes with some caveats. I'm probably not any more deserving than a lot of the entrants, but by the same token I'm probably not any less deserving. Living in a small studio apartment in northern Illinois makes modding a case difficult at best, at least this time of year. One can still do the design and cutting, but painting is out of the question (especially if one is somewhat allergic to paint fumes). The CM Elite 330 and Centurion 5 cases that I currently have aren't well suited for the other hardware that I have. Trying to cram a full size ATX motherboard into one of these along with six 3.5" hard drives, 2 optical drives, and a pair of dual slot video cards is difficult. Cable management options are a nightmare with that much hardware in such a limited amount of space. The Cent 5 is in the middle of a case mod that isn't going well at all, especially now that the option to paint it will have to wait till late spring. I do try to help the OCN community as much as I can and put the link to this Giveway Thread in my sig shortly after the thread was started. When the people running the 4GHz Club, ATI HD4670 Club, and the Yate Loon Fan Clubs (see sig for links) left them I assumed control of them to keep them going. When people started asking about the need for a 2GHz Club I created one for them. When I was approached about a 7GHz OC Club I started that as well, then closed it shortly afterwards when the owner of the 6GHz+ Club felt it infringed on it. I am quite active in several of the long running threads here like the EP45-UD3 thread, the CM Scout thread, the P35-DS3L thread, the Hyper 212+ thread among others and try to contribute as time and expertise allows. While I might not always provide the answer someone wants, I do my best to provide the answer they need and feel that I have given back as much (if not more) to OCN as I have received. Having one of these cases would allow me to better utilize the other hardware that I have to it's fullest potential. That in turn would make it easier to continue my work here at OCN.


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

[entry]

Hi! So I've been browsing the site lately and stumbled onto this little thread and think it's an amazing thing you guys are doing here, for strangers nonetheless. Anyways, I'm a first time builder and this site has been my primary reference for different parts to put in my build. I've always purchased prebuilt towers and was barely satisfied with performance (excpet for one HP XP machine, that thing still kicks to this day 6 years after the purchase *knockonwood*). So after so many problems, especially with the latest Gateway with Vista machine I had I said screw it and dove into a build. I researched the motherboard, gfx card, ram, and processor and put together a semi decent rig. What did I overlook though? The case. Argh! I spent all my money on components and didn't even consider a proper case to properly install what I had purchased. And as a first time builder I'm a little freaked out.

My mobo was huge inside the case, leaving barely any room for exhaust fans on top, millimeters from the sticks of ram. My new H50 radiator, now battle scared from attemps to squeeze it inside, sticks out from the top thanks to the junky hole I cut out of the case so it would fit in the mounting holes. Zero cable management on the TT V3 Black, cables cut across the board, and inpart to the huge graphics card, my psu cables stretch out barely reaching it's connections, tugging ever so slightly on the board. Why did I choose this case? Price mostly, but it was also all black and much better looking than the black/silver counterparts for much more at the store.

So with a new, properly equipped case, I can give my components a proper and spacious home. Cables can crawl around the back without hesitation, my compoents can live uninterrupted from cables crawling ontop of them. It'd greatly help me out of this dilemma I've put myself in. I know I'm relatively new, but I can tell I'll be participating on here quite frequently just from the tips I've already recieved here in my short time here. Soooooooooooo....Gimme gimme gimme. lol.









:band:Thank you and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## dickcruz

[entry]
I haven't done jack to contribute to the community. A lot of folks here have helped me put my computer together with the parts they've contributed. I don't have a lot of money to spend on my computer and I have put in less than 400$ to build what I have now. It would be nice to have a case to fit all the things that I have. I am slowly building up my reputation. I would recommend that slimbrady wins one of the prizes, he's been pretty cool and helpful. Hope you guys have a great year. [\entry]


----------



## SmokinWaffle

[entry] [nomination]

I'd like to nominate someone, charliehorse55.

Just take a look at his posts. They are of the highest quality and help I've seen in a long time. In my "360 or 480 rad?" thread, he has been my life saver, so to speak. He helped me choose the right power pump, helped me understand, not only how to put a loop together, but also how it flows and how the heat is dissipated. Explained why I need a bigger pump, and how it all worked with each other. Even down to the fittings, the restriction of various parts and how this could potentially affect my loop. Everything.


Spoiler: Just one of many examples of this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11477365*
> Here are some calculations for you:
> 
> 9800 GX2 = 180w
> 5970 = 360w
> i7 920 = 120-200 depending on volts/freq. At 1.3v/4GHz I'd estimated around 140w.
> 
> Now, that gives a total of: 680W. You'll want a little bit of play room, so I'd aim for 750w heat dissipation at a 10C delta.
> 
> Now, I think you can easily get by on a single 480 radiator, which does fit into the 7/800D easily with a very small amount of modding. (Cutting the top). If you have more questions about this I will be able to help you as I just bought a Black Friday 800D for $200 and am in the process of modding it to fit my XSPC RX480. EDIT: Here is a link to some nice pictures on how to mod an 800D to fit a 480 radiator: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6546572&postcount=36
> 
> Let's calculate:
> 
> 750 * 3/4 = 562.5W equivalent heat load for 360 radiator.
> 
> Now that we have that, let's take a look at skinnee's tests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the 1800 RPM fan speed dissipated just over 575w of heat.
> 
> If you bought gentle typhoon 1850 RPM (AP-15) fans and put them in push on the radiator you would get around 615w of heat dissipation (50 more RPM and push > pull at those fan speeds).
> 
> 562.5/615 = 0.91 = 9.1C water/air delta. This is decent performance that will give you great temperatures.






There is a distinct difference between being told something, and learning something. He sets out to teach, and he is a damn good techer. Very much like the quote of:

"Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach him to fish and he will eat for a lifetime"

He taught me how to fish, and I am no longer hungry.

He also taught me terms such as delta, and I've learn that higher RPM fans are not always better, it depends on the setup in hand. He backs up everything he says with evidence.

He even went has far as to calculate the Net Energy saving that I would save each year having my 9800GX2 water cooled instead of air cooled, which was above and beyond his call of duty:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11477914*
> Another thing to note is power consumption - you'll be saving a lot of power when folding due to having your GPUs at a lower temperature.
> 
> A GPU at 45c uses 15% less power than at 85c. Math
> 
> 180 + 360 = 540w before
> 540* 85% = 459w
> 
> Pump - 15w =
> 
> Net saved: 81w
> 
> Factor in powersupply efficiency and you're looking at around *80w* less power consumption. Over the course of a year folding 24/7 this would be around *£60* of electricity (assuming £0.09 per kWh).


He gives nothing but top notch, well thought out, grammatically correct advice, and if you have a question about water-cooling, he will know the answer. He won't even complain when he doesn't get thanked, which happens all too often.

He is a true credit to himself and OCN, without him, I would have never taken the plunge, no pun intended.


----------



## Syrillian

^


----------



## Enigma8750

Why did you omit me from the running.. did I get disqualified or just forgotten.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11847547*
> Why did you omit me from the running.. did I get disqualified or just forgotten.


You are still in the OP????


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11847547*
> Why did you omit me from the running.. did I get disqualified or just forgotten.


You're on the list at number 10 from when GoodInk nominated you in post 45 and you confirmed in post 52.


----------



## Enigma8750

duhh.!!!!!! Give me a brick and let me beat my head in.. Do I feel like an idiot now.. I looked... Scanned the list and never saw the name. You are right and I am going to go and climb back under my Rock now..


----------



## PapaSmurf

General E. I missed it the first time I looked for it as well. I didn't find it until I did a search for your user name, then used the FIND feature in Firefox to find it. I wasn't expecting to find two names listed back to back like that.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11847547*
> Why did you omit me from the running.. did I get disqualified or just forgotten.


We wouldn't forget you!


----------



## FannBlade

*1 hour left!*


----------



## aravi_992

[entry] i would love to have this case because my thermaltake soprano isnt in a good condition. the side panel wont fit properly thanks to my cooler. the fans are very slow. the PCIE slot mounting clips are rubbish. i barely have enough space to fit any hard drives thanks to my large memory cooler getting in the way of all hdd's. my gpu ( its not that long its just as long as a gts250) also getting in the way of all hdd installations. temperatures are running hot on all components thanks to bad cooling performance. i would love to own that CM case. thanks for having this contest









[/entry]


----------



## FannBlade

Need two more entries for 100

If my count is right we stand at 98 right now (I know duh simple math)


----------



## charliehorse55

So it closes in 8 minutes, 12 AM eastern? Come on people, get those last minute entries in!


----------



## FannBlade

yes


----------



## FannBlade

*This contest is officially closed.*

*Thanks for entering! Results will be posted Saturday Jan. 8th*

OK Judges time to go to work. Lot of great entries going to be tough going!


----------



## FannBlade

Happy New Year


----------



## Kahbrohn

Good luck to all entrants... AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## ducrider

I would like to say good luck to all the entries and a BIG thanks to all you have donated their time and cases for this great give away.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Good Luck to everyone, and thank you to our hosts for the opportunity


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*This contest is officially closed.*

*Thanks for entering! Results will be posted Saturday Jan. 8th* 
OK Judges time to go to work. Lot of great entries going to be tough going!


Damn... I'd just finished writing my entry.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn... I'd just finished writing my entry.










But your entry would only be four words (because that's all you'd need to win XD):

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zodac's Entry*

I'd like a case.


----------



## zodac

It takes me a long time to write things up.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


But your entry would only be four words (because that's all you'd need to win XD):


Not even sure zodac would need 4 words...

"Pick Me" would probably suffice...

Then again... 4 words might include "Thank you".


----------



## Syrillian

Shii.... it could probably be culled down to just, "_Me_".


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Can this thread just be a chilled discussion until the winners are announced?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Not even sure zodac would need 4 words...

"Pick Me" would probably suffice...

Then again... 4 words might include "Thank you".



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Shii.... it could probably be culled down to just, "_Me_".



















Lol, if we're being serious, I think this would be more than enough:

[entry]


----------



## Syrillian

*Chills per Smokin's request*


----------



## zodac

But Fann never said we could chill!









Must... remain... serious...


----------



## charliehorse55

As to be productive and help the judges rather than having a humours discussion with Zodac and Waffle I'd like to point out that Methos07's entry is actual a nomination for me.

It just wasn't notated like that in the OP, so I didn't know if the judges had realized that yet.


----------



## Striker36

i, as a judge, am all for this becoming a "chill thread" till the winrars are announced







but im not fanblade...


----------



## Syrillian

Considering the prize at stake, it is not hard to understand the fervor, the speculation, and the excitement that permeates throughout this thread.

I say go Wild!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Judge votes Chill.

_Awww yeah.







_


----------



## th3m3rc

This ended







Im using a HP pentium III case


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i, *as a judge*, am all for this becoming a "chill thread" till the winrars are announced







but im not fanblade...


Lol, as if you have any real power here.









Anyone else wanna join me laughing at the judges?


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i, as a judge, am all for this becoming a "chill thread" till the winrars are announced







but im not fanblade...


i think we know how to chill


----------



## Lutro0

-chills- -kicks back-


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, if we're being serious, I think this would be more than enough:

[entry]


*[en*

With that you would've won!

I bet I can find a consolation prize for you.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Considering the prize at stake, it is not hard to understand the fervor, the speculation, and the excitement that permeates throughout this thread.

I say go Wild!




















Please do.

Can't be any worse than folding lounge last night!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*[en*

With that you would've won!

I bet I can find a consolation prize for you.










Did you forget *your own rules?*

*"3. Please use [entry] at the beginning of your post."*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, as if you have any real power here.









Anyone else wanna join me laughing at the judges?


YOU! OUT! NOW!








im gonna go cry my self to sleep now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Please do.

Can't be any worse than folding lounge last night!


I think you mean _better_.


----------



## FannBlade

My thread my rules.......and for you well..


----------



## FannBlade

sounds kinda familiar


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


YOU! OUT! NOW!


God... judges are so rude nowadays. Standards are slipping...


----------



## FannBlade

Oh back to the standards thing.

Do you have the time?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I blame the parents.


----------



## FannBlade

maybe raised by wolves.


----------



## Striker36

im only rude to people who are jerks to me....


----------



## Kahbrohn

Respect thy judges!!!

Do not







the judges while they are hard at work reading all the entries!


----------



## Markeh

Whoever wins any of these cases is going to get a quality prize, and will hopefully love it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im only rude to people who are jerks to me....










SO you admit you're rude...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Respect thy judges!!!


They're not my judges; I've not even entered.

I'm just here for the laughs.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SO you admit you're rude...









They're not my judges; I've not even entered.

I'm just here for the laughs.










did i ever say i was not?


----------



## zodac

Well... the "only" in your reply seemed to imply that you weren't...


----------



## Striker36

except that in that same reply i said that i WAS to people that are to me









nice try though


----------



## FannBlade

Zodac +3

Striker +4


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


except that in that same reply i said that i WAS to people that are to me









nice try though


But you see, you started it by being a jerk to me.

How dare you not use proper grammar in your posts.


----------



## Striker36

yea now your just grasping at straws. because you know you already lost.

every one that knows any thing about me on this board knows i cant spell


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea now your just grasping at straws. because you know you already lost.

every one that knows any thing about me on this board knows i cant spell


The issue is more that you can't be bothered. It's not too difficult to have capital letters and full stops consistently.

Also, _everyone_.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11848092*
> *1 hour left!*


I am so excited.


----------



## nckid4u

I hope I win one of these. If I managed to win one of the last two, I would not need to go looking for a case for this years' case mod competition... ...I tried to be humorous with my entry. I hope the judges liked it. Come on Jan 8...


----------



## rocker22dallas

i dont want to wait!

i really really want one of these. i hope the judges like my entry. i want to start getting a pc put together.

plus i really want to OC, and watercool, and fold (my laptop has folded for me a couple times and gets so hot it turns off, even with cooling pad)

one time i had the laptop plugged in, and folding drew so much power that it killed it









i need a desktop for gaming. my old desktop was some old gateway pos i got from a local community college for 50 bucks... i got what i paid for o.o


----------



## FannBlade

Oh you guys still want to go through with this?









J/K if all the judges can come to a conclusion sooner I will announce the winners sooner. I just wanted to make sure we didn't rush through the selection process, that's why I left an 8 day window. I had no idea it would get this much response.

Once again Good Luck to all entrants!


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I hope I win one of these. If I managed to win one of the last two, I would not need to go looking for a case for this years' case mod competition... ...I tried to be humorous with my entry. I hope the judges liked it. Come on Jan 8...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*









i dont want to wait!

i really really want one of these. i hope the judges like my entry. i want to start getting a pc put together.

plus i really want to OC, and watercool, and fold (my laptop has folded for me a couple times and gets so hot it turns off, even with cooling pad)

one time i had the laptop plugged in, and folding drew so much power that it killed it









i need a desktop for gaming. my old desktop was some old gateway pos i got from a local community college for 50 bucks... i got what i paid for o.o


Man... I thought we were just chillin'... Didn't know we could continue to pitch our entries.


----------



## FannBlade

Pitching is one thing......cash,hmmmm

My PayPal account is *[email protected]*


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Man... I thought we were just chillin'... Didn't know we could continue to pitch our entries.










*lays back and chills* nothin we can do now i guess!


----------



## FannBlade

Rest assured most of the judges have already sent me their top 5-10 entrants.

So just continue the "chillin' process.

Just finished another case for the next giveaway,hope to start on the second one next week.

Anybody have a NON-working fullsize PSU they would like to send me? 
I need it to help in mock up stages.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Just finished another case for the next giveaway,hope to start on the second one next week.


I intend to enter that one. To avoid the rest of OCN being disappointed, just end the thread after I enter.

Make up a lie and say I bought it, or you burnt it down or something.


----------



## FannBlade

Hows much is shipping to: Tawnglin


----------



## zodac

If it's too much, I can move to make things cheaper.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Anybody have a NON-working fullsize PSU they would like to send me? 
I need it to help in mock up stages.


Just buy one of those $10 PSUs off newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817822006


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Anybody have a NON-working fullsize PSU they would like to send me? 
I need it to help in mock up stages.


I just blew out an Antec True Power II 550 you could have. It's missing a couple of caps, the fan, and one of the cables but other than that it's intact.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11863184*
> 
> Anybody have a NON-working fullsize PSU they would like to send me?
> I need it to help in mock up stages.


I've got like 3 pentium 4 PSU's(1 dead, the rest work) & another dead 800w PSU ahhah want them? lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11863658*
> I just blew out an Antec True Power II 550 you could have. It's missing a couple of caps, the fan, and one of the cables but other than that it's intact.


That would be perfect, plus it's the size most people use and you're not to far away.

That should give me all I need for mock ups.

Spent part of today looking for a new 30" metal brake and slip roller. I will probably make some covers on the next case for the givaway and it sure helps to have enough parts to install and make sure it will all work.

Also some new ideas for my sig rig. Kind of B2 bomber crossed with a wind tunnel.
Anyone know how hard it is to bend acrylic? I will need a small arc in a piece around 12 x 20"


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll send a PM about the PSU in a few minutes.

There is a thread in the Case Mod Section where someone was doing a lot of acrylic fabricating and bending to make a case from scratch. I thought I had subscribed to it, but for the life of me I can't find now that I need it. Maybe someone else will remember which one it is. If I run into it I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

I'm so excited =O!!!, Good luck to all, i really hope i get any of the prizes. thanks again Blade and Calamity for the great cases, and all the judges for your time to look through every entry, i know it must be a hard decision. thanks again.
-Will


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11864106*
> That would be perfect, plus it's the size most people use and you're not to far away.
> 
> That should give me all I need for mock ups.
> 
> Spent part of today looking for a new 30" metal brake and slip roller. I will probably make some covers on the next case for the givaway and it sure helps to have enough parts to install and make sure it will all work.
> 
> Also some new ideas for my sig rig. Kind of B2 bomber crossed with a wind tunnel.
> Anyone know how hard it is to bend acrylic? I will need a small arc in a piece around 12 x 20"


Actually pretty easy. You need to get acrylic to about 300 degrees F heating only the outside of the curve, but not over 315F. although you can buy a stripheater, (kind of a heated slot), you can use just a heatgun to generate the heat if it's a one or two time project. just don't get too close to the acrylic with the heatgun, or it will blister and burn. It's easier to do with 2 people (one holding and moving the heatgun along your break line, and the other applying the pressure and holding the acrylic in place. Take your time... when it starts to bend... It will bend, usually further than you want it to, so you have to hold it until it cools off. A little water, or a fan blowing on it helps get it cooler quicker.

Here I found this, maybe easier depending on cost:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkjsPrWT0Ic=response[/ame]


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11863115*
> Pitching is one thing......cash,hmmmm
> 
> My PayPal account is *[email protected]*


Money sent.I did not know how much to send so I send $350.On a serious note I do have a dead Ultra LSP 650 That Ultra does not want to rma.If you want to pay shipping it's yours.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11865581*
> Actually pretty easy. You need to get acrylic to about 300 degrees F heating only the outside of the curve, but not over 315F. although you can buy a stripheater, (kind of a heated slot), you can use just a heatgun to generate the heat if it's a one or two time project. just don't get too close to the acrylic with the heatgun, or it will blister and burn. It's easier to do with 2 people (one holding and moving the heatgun along your break line, and the other applying the pressure and holding the acrylic in place. Take your time... when it starts to bend... It will bend, usually further than you want it to, so you have to hold it until it cools off. A little water, or a fan blowing on it helps get it cooler quicker.
> 
> Here I found this, maybe easier depending on cost:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkjsPrWT0Ic=response


Hmm If I go the way I'm thinking I will be to bend the whole piece so it curves or arches however you want to say it. May grab a piece and stick it in the oven and lay it over a mold to cool. I'm sure Youtube has something.

Will look when my stupid internet will stay on long enough-its been on and off all day.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I was thinking, as a way for the winner to give back to OCN they should be required to submit a video/build log of the build up as they swap the parts from the old case to the new one. Not only would it be good for everyone to see how it turns out, build logs are always good reference material for others that may be using that case, mobo, cpu, gpu, etc


----------



## go4life

I'm exited








Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh, you didn't hear? It's rigged. I win everything =) lol j/k Good luck to everyone that entered. Hey Fann I will have my list to you by end of business tomorrow ok?


----------



## FannBlade

Glad to see your still alive.

monkey business?


----------



## ffejrxx

can we get a list of finalists and runners up?

this is exciting


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffejrxx*


can we get a list of finalists and runners up?

this is exciting


when its finalized im sure you can









i HAVE submitted my preliminary decision to Fanblade. baring some challenge from the other judges they are my final choices as well. though i will NOT say they will be who wins. nor will i tell you who they are


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Just buy one of those $10 PSUs off newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817822006


Wow, that's enough power to power the fans.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffejrxx*


can we get a list of finalists



Please see post #1 for finalists.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Please see post #1 for finalists.










Iseewhatyoudidthere


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

I see my name!


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11863501*
> Just buy one of those $10 PSUs off newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817822006


LOL... the 2-year warranty extension costs more than the PSU itself!


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11884454*
> LOL... the 2-year warranty extension costs more than the PSU itself!


You can't really call it a PSU though, I bought one as a joke and it exploded trying to power a 200w RC Hobby plane motor.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11884587*
> You can't really call it a PSU though, I bought one as a joke and it exploded trying to power a 200w RC Hobby plane motor.












Hmmm... so... if I wanted to fool Mrs. Kah into thinking I needed a new PSU for my computer, I'd buy a $10.99 jobber, install it... blow it in the process and say:

"Oh snap honey! Look! Dead PSU. Smell it! Need a new one now. No if's, and's or but's about it now!"

Get a 1,000+ watt PSU and then e-bay the one I have now!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

got my list narrowed down to 6, about to submit them to Fannblade ;-)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11886862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so... if I wanted to fool Mrs. Kah into thinking I needed a new PSU for my computer, I'd buy a $10.99 jobber, install it... blow it in the process and say:
> 
> "Oh snap honey! Look! Dead PSU. Smell it! Need a new one now. No if's, and's or but's about it now!"
> 
> Get a 1,000+ watt PSU and then e-bay the one I have now!


And hope and pray that it doesn't take any other hardware with it. I've seen that happen more than once.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11886862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so... if I wanted to fool Mrs. Kah into thinking I needed a new PSU for my computer, I'd buy a $10.99 jobber, install it... blow it in the process and say:
> 
> "Oh snap honey! Look! Dead PSU. Smell it! Need a new one now. No if's, and's or but's about it now!"
> 
> Get a 1,000+ watt PSU and then e-bay the one I have now!


Let me know if that works I nned some new tricks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11888648*
> got my list narrowed down to 6, about to submit them to Fannblade ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

PM sent, my choices are made ;-)


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11888909*
> PM sent, my choices are made ;-)


I hope you checked your paypal before you sent them in. I left a nice little bribe donation to your charity foundation in there for you...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11889069*
> I hope you checked your paypal before you sent them in. I left a nice little bribe donation to your charity foundation in there for you...


I'm sorry, I cannot hear you over how much money is NOT in my account...


----------



## FannBlade

lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11889069*
> I hope you checked your paypal before you sent them in. I left a nice little bribe donation to your charity foundation in there for you...


Dunno why you bothered; I sent my _donation_ to Fann... you know.. the guy actualy announcing the winner?


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Dunno why you bothered; I sent my _donation_ to Fann... you know.. the guy actualy announcing the winner?


His paypal account was too full from my donation







.


----------



## [email protected]

It ended? Who won?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


It ended? Who won? 


three of the names on the first page









you will know in a couple days


----------



## Suprcynic

Just give one to Zodac and Metallicamaster and throw the other on Random.org.


----------



## FannBlade

Oh you can bet Zodac will be "gettin" it!


----------



## FannBlade

Judges? Need that top five list.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11894570*
> Judges? Need that top five list.


I got 6 isn't that close enough?


----------



## FannBlade

For you it is


----------



## Kahbrohn

Suspense? What suspense???


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## spRICE




----------



## PapaSmurf

I have an idea for you FannBlade. Instead of announcing the winners, start making one post each day with one of the names that didin't win. That should really build us some suspense.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11899565*
> I have an idea for you FannBlade. Instead of announcing the winners, start making one post each day with one of the names that didin't win. That should really build us some suspense.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11899565*
> I have an idea for you FannBlade. Instead of announcing the winners, start making one post each day with one of the names that didin't win. That should really build us some suspense.


I have to say that gave me a little anxiety just thinking about that method. lol
Very effective.


----------



## zodac

Lol, I'd love to do that for Folding prizes.

"Day 698 - Finally a winner!"


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;11899744*
> I have to say that gave me a little anxiety just thinking about that method. lol
> Very effective.


We wouldn't know the winners until Easter.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11899786*
> We wouldn't know the winners until Easter.


True that, very drawn out. But imagine how large this thread would become by then. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know. Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Kah's prize acceptance speech:

_*"... and WORLD PEACE!"*_


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


True that, very drawn out. But imagine how large this thread would become by then. lol


It's only 6 pages at the moment,


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have an idea for you FannBlade. Instead of announcing the winners, start making one post each day with one of the names that didn't win. That should really build us some suspense.


I like that idea!
Let's start. Day 1 list of losers.

#100 Zodac


----------



## zodac




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11900939*
> I like that idea!
> Let's start. Day 1 list of losers.
> 
> #100 Zodac


That's the best post I've seen in weeks.

But I probably shouldn't laugh to much. I'll probably be next.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I like that idea!
Let's start. Day 1 list of losers.

#100 Zodac


lol

I probably made the losers list


----------



## repo_man

These entries were hard to judge! You guys rock.


----------



## xandypx

Me thinks... Way too much time on my hands.


----------



## zodac

My name has no capictal "Z".


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











My name has no capictal "Z".










Fixed...

I say you still get NOTHING!


----------



## omega17

Our language has no word "capictal" either, but it didn't stop you using it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Fixed...

I say you still get NOTHING!


I didn't _actually_ enter you know.









If I wanted prizes, I'd just ask Chipp for a present. He won't say no.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Our language has no word "capictal" either, but it didn't stop you using it










The Queen would be so disappointed in me.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Me thinks... Way too much time on my hands.











"the cleaner"


----------



## FannBlade

Now thats epic!


----------



## FannBlade

OP has been updated.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I didn't _actually_ enter you know.










Now you did...

Quote:



Entrants

inserted by SmasherBasher0) zodac
1) Markeh
2) Metallicamaster3
3) philhalo66
4) davidx360
5) Thesocialhermit
6) overclockingxtc
7) {uZa}DOA
8) GTR Mclaren
...


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


"the cleaner"











Now that's funny


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Now you did...


Whoa... you're not Smasher.


----------



## repo_man

I kind of like "Editor in Chief"


----------



## Striker36

i loled reading the last couple pages XD


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Very suspenseful, this is driving me crazy xD!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Bwahaha, that poster is epic!

Btw, anyone else on their way to Vegas for CES? I just got bumped off my flight from Denver to Vegas and got a free night at a nice hotel, 2 free meals, and $400 worth of travel vouchers. 

And I will still be in Vegas before the checkin.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11908299*
> Bwahaha, that poster is epic!
> 
> Btw, anyone else on their way to Vegas for CES? I just got bumped off my flight from Denver to Vegas and got a free night at a nice hotel, 2 free meals, and $400 worth of travel vouchers.
> 
> And I will still be in Vegas before the checkin.


How did you get into CES? I would kill for a ticket to that....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11908299*
> Bwahaha, that poster is epic!
> 
> Btw, anyone else on their way to Vegas for CES? I just got bumped off my flight from Denver to Vegas and got a free night at a nice hotel, 2 free meals, and $400 worth of travel vouchers.
> 
> And I will still be in Vegas before the checkin.


Nopes not me, but.... "I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to GEICO!"


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;11908559*
> How did you get into CES? I would kill for a ticket to that....


Haha, I am not paying for anything other than food either. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11908801*
> Nopes not me, but.... "I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to GEICO!"


:thumbs:

(I would put one of the "cool story bro" pics, but I am on my phone)


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;11908559*
> How did you get into CES? I would kill for a ticket to that....


It is actually really simple to get into CES, if your company does anything with computers you can sign up and get a pass. I used to do freelance work for a electronics supply chain company and even though I hadnt worked with them in 6 months because I did have a loose association with them I was accepted. We have also signed up under our car club name (before it broke up). I cant remember exactly what they are called but there are two levels of pass, getting the lower level pass is quite simple. CES is amazing, also AVN is the same week (or it used to be), some of the most fun to be had, right after Christmas getting a week in Vegas with new electronics and Pron stars.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


It is actually really simple to get into CES, if your company does anything with computers you can sign up and get a pass. I used to do freelance work for a electronics supply chain company and even though I hadnt worked with them in 6 months because I did have a loose association with them I was accepted. We have also signed up under our car club name (before it broke up). I cant remember exactly what they are called but there are two levels of pass, getting the lower level pass is quite simple. CES is amazing, also AVN is the same week (or it used to be), some of the most fun to be had, right after Christmas getting a week in Vegas with new electronics and Pron stars.










oh, it still is


----------



## FannBlade

2 more days!

Also I will announce a surprise ending!

*We (judges) will announce winners @ 5:00 p.m. eastern time US*

I have a top 5 from all the judges, now we just need to agree on a top 3.

When I started this I had no idea how hard the judging would be. On a positive note I feel I got to know a lot of OCN members in the judging process reading through all the posts entrants make on OCN.

Thank You and good luck to everyone that took the time to enter. I truly wish I had 40 cases to give out!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Also I will announce a surprise ending!


Free TJ07 for everyone that posted in the thread? That would be a nice surprise.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11911430*
> Free TJ07 for everyone that posted in the thread? That would be a nice surprise.


that would be pretty epic


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11911430*
> Free TJ07 for everyone that posted in the thread? That would be a nice surprise.


Woohoo!

This is the best Freebie thread, EVAH!


----------



## FannBlade

TJ07 is to big how about TJ03.


----------



## Businessman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Free TJ07 for everyone that posted in the thread? That would be a nice surprise.


HAHA I hope this is happening really soon even if it's a guess! xD


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


It is actually really simple to get into CES, if your company does anything with computers you can sign up and get a pass. I used to do freelance work for a electronics supply chain company and even though I hadnt worked with them in 6 months because I did have a loose association with them I was accepted. We have also signed up under our car club name (before it broke up). I cant remember exactly what they are called but there are two levels of pass, getting the lower level pass is quite simple. CES is amazing, also AVN is the same week (or it used to be), some of the most fun to be had, right after Christmas getting a week in Vegas with new electronics and Pron stars.










Ah so I guess full time college students don't qualify...








Maybe someday


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Ah so I guess full time college students don't qualify...








Maybe someday










College way more important!









CES on youtube, use your Ipad in class!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;11911923*
> Ah so I guess full time college students don't qualify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someday


If you take computer classes you might be able to sign up under that. "MIT computer sciences dept" for example. Couldnt hurt


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


If you take computer classes you might be able to sign up under that. "MIT computer sciences dept" for example. Couldnt hurt


Hmmmmm, I am dual majoring in Electrical and Computer engineering








I may have to give it a shot next year, I suppose the worst they could do is say 'no.'


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Hey, I am a full time mechanical engineering/math undergrad and I got in.









I claimed that I am a "Student & Research Assistant"


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Hey, I am a full time mechanical engineering/math undergrad and I got in.









I claimed that I am a "Student & Research Assistant"


----------



## FannBlade

WOW! double post for my hero!

Busted, you know what to do now.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


WOW! double post for my hero!

Busted, you know what to do now.


He's just making sure that everyone got his point!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


WOW! double post for my hero!

Busted, you know what to do now.


Hey hey hey, not my fault.  relying on iPhone 3G here...


----------



## sendblink23

I would just say I'm a secret agent to get in.... dammit! I said it







not much more of a secret


----------



## FannBlade

Here it is all waxed and ready to pack for shipping.


----------



## EVILNOK

That...looks.....AWESOME!


----------



## Onions

omg i so hope i win


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Shiny.









A free TJ07 would be awesome







, although my TJ07 only cost me £85, total steal


----------



## DraganUS

So who won this? I wasnt fallowing this thread.


----------



## zodac

I didn't, because people hate me.

Also, because I didn't enter.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11913802*
> I didn't, because people hate me.
> 
> Also, because I didn't enter.


Ahhh you know we love you.

Winners will be reveled Sat Jan 8th 5:00 pm


----------



## sendblink23

no! we hate him


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11913684*
> Here it is all waxed and ready to pack for shipping.

















































































You don't know how bad i want that. That is amazing custom work


----------



## xandypx

Polished... Waxed... Shame to put it in a box.. FannBlade.. change your mind.. You should keep it.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11913802*
> I didn't, because people hate me.


that's because as you say... You're Evil!


----------



## FannBlade

That's one scary packing job. It's back in the original box with some added protection.

But I think I will have it put in a bigger box with some peanuts. (I hate them).


----------



## ghost_z

im getting greedy here just by watching those pics but keeing my greeds aside may the best man(kids included) win....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11915452*
> that's because as you say... You're Evil!


I only said that because a Folder told me to. And I'm nice to my Folders.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## sendblink23

u're a scary evil person


----------



## zodac

That's not very nice.


----------



## Syrillian

Oh looky... you made the Devil cry.


----------



## zodac

Case modders are horrible people.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918052*
> Case modders are horrible people.


... that's just the tip of a very large and ominous iceberg.


----------



## zodac

Icebergs don't scare me, ominous or otherwise!


----------



## Striker36

they didn't scare the captain of the titanic ether... and look what happened to him


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918103*
> Icebergs don't scare me, ominous or otherwise!


ah, the hubris of it all...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11918140*
> they didn't scare the captain of the titanic ether... and look what happened to him


See?










erm... I mean...


----------



## zodac

I'm not captain of a ship though.


----------



## Syrillian

From Captain to Scullery Scrub... they all went down...


----------



## zodac

*I don't have a ship!
*


----------



## Syrillian

Metaphorically speaking... I would agree.


----------



## zodac

"_Metaphorically speaking_"? In what sense do I have a ship?

You're losing it...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918264*
> "_Metaphorically speaking_"? In what sense do I have a ship?
> 
> You're losing it...


"losing".... ahahahahahahhahahaha!

I am in a ship. This is the ship. The ship is all around us.

It is a ship of fools.


----------



## zodac

Haha... you called everyone here a fool.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918219*
> I'm not captain of a ship *(folding Lounge)* though.


And you heard it here!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918295*
> Haha... you called everyone here a fool.


That's because I wub ju all.

<3


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11918487*
> And you heard it here!


Exactly, I'm not a captain.

I am a dictator.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## kevingreenbmx

Zodac is on a boat.


----------



## zodac




----------



## TheLastPriest

This thread, not even counting the kind gesture that created it reminds me why I am proud to be OCN, this conversation cracks me up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11919545*


----------



## zodac

Damn.


----------



## FannBlade

Now thats funny!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

My proof in undeniable.


----------



## zodac

Shame at the lack of effort though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11919892*
> Shame at the lack of effort though.


haha, I was going for speed over quality


----------



## zodac

Clearly.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*












*
super win!!!*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11919819*
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6260/76738274.png


win
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11920044*
> 
> super win!!!


this.

and
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F97is-K4n8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## kevingreenbmx

what the hell...


----------



## PapaSmurf

*Is it Saturday Night Yet??????*


----------



## FannBlade

Sorry it's Sunday you missed it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Story of my life.


----------



## sendblink23

bubble waffle crisp chicken sandwich pop-tarts egg mc.muffin fruity pebbles case winner

=P haha I forced you to read it


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Chicken Sammich does sound good though.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The Chicken Sammich does sound good though.


Damn you, stop it.

You guys are making me hungry now.

gahhh. *goes to the kitchen*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn.










Win. Pure Win.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Damn you, stop it.

You guys are making me hungry now.

gahhh. *goes to the kitchen*


I didn't get around to going to the grocery today and got stuck with leftovers so I'm REAL hungry for something better than bologna sammich on dried out bread.


----------



## FannBlade

27 hours to go!


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## sendblink23

WOOT! Just a few hours


----------



## Kahbrohn

Technically you could announce it now. It must be Saturday somewhere already.


----------



## ghost_z

yup its already saturday here in india and right now its 4 am in the morning....


----------



## {uZa}DOA

awaiting my sons new case!


----------



## Erick Silver

Mmmmmm Waffles


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;11920940*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win. Pure Win.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11928511*
> Mmmmmm Waffles


smokin waffles?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well the results are in but wont be announced until FannBlade comes online and announces them. But I do have the nice electronic envelope in hand =D


----------



## Lutro0

carmel waffles....


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11928658*
> Well the results are in but wont be announced until FannBlade comes online and announces them. But I do have the nice electronic envelope in hand =D


You case tease. I knew a girl like you once. I both loved and hated her...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11927987*
> Technically you could announce it now. It must be Saturday somewhere already.


Sorry having technical difficulties understanding this request.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11928617*
> smokin waffles?


You called?

My spidey sense was tingling


----------



## lawrencendlw

I thought that the results server was down man... (Shhh I don't think that they are on to us yet)

All joking aside I believe that the results will be posted by midnight PST tonight correct me if I am wrong about this FannBlade please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11928933*
> Sorry having technical difficulties understanding this request.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11929088*
> You called?
> 
> My spidey sense was tingling


I get that too; once I'm mentioned it's as if that thread is highlighted in the "Latest Discussions" on the homepage...

That should be part of the new forum actually...


----------



## sendblink23

quack quack!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11929678*
> I get that too; once I'm mentioned it's as if that thread is highlighted in the "Latest Discussions" on the homepage...
> 
> That should be part of the new forum actually...


We are the elite, the omnipresence.


----------



## FannBlade

:


----------



## zodac

WE ARE EVERYWHERE!

And you're not.


----------



## sendblink23

evil has spoken


----------



## zodac

And evil never lies.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am nowhere, but can see everywhere. <_< >_>


----------



## zodac

I thought you were in Virginia?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I thought you were in Virginia?










Currenty in Vegas for CES.









And before you try to claim I just contradicted myself, everyone knows Las Vegas doesn't REALLY exist.


----------



## sendblink23

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh

What's Vegas? is that where veggans meet up?


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


everyone knows Las Vegas doesn't REALLY exist.










It doesn't really exist because "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" includes memories. Once you leave the place you have no recollection of your experience, thus making the only people able to verify that it exists currently inside of it. Unfortunately they have no method of communicating with the outside world as any messages they attempt to send would simply stay in Vegas with them.

So Vegas actually could exist, it's just that it's impossible for anyone to determine if it does.


----------



## FannBlade

That means he's NOT there!

Hmmmm


----------



## sendblink23

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time! Till the winners are announced

  
 You Tube


----------



## FannBlade

Better make a bunch of'em
19 hrs to go.


----------



## Striker36

hehehehehe i have inside information.... wouldn't you all like to see it?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11933280*
> hehehehehe i have inside information.... wouldn't you all like to see it?


Of course


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11933280*
> hehehehehe i have inside information.... wouldn't you all like to see it?


Announce the results at 4:59 just to bug Fannblade.


----------



## We Gone

Today's the big day!!!!!!


----------



## FannBlade

7 Hrs!


----------



## Erick Silver

I have to admit. This has been one of the most anticipated give aways I have seen in some time here. I can't wait to see who the winners are.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

_*Popcorn Popping in the background*_........ "And The Winners are..!"


----------



## leopold1985

My net is down for a few days and I wont be able to see the results tonight. Will login again tomorrow from a cafe though.


----------



## Erick Silver

ME!! Just send all 4 to me.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11936361*
> ME!! Just send all 4 to me.


4?


----------



## Erick Silver

3??? I jusy woke up. LOL Maybe I saw double. LOL


----------



## kevingreenbmx




----------



## Markeh

As much as I'd love to stay up till 11pm to find out, I need sleep.
Not that I'll have won anything. I'm not exactly one of those who desperately need a new case, nor am I the friendliest and most helpful OCN member...

Whoever does win, I'm sure will be worthy (unless zodac is involved...)


----------



## sendblink23

If anybody wins... and you appear offline (not logged in when winners were revealed) I Will PM you to let you know you won


----------



## Kahbrohn

More anticipation here than a night at the Oscars!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11936978*
> If anybody wins... and you appear offline (not logged in when winners were revealed) I Will PM you to let you know you won


Don't worry, I'll be online. No need to PM me.


----------



## omega17

^ I think one of the conditions that has to be met before you can win, is to have entered, and another more significant one, is to not have *thingy* in your avatar
















In other news...

A few hours to go


----------



## zodac

At no point did it say Editors needed to publically state they entered to actually enter. I think the fact that I have the highest postcount in the thread after the OP counts as my entry.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11937932*
> Don't worry, I'll be online. No need to PM me.


Where you even invited?

Hey FannBlade.. You didn't actually invite zodac to the ceremonies... did you?


----------



## zodac

'fraid he did.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11937932*
> Don't worry, I'll be online. No need to PM me.


Evil never needs notification - its always there!


----------



## zodac

That was kind of my point; didn't want you wasting time and a PM.


----------



## kpnamja

I think fannblade or Zodac should have a justin.tv stream, ustream, or maybe a vent channel for this tonight


----------



## zodac

Why me?


----------



## kpnamja

Because we all love you! and is there a way to fold with my netbook? xP i computer is currently down and im dieing here without being able to fold. And i love boxxy


----------



## zodac

Yup... you can Fold on it just the same as a normal computer. You just need to make sure you wtach the temps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I kinda don't want them to announce the winners at all. That way I can go on believing that I'm still in the running. Once they announce I didn't that dream is shattered.


----------



## Striker36

your still in my top 93 papa


----------



## kpnamja

Oh baby im ready for some 100PPD folding! lets just hope my netbook doesn't explode


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11938314*
> I kinda don't want them to announce the winners at all. That way I can go on believing that I'm still in the running. Once they announce I didn't that dream is shattered.


Random question... we've both been on this forum since pretty much the same time.... You sure have extremely tons more Posts than me... how do you do it









Smurf powers?

Oh forgot.. *Striker36 he also same time.. and has almost double than mine

I sure need some posting powers lol


----------



## kpnamja

I hope this contest isnt about the number of posts you have since i think everybody who entered has a lot more post than me


----------



## zodac

I hope it is. I'll win all 3.


----------



## kpnamja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11938390*
> I hope it is. I'll win all 3.


Yea even if we add up all of our posts together we probably still wont be able to beat you


----------



## We Gone

The clock is running down .....









Guess i need to post more so I can catch up with you 2010 members


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11938358*
> Random question... we've both been on this forum since pretty much the same time.... You sure have extremely tons more Posts than me... how do you do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurf powers?


Duuhhh, I post more.

But seriously, the main reason is I am quite involved in several ongoing threads most of which are in my sig. I also run four of the OCN Clubs in my sig so I make a lot of posts there (the 2gig, HD4670, Yate Loon, and especially the 4gig club). I work from home (only part time) and live alone so that gives me a bit more time than it does someone with school, a 40+ hour a week job, and/or a family.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11938390*
> I hope it is. I'll win all 3.










- Damn Straight EVIL WINS THEM ALL

Who has the most posts on this forum just wondering?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11938103*
> Evil never needs notification - its always there!


I think we need an Exorcist!

2.5 hrs to go


----------



## zodac

ENT:
http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=6014

Troll.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11938358*
> Random question... we've both been on this forum since pretty much the same time.... You sure have extremely tons more Posts than me... how do you do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurf powers?
> 
> Oh forgot.. *Striker36 he also same time.. and has almost double than mine
> 
> I sure need some posting powers lol


I think half of Striker's can from his build log


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11938411*
> Duuhhh, I post more.
> 
> But seriously, the main reason is I am quite involved in several ongoing threads most of which are in my sig. I also run four of the OCN Clubs in my sig so I make a lot of posts there (the 2gig, HD4670, Yate Loon, and especially the 4gig club). I work from home (only part time) and live alone so that gives me a bit more time than it does someone with school, a 40+ hour a week job, and/or a family.


Hehehe that sure makes a big difference


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11938420*
> ENT:
> http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=6014
> 
> Troll.


haha messed up!

@ GoodInk
hmm gives me an idea to start one then







- Build log "how to sit on a chair" custom modding body positions & chair movements that was wrong.. its not building anything its a tutorial


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11938358*
> Random question... we've both been on this forum since pretty much the same time.... You sure have extremely tons more Posts than me... how do you do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurf powers?
> 
> Oh forgot.. *Striker36 he also same time.. and has almost double than mine
> 
> I sure need some posting powers lol


yep...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11938421*
> I think half of Striker's can from his build log


and then another 40% ish is from the Scout board XD then like 10% here their and every where


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11938568*
> 
> and then another 40% ish is from the Scout board XD then like 10% here their and every where


That Storm Scout Thread is addictive. It isn't difficult to make a lot of posts there. Add in the EP45-UD3 Thread and I'm involved in two very active threads. It's not uncommon for someone to make 20+ posts in a day in either one of them.


----------



## Striker36

their was a point when i was ramping down at work before i started school where i would dbe posting in the scout thread even 45 mins or so on some day


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11938683*
> That Storm Scout Thread is addictive. It isn't difficult to make a lot of posts there. Add in the EP45-UD3 Thread and I'm involved in two very active threads. It's not uncommon for someone to make 20+ posts in a day in either one of them.


The same thing happened on the H50 club thread... people just post random stuff on it constantly


----------



## FannBlade

When is the next MOTM?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sometime in the next month or so =D


----------



## SmokinWaffle

How long is it until it's announced?

I've had a long day and can't read properly


----------



## zodac

2 hours.


----------



## FannBlade

1.5


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11939009*
> Sometime in the next month or so =D


What time u leaving?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939060*
> 1.5


I was rounding up.


----------



## FannBlade

Folding is all about accuracy....


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11938683*
> That Storm Scout Thread is addictive. It isn't difficult to make a lot of posts there


You should come and see the Folders' Lounge


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11938845*
> When is the next MOTM?


It's already up. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/906577-january-mod-month-motm-nominate-now.html#post11888951


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939085*
> Folding is all about accuracy....


But this isn't Folding.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11939091*
> You should come and see the Folders' Lounge


Bloody mental.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice maybe we will see some of these case in it!


----------



## FannBlade

Everything is folding. Did you get me added to that team?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939130*
> Everything is folding. Did you get me added to that team?


What team? You're already Folding for _Full Auto_.


----------



## FannBlade

oh yea


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11939102*
> Bloody mental.


----------



## PapaSmurf

sendblink23, this is how you get your post count up. Use the forum like a chat room.


----------



## Kahbrohn

It is now 4:59PM.... In Puerto Rico!


----------



## charliehorse55

4:00 exactly, 60 minutes to go!


----------



## FannBlade

59 min


----------



## We Gone

57


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939235*
> sendblink23, this is how you get your post count up. Use the forum like a chat room.


nah its gotta be used like twitter =P


----------



## FannBlade

before i tally the votes who is pulling for the Colts to win tonight?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What's a colts?


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11939446*
> What's a colts?


An american football team based in Indianapolis.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11939446*
> What's a colts?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939435*
> before i tally the votes who is pulling for the *Colts* to win tonight?


*Foosball is the Devil!!!!*










I''m gonna watch the game with my bro... even though I don't know anything about football these days


----------



## PapaSmurf

They'll probably win, but I can't root for any team owned by the Irsay's. I haven't forgiven them for they way they absconded from Baltimore. I can't see Rex's thugs being able to pull it out.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939235*
> sendblink23, this is how you get your post count up. Use the forum like a chat room.


i dont know what you are talking about








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939435*
> before i tally the votes who is pulling for the Colts to win tonight?



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11939505*


i prefer this one









i love my 1911


----------



## FannBlade

In your neck of the woods:

A newborn horse


----------



## MyNameIsWill

In for the last moments of suspenseful day!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can't watch this anymore. Too stressful.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939659*
> I can't watch this anymore. Too stressful.


Hah! Tell me 'bout it!

My blood pressure has gone up and I think that I am developing an ulcer!


----------



## repo_man

It brings me great pleasure to announce the winner now! Without further adieu, the winners are you thought I was going to tell. Haha.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11939683*
> Hah! Tell me 'bout it!
> 
> My blood pressure has gone up and I think that I am developing an ulcer!


Are you even entered?


----------



## Pir

The suspense is killing me. How long till the winner is announced, Half an hour?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;11939690*
> It brings me great pleasure to announce the winner now! Without further adieu, the winners are you thought I was going to tell. Haha.


i almost fell out of my chair







:

applaud:
















good show


----------



## sendblink23

gubble gubble


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;11939690*
> It brings me great pleasure to announce the winner now! Without further adieu, the winners are you thought I was going to tell. Haha.


*
WHY YOU LITTLE !....*



















<3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11939683*
> Hah! Tell me 'bout it!
> 
> My blood pressure has gone up and I think that I am developing an ulcer!


And you aren't even entered. Imagine how those of us who are entered are feeling.


----------



## Striker36

im just gonna keep eating my cheez-its knowing who the winners are and watching the noms squirm in their chair


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939724*
> And you aren't even entered. Imagine how those of us who are entered are feeling.


It must be truly horrific... kinda like the 2 options are: Win the Mega-Lottery or go to Deathrow... okey... Imma exaggerating, but whatevah... it must supa-stressful!


----------



## FannBlade

nope 26 min


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11939733*
> im just gonna keep eating my cheez-its knowing who the winners are and watching the noms squirm in their chair


Dat's just... just... Evil!


----------



## FannBlade

I can't find the list................


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939757*
> I can't find the list................


Oh!

My!

Gawd!

*coronary*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11939709*
> i almost fell out of my chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> applaud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good show


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11939714*
> *
> WHY YOU LITTLE !....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


----------



## nategr8ns

I was just working on my acrylic case (drilling 104mm holes that will be expanded to 120mm) and I broke off a whole bunch of my epoxied joints







. Acrylic is so hard to work on. Not to mention hard to get clean edges... Going to have to practice polishing.

bump for the results


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939757*
> I can't find the list................


maybe u left it in the case while packing.....
go unpack again and see......


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns;11939793*
> I was just working on my acrylic case (drilling 104mm holes that will be expanded to 120mm) and *I broke off a whole bunch of my epoxied joints*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Acrylic is so hard to work on. Not to mention hard to get clean edges... Going to have to practice polishing.
> 
> bump for the results





















and... polishing is an exercise in patience... but you prolly know that already.

Keep on keepin' on, Nate.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns;11939793*
> I was just working on my acrylic case (drilling 104mm holes that will be expanded to 120mm) and I broke off a whole bunch of my epoxied joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Acrylic is so hard to work on. Not to mention hard to get clean edges... Going to have to practice polishing.
> 
> bump for the results











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11939808*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... polishing is an exercise in patience... but you prolly know that already.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on, Nate.


yep... thats all you can really do.. im going to be fighting with that stuff when i get working on the project i have planned


----------



## charliehorse55

15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.

What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


----------



## zodac

Kill him.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


Ahahahahahahahahahhaahahaha!

....where's my axe?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11939733*
> im just gonna keep eating my cheez-its knowing who the winners are and watching the noms squirm in their chair


You know that there's a special place in you know where reserved for people like that don't you.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

14 minutes =O!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


I have his address and have relatives that live near him.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


Ehrm........... Freak out?


----------



## charliehorse55

13


----------



## BigFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


Just noticed this now and the 80 entrees or so, but, I can see his msg box fill up with hate mail and his house getting egg'd XD


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


The COLTS will lose - my fault


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939870*
> You know that there's a special place in you know where reserved for people like that don't you.


yep... the judging table









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939888*
> 13


12


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11939870*
> You know that there's a special place in you know where reserved for people like that don't you.


With Zodac? Hell no!


----------



## GoodInk

10


----------



## We Gone

Just enough time to get some firewood in....


----------



## FannBlade

@ 4:55 I will make the first post. There will be 5 made.

Please no posting until all results are in I want to keep them all together.

Thanks


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11939858*
> 15 Minutes..... God I'm excited.
> 
> What would you do if at 5:00 FannBlade announced that the entire contest was a joke?


if that happens we will just requst pioneerisloud to send fannblade a link...
and we all know what could happen after that......
revenge is sweet......


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939933*
> @ 4:55 I will make the first post. There will be 5 made.
> 
> Please no posting until all results are in I want to keep them all together.
> 
> Thanks


We got it. That just means we will have to make up for those posts afterwards with victory speeches.


----------



## Striker36

inb4results


----------



## MyNameIsWill

inb4results aswell =P


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11939915*
> With Zodac? Hell no!


I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I would put the person who shot the Congresswoman and others in Arizona there though.


----------



## FannBlade

*Please No Posting Until All Results are listed:*
(You thought I would post them all at once?) Be sure to refresh page.

First I would like to say Thanks to everyone that entered.
This was some tough judging for all of us. As PM's flew back and forth surprisingly the top 10 list was almost identical.

First I would like to thank *SmasherBasher* for allowing some slight rule bending.
Special Thanks to all the judges!
*Striker36 / Keningreenbmx / Adhmuz / Lawrencedlw / Spiderm0nkey / Repo man / We Gone
and Calamity for his gracious donations!
Thanks Guys.*

Of course a special thanks to zodac and friends for keeping things "light".


----------



## FannBlade

Let's jump right to it with winner #4. Told you we had a surprise ending.

As you know WeGone donated a case for giveaway #2. It's a small case I have done some gentle modding to and thought this would be a great starter case for someone new to PC's but has all the drive to learn all they can. Since we need the younger generation to keep things going I had no choice but to add this case. Unfortunately it's not done yet, but is very close. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/874378-case-givaway-2-a-4.html
I would like to Thank *MrTolkinghorn* for reaffirming her nomination. Without it she probably would have been missed. (Post #94)
*Winner #4
5prout (#14)
*


----------



## FannBlade

*Winner #3 
Charliehorse55 (#44)
Lian Li PC-8FI*


----------



## FannBlade

*Winner #2
Enigma (#10)
Corsair 600T*


----------



## FannBlade

*Winner #1
Xandypx (#38)
Custom Painted CM Sniper

Congrats to all the winners
PMâ€™s will be sent

Thank You OCN for maintaining such a special place for us all.*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Conga rats!!!!!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Congats guys!


----------



## FannBlade

Done


----------



## repo_man

Congrats all!


----------



## Syrillian

Yay!

Congratulations, Winners.

And "Thanks" to FannBlade for putting on an awesome giveaway and an awesome show!


----------



## sendblink23

WOOT! WOOOT!

Congratzzz to all the winnerssssssssss


----------



## omega17

Congrats everyone


----------



## charliehorse55

Omg

yyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Striker36

CONGRATS TO EVERY ONE!

it really was REALLY HARD to narrow it down from a top 10 for me... took me several days and allot of reading and re reading to make my decision.

again. grats to the winners.. and thanks to ALL of the nominees for entering.

-Striker36


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*Winner #2
Enigma (#10)
Corsair 600T*


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to those who won! And of course a big thank you goes out to Fanblade and all who were involved in this great contest.


----------



## zodac

Congratz to the winners. Treat those prizes well.









Now...

Issue #1:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Of course a special thanks to *zodac and friends* for keeping things â€œlightâ€.


What exactly does that make me?









Issue #2:

I WAS TOLD I WOULD GET A CASE!


----------



## ghost_z

congrats all the winners......take good care of those cases......


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Congrats to all, you should post the top 10 tho, i was curious to see if i was even close.


----------



## We Gone

Congrats to all, and thanks for putting this together fannBlade


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11940098*
> Issue #2:
> 
> I WAS TOLD I WOULD GET A CASE!


*pats on head*


----------



## sendblink23

*Evil* - never gets things their way!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11940098*
> Congratz to the winners. Treat those prizes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...
> 
> Issue #1:
> 
> What exactly does that make me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issue #2:
> 
> I WAS TOLD I WOULD GET A CASE!


We don't get on your case enough?


----------



## PapaSmurf

At least one of my buddies won. Congrat's Gen E.

And congrats to the other winners as well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


We don't get on your case enough?


I admire your attempt at wordplay, but you failed horribly.

Now.. case please?


----------



## FannBlade

Now to get ready for

*GIVEAWAY #2*


----------



## charliehorse55

Tomorrow I'll be down at the hardware store to pick up some black spray paint, a rivit gun and a piece of acrylic. Time to get down to business with that case!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I admire your attempt at wordplay, but you failed horribly.


Thats the best I had


----------



## charliehorse55

Zodac if you want I'll give you a free case.

What is your address? I will buy it and ship it to your house!

This is the case in question:


----------



## Striker36

some one needs to update the OP with results and change the name again


----------



## zodac

Better than what I've got now.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


some one needs to update the OP with results and change the name again



Who me?


----------



## Striker36

i cant do it


----------



## FannBlade

Congrats to all the winners!

I had a great time doing this and can't wait till the next one.

I better see some build logs!


----------



## kpnamja

Congratz to the people who won! Hopefully during spring break i can fix up my case


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Congrats to all the winners!

I had a great time doing this and can't wait till the next one.

I better see some build logs!


Got that right. In fact, they should post a link to the build logs in the thread and there should be a link added to them in the first post next to each case.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Congrats to all the winners!

I had a great time doing this and can't wait till the next one.

I better see some build logs!


this

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Got that right. In fact, they should post a link to the build logs in the thread and there should be a link added to them in the first post next to each case.


and this.

i expect good things from these builds.... any thing less would be a travesty


----------



## charliehorse55

I'm going to be posting two build logs. One of a re-work of my wooden case (soon to be put up as a freebie) and two the new case I'm receiving (Bro build).

I'm also going to be doing an 800D Rebuild but that doesn't have to do with the case contest.


----------



## ffejrxx

'gratz to all the winners


----------



## xandypx

I just almost hurt myself.

I had stepped away from the computer about an hour ago... got back here, refreshed my User CP.. got a PM.. that's when I couldn't breath.

FannBlade, Calamity, Striker36, Kevingreenbmx, Adhmuz, Lawrencendlw, Spiderm0nkey, Repo_man, We Gone and the rest of OCN, I can't say enough.

Thank-you, thank-you all.

Congratulations to the other winners... This is real right???

All I can add right now.. watch for the build log.

I've already typed this four times..

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11940671*
> I just almost hurt myself.
> 
> I had stepped away from the computer about an hour ago... got back here, refreshed my User CP.. got a PM.. that's when I couldn't breath.
> 
> FannBlade, Calamity, Striker36, Kevingreenbmx, Adhmuz, Lawrencendlw, Spiderm0nkey, Repo_man, We Gone and the rest of OCN, I can't say enough.
> 
> Thank-you, thank-you all.
> 
> Congratulations to the other winners... *This is real right???*
> 
> All I can add right now.. watch for the build log.
> 
> I've already typed this four times..
> 
> Thanks again to everyone.


yep, its real









Congrats... i hope you enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Grats to the winners!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Congrats to the winners.









And o' course a massive thanks to FannBlade, Calamity and those involved in this awesome competition.


----------



## Lutro0

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

wait, I thought we judges got cases...


















anyway, congratz to the winners!


----------



## mrwalker

Who is Enigma? Is that GoodInk  Enigma8750?

Anyway, congrats to the winners!


----------



## nagle3092

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


Who is Enigma? Is that GoodInk  Enigma8750?

Anyway, congrats to the winners!


Yep, I nominated him


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


Who is Enigma? Is that GoodInk  Enigma8750?

Anyway, congrats to the winners!


Yessir. He runs the CoolerMaster Storm Scout Club here at OCN and is one heck of a nice guy.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


wait, I thought we judges got cases...


















anyway, congratz to the winners!










I forgot there is a sound card drawing for the judges. I guess will let calamity figure that out. Surprised he wasn't here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


wait, I thought we judges got cases...










You do. You get a case of the clap.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You do. You get a case of the clap.
























































































not AGAIN...


----------



## iSpark

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## axizor

Congratulations to the winners and I hope they enjoy their new cases.

Thank you FannBlade for giving the community the opportunity to win some of these awesome cases. You do some very incredible work.


----------



## Enigma8750

I literally Screamed.... Like a man of course.. My Dog started Howling.. No Lie.. I am so excited... Thank you for finding me Worthy to have this award given to me.. I have a smile on now from ear to ear..

Howl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thu mb:










































:wheee :


































































































: wheee:










































:w heee:
















Wow.. I got the new Corsair.. 600 T.. Can you say New project... I knew you could..


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;11942805*
> Congratulations to the winners and I hope they enjoy their new cases.
> 
> Thank you FannBlade for giving the community the opportunity to win some of these awesome cases. You do some very incredible work.


Thank You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11942845*
> I literally Screamed.... Like a man of course.. My Dog started Howling.. No Lie.. I am so excited... Thank you for finding me Worthy to have this award given to me.. I have a smile on now from ear to ear..
> 
> Howl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Manly scream?........I thought I heard something outside


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Seeing happy people makes you feel happy, doesn't it?


----------



## Enigma8750

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRoKArV3rxk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8c86Q0fUT0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CnergqNJ38&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11942932*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRoKArV3rxk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8c86Q0fUT0


Really the Pointer Sisters lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Im so excited..


----------



## zodac

And I just can't hide it...


----------



## adizz

gratz to all the winners! Great giveaway BTW


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11943352*
> And I just can't hide it...


I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I want you, I want you!









Waaait a second


----------



## zodac




----------



## SmokinWaffle

I was setup,


----------



## zodac

Hell yeah you were.


----------



## frankenstein406

Congrats to the winners!

Kinda glad I didn't win with my parents losing the house, wouldn't want anyone to snatch it off the porch!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hell yeah you were.










And I wouldn't have it have it any other way.


----------



## spRICE

LOL I hate entering competitions like this because you never know if you were close or not


----------



## Playapplepie

Slightly disappointed I didn't win. But now I have $25,000 to buy a new case


----------



## FannBlade

I just happen to have one for sale $23,999.00


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11943881*
> I just happen to have one for sale $23,999.00


Does it has precious gems?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11940089*
> Omg
> 
> yyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss











Congrats everyone!


----------



## FannBlade

no! I signed it.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11943881*
> I just happen to have one for sale $23,999.00


Got one for 18,999 hello kitty edition


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie;11943870*
> Slightly disappointed I didn't win. But now I have $25,000 to buy a new case


FannBlade.. not ungrateful or anything.. But... But...

@Playapplepie: You know I might just have one that's really worth your $25K...

Pssst: FannBlade I'll send you a PM when it comes through.. we'll split it. Then you can tell me how much to make another..


----------



## FannBlade

I like the way you think


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11942248*
> You do. You get a case of the clap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11942307*
> not AGAIN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cryingsmi:sadsmiley:axesmiley:upsidedwn










I love you guys.


----------



## b0z0

congratz everyone who won. I hope when i get my financial issues settled I can build a nice case. Sucks, been without a system for 8 months so far. having game withdrawls lol.

sent via HTC HD2


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11942187*
> I forgot there is a sound card drawing for the judges. I guess will let calamity figure that out. Surprised he wasn't here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11942845*
> I literally Screamed.... Like a man of course.. My Dog started Howling.. No Lie.. I am so excited... Thank you for finding me Worthy to have this award given to me.. I have a smile on now from ear to ear..
> Wow.. I got the new Corsair.. 600 T.. Can you say New project... I knew you could..


you deserve it boss.







cant wait to see what you do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11943418*
> I was setup,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11943515*
> And I wouldn't have it have it any other way.


and it was glorious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;11943736*
> LOL I hate entering competitions like this because you never know if you were close or not


i think i speak for all of the judges when i say that it was a damn hard choice once i got it down to a top 10 or so.... when i finally decided on a top 3 i was back and forth between 2 or 3 for all of them


----------



## vspec

Good thing I didn't win, my mom gave me my late b-day present which was a cm 690 II!

Congrats, good cases for some good people.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;11944699*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you guys.


aww, we wub joo too Repo


----------



## GR3Y5H3ART

wow, this Site is absolutely awesome

glad i finally registered due to a Mobo problem that was fixed!

anywho, this is a great section


----------



## lawrencendlw

Congrats to all of the winners. You were all deserving and I agree with Striker that it was a VERY hard decision even narrowing it down to the top 10 let alone the top 3. I think that the list that we had of all of our top 10's put together were all of deserving people and I am just sorry that we didn't have enough cases to go to all of you. BUT... there is another case giveaway coming soon with different requirements and a different theme if I am not mistaken so you are all welcome to enter for that one as well.

I would like to thank FannBlade and Calamity for donating these cases and especially FannBlade for all of the hard work that he put into making the first prize case so special. I would also like to thank my other fellow judges as they are the only other ones on here that know just how hard it was to pick just 3 winners.

Maybe when the other judges and myself talk it over we can decide if we are going to post the top 10 list or not so that the other 7 from our list can know that they were really in it until the end and not to lose hope for the next competition.

I don't know why I just felt like I was reciting an acceptance speech at the academy awards but it just did feel that way lol.

We are looking for more generous individuals that would like to donate other cases and computer items for the next giveaway as I think that I speak for the other judges to say that it's contests like this and people like FannBlade and Calamity that make this site so great and is exactly what OCN is all about.

Thank you for this opportunity to judge this great contest and I would be honored to help you judge any other contest or giveaway that you might need me for. You have my info so just give me a FannBlade...


----------



## leopold1985

Congratz to all the winners


----------



## We Gone

I just want to add that all those those who entered this contest and many that did not make this such a great site. Thanks to everyone involved and keep helping your fellow overclockers.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GR3Y5H3ART;11945843*
> wow, this Site is absolutely awesome
> 
> glad i finally registered due to a Mobo problem that was fixed!
> 
> anywho, this is a great section


Welcome to OCN. it's a great place to call home. The information that can be found here is priceless.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok... now eveyone over to Fann's place for a BBQ!


----------



## nbrider88

Good stuff! Congrats to the winners and thank you to all who made this great giveaway happen!


----------



## 5prout

WOW!!! thank you so so much!
























































I was stunned then screamed really loudly when I saw that I had won I still can hardly believe it WOW!!! AHHH! I will definitely be sure to post a build log!


----------



## nategr8ns

^ lol, that's what happened when I won the signed GTX 285. My parents called up to make sure I was alright. LOL


----------



## 5prout

yep same here







!! lol


----------



## FannBlade

Your welcome! Hope you enjoy it. Keep learning, no one can take away your knowledge.

We all will be looking forward to your build log. Please post a link here when it's up.


----------



## ducrider

Congrats to the winners and a BIG Thank You to those you made it happen.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducrider;11958426*
> Congrats to the winners and a BIG Thank You to those you made it happen.


hey bro nice avatar there but u might want to change that mhz to ghz......


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z;11959477*
> hey bro nice avatar there but u might want to change that mhz to ghz......


Hmmm.... 4000 Mhz = 4 Ghz, no?


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hmmm.... 4000 Mhz = 4 Ghz, no?










get into overdrive mode and its just an avatar so the more the merrier.....


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11960106*
> Hmmm.... 4000 Mhz = 4 Ghz, no?


But obviously if it was GHz, then 4000 GHz = 4 THz = Sub 1s SuperPi 32M run.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


WOW!!! thank you so so much!
























































I was stunned then screamed really loudly when I saw that I had won I still can hardly believe it WOW!!! AHHH! I will definitely be sure to post a build log!


When she called me to tell me she had won there was at least a little squeak every other sentence. She was also talking in an octave higher than usual. I think a good word to describe her would have been hysterical. lol.

I just wanted to say thank you to all of the judges and this whole community. You guys all continue to impress me and present yourselves as professional, kind, and an extremely generous group of people. Simply by the sheer number of give-aways and especially the many contests like this one to help build up the community you show what kind of people you are. It truly is astounding to me to still find a community that can be so generous with not only your money but even your knowledge. This is a helpful community full of people trying to help guide others along the paths they have already followed. For what other reason would people make guides than to teach other people something they know more about? It truly amazes me.

+1 to the community and +1 to Fannblade and everyone who helped make this such an awesome contest and such a stellar group of fellow geeks.

Hopefully after this upcoming summer I'll be able to throw a case into the case contest pot too! We should definitely do this again!









Cheers!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Your welcome! Hope you enjoy it. Keep learning, no one can take away your knowledge.

We all will be looking forward to your build log. Please post a link here when it's up.


Thats what I love about knowledge!







And I will post a link!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*


When she called me to tell me she had won there was at least a little squeak every other sentence. She was also talking in an octave higher than usual. I think a good word to describe her would have been hysterical. lol.

I just wanted to say thank you to all of the judges and this whole community. You guys all continue to impress me and present yourselves as professional, kind, and an extremely generous group of people. Simply by the sheer number of give-aways and especially the many contests like this one to help build up the community you show what kind of people you are. It truly is astounding to me to still find a community that can be so generous with not only your money but even your knowledge. This is a helpful community full of people trying to help guide others along the paths they have already followed. For what other reason would people make guides than to teach other people something they know more about? It truly amazes me.

+1 to the community and +1 to Fannblade and everyone who helped make this such an awesome contest and such a stellar group of fellow geeks.

Hopefully after this upcoming summer I'll be able to throw a case into the case contest pot too! We should definitely do this again!









Cheers!


Thank You for believing in her and posting such a great affirmation.
When I read through all her posts and saw she has even attempted Linux,well that did it for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Thats what I love about knowledge!







And I will post a link!


Looking forward to it. I can't wait to see it lit up!
it should be there first of next week.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11960426*
> But obviously if it was GHz, then 4000 GHz = 4 THz = Sub 1s SuperPi 32M run.










[/URL]


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;11968428*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]










...







....








nice but he in not the captain....lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z;11968495*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice but he in not the captain....lol


It's supposed to be his line, plus he becomes a captain later.


----------



## Calamity

Hey guys!
First of all congratz to the three winners and I know that you all deserved it. Unfortunately I couldn't be around for the decision making and the end of the contest as I was down in Cancun for the past 10 days. Rest assured though I will get the two cases sent out in the next few days.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Welcome back man... I was worried that you were send out there to the sand again but little did I know it was among bikini clad women and Margaritas lol. You still have one last duty to do Calamity... FannBlade suggested that we waited for you to go ahead and choose which Judge was to win your consolation prize lol. So have at it and let us know who wins...(Please let it be me, Please let it be me) lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I was quite disappointed to not be able to partake as a judge in the end thanks to computer troubles (see sig rig title!) and being lucky enough to go on holiday with my boyfriend and then my sister. I must say that there were so many of you who were truly deserving and I think I probably speak for all the judges when I say that I wish we could've given away more prizes, as it was so hard to even pick a top 10! So many wonderful people in this community and I for one am grateful for those people, as they make this forum a really enjoyable place to be









So congratulations to the three who are receiving these cases. To everyone else who entered, you're still fantastic people and OCN wouldn't be the same without you









P.S Can't wait for these build logs!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calamity;12016571*
> Hey guys!
> First of all congratz to the three winners and I know that you all deserved it. Unfortunately I couldn't be around for the decision making and the end of the contest as I was down in Cancun for the past 10 days. Rest assured though I will get the two cases sent out in the next few days.


Welcome back! Got your PM Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;12018041*
> I was quite disappointed to not be able to partake as a judge in the end thanks to computer troubles (see sig rig title!) and being lucky enough to go on holiday with my boyfriend and then my sister. I must say that there were so many of you who were truly deserving and I think I probably speak for all the judges when I say that I wish we could've given away more prizes, as it was so hard to even pick a top 10! So many wonderful people in this community and I for one am grateful for those people, as they make this forum a really enjoyable place to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So congratulations to the three who are receiving these cases. To everyone else who entered, you're still fantastic people and OCN wouldn't be the same without you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Can't wait for these build logs!!!


Welcome back to you too! Speaking of build logs....time to get back to work.


----------



## xandypx

FannBlade, I certainly don't want you to suffer through withdrawal. I started this, Rusty Metal Build Log and hope to add more in the next few days.

When it's all done, I'll post the pics to the Storm Sniper club thread.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice! I'm there.


----------



## FannBlade

Oh yea 5prout I got your case done today look for some pics tomorrow!


----------



## 5prout

Awesome! can't wait to see the final pictures


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


It's supposed to be his line, plus he becomes a captain later.










A fellow Trekkie!!!


----------



## FannBlade

All Done 5prout. More pics here


----------



## xandypx

Wow.. Barely looks like the original case.. Very nice work FannBlade... Enjoy it 5prout.


----------



## 5prout

Wow it looks uber amazing!!! I will definitely enjoy it







!


----------



## We Gone

Very nice job..Congrats 5prout


----------



## 5prout

Thank you


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hey Fann!

I heard that your are already thinking about the next case give-a-way BUT you are undecided on giving away either the...

Hello Kitty Case...










Or your favorite Hanna Montana Case...










Come on... which one will it be???????


----------



## FannBlade

Definitely the second one! I think some rads will fit in it.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12058431*
> Definitely the second one! I think some rads will fit in it.


a pair of 240s on the sides?

that should work really nicely actually XD


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12058718*
> a pair of 240s on the sides?
> 
> that should work really nicely actually XD


and a pair of 120's in front?


----------



## KILLER_K

Those "PC Design Lab Qmicra v2 Rev. E" micro-cases are hard to find. When i went micro i couldn't find one for nothing. As i know micro runs hot so i was going to do water cooling and that case is designed for water cooling.


----------



## spRICE

The second case is cyberdruid's I believe...


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;12077662*
> The second case is cyberdruid's I believe...


http://www.xoxide.com/pclab-qmicra-v2-case.html


----------



## Kahbrohn

That case (in black I mean) actually looks interesting... Nice box for an all out HTPC IMO.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


http://www.xoxide.com/pclab-qmicra-v2-case.html


No I meant that he took one of those cases and painted it pink and modded it and you posted the picture on this thread


----------



## 5prout

Alright everybody, I have finished my build log! Here is a link "The Birth of Talon The White (build log)"


----------



## FannBlade

*I would like to Thank everyone that help support this giveaway.*

FannBlade


----------



## FannBlade

Charliehorse55 did you ever do a build log of your case? I've been looking for it.


----------



## FannBlade

Ok Guys and Gals
I think it's time for case giveaway #3 and I'm looking for some ideas on a contest.

1. Contest ideas?
2. Case brand and model?
3. Type of finish? (paint or powder)
4. Theme? (all out custom paint or something subtle)
5. One off theme build? (custom case from ground up)
6. Any thoughts and ideas.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Ok Guys and Gals
> I think it's time for case giveaway #3 and I'm looking for some ideas on a contest.
> 1. Contest ideas?
> 2. Case brand and model?
> 3. Type of finish? (paint or powder)
> 4. Theme? (all out custom paint or something subtle)
> 5. One off theme build? (custom case from ground up)
> 6. Any thoughts and ideas.


No clue on the contest idea (I was always bad at those), but I do have some case ideas.

I've been looking at the Fractal Design Arc Midi and thinking it would look sexy with a powder coated white interior and side window. Same thing with the Black Switch 810, but with white accents on the outside like the white version has black accents. A CM 690 II with white side panels (keeping the center stripe black), red powder coated internals, and the little metal strips painted red would also be a sexy looking case.

I'm more for subtle themes, even if the colors are a bit more outlandish.


----------



## FannBlade

I kinda like the Fractal never worked with one of those. Maybe extend top for easy rad install?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## nubbinator

That would be a pretty slick look. They don't seem to be too hard to make a 360 rad work in, you just run into some small issues if you want a bay res and an ODD.


----------



## Klue22

Fractal Cases are amazing and there is a a ton of room in them. Only gripe about mine is that it isn't the best for water cooling. If you need precise dimensions of one I can hook ya up.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey Klue
Hook me up.
I like the clean design I think it would appeal to more members. Although I have been looking @ the CM Trooper.

Any Contest idea's?


----------



## Klue22

What dimensions do you need?
For your contest maybe you could hold it over a month and award the case to whoever is the most helpful over that period. Like who earns the mos rep in that time period or something.

Then again the old contest was a pretty good idea to begin with so I wouldn't mind if that one was repeated.









EDIT: This is my case:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352017


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Ok Guys and Gals
> I think it's time for case giveaway #3 and I'm looking for some ideas on a contest.
> 
> 1. Contest ideas?
> 2. Case brand and model?
> 3. Type of finish? (paint or powder)
> 4. Theme? (all out custom paint or something subtle)
> 5. One off theme build? (custom case from ground up)
> 6. Any thoughts and ideas.


Sounds like fun! Can't thank you enough for the case you gave me; Your cases are fantastic







. I am sure another member would be overjoyed to win one of them!

I think you should do something like last time, contest wise. Getting this case really helped start me out in my building of computers.

Fractals looks pretty simple, leaving lots of room for some awesome painting. Also those fan grills are awesome, perhaps you could do something with fan grills? (That pretty detailed though, sorry.. lol)


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks. You were very deserving. Way beyond your age.








I do like the Fractal very simple clean look.

Ideas are flowing for a nice 360 rad in the top.
Fan grills...hmm how would I make them?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Thanks. You were very deserving. Way beyond your age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the Fractal very simple clean look.
> 
> Ideas are flowing for a nice 360 rad in the top.
> Fan grills...hmm how would I make them?


Oh, that would be very cool! Not sure.. lol. I was thinking you could order them again? I thought that was what you did last time.


----------



## FannBlade

I will make them this time. The pic is the new CNC Lathe and mill I just built.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> I will make them this time. The pic is the new CNC Lathe and mill I just built.


Oh ok.. lol. That's what I thought I was seeing but didn't know if I was right.. lol. That is going to be so awsome!


----------

